# APR K04 software version 3.0?



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

APR seemed to hint at a new software version coming out soon.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=81738630


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> APR seemed to hint at a new software version coming out soon.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=81738630


 Hmm... I need to get this before hitting the dyno again!! 

:beer:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've spent years working on the TSI with our motorsport team and recently pushed the envelope further with projects like the all wheel drive converted Vortex Superbeetle. In doing so, we've tried quite a few new things resulting in faster turbocharger spool, better boost control, higher boost levels, more ignition advance, and more power while still keeping everything safe for daily driving or a blistering sprint around the track. 

Over the past month our calibrators began testing the new upgrades on 8 different TSI ecu types / engine combos around the world and the results were great. We when had a chance to do some live tuning against our competitors code in different countries with quite positive results. 

The new updates are in testing in house and in beta around the us and row. 

Stick to VWVortex for updates, you'll only get the information here.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Hopefully APR is matching the latest claims from REVO. Which i saw in an article in the latest Eurotuner mag. 

REVO is claiming: TSI 2.0T with K04 - 340HP and 360 TQ at the wheels. Which they said was 375HP at the crank. This is on 93 gas. 

Then they claimed 400HP at crank with 100 gas. 

I was seriously considering a W/M setup for this summer, but i think i will hold off on that now. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected]: is this only for the KO4 or will there be some tweaks to the basic Stage 1 file?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

This x1,000,000


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Gradysmith said:


> Hopefully APR is matching the latest claims from REVO. Which i saw in an article in the latest Eurotuner mag.
> 
> REVO is claiming: TSI 2.0T with K04 - 340HP and 360 TQ at the wheels. Which they said was 375HP at the crank. This is on 93 gas.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, this has me excited also. I wish I knew the time-frame!

Gotta get a decent clutch first, but it looks like its time to start planning the valve job also! Damn weak-a$$ OEM exhaust valves...


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

fredf said:


> [email protected]: is this only for the KO4 or will there be some tweaks to the basic Stage 1 file?


 You can only get so much out of the stock turbo...especially with a stock downpipe. Go to stage 2 and you will get the "tweak" you are looking for. 

I'm pumped for an updated K04 file. I think (jokingly) thay they should do these updates tiny bits at a time until we reach the max power...it'll keep me from thinking about going BIG turbo :laugh:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

[/QUOTE] I'm pumped for an updated K04 file. I think (jokingly) thay they should do these updates tiny bits at a time until we reach the max power...[/QUOTE] 

Not jokingly, I think this is the best approach for any tuner IMO. Increasing output in stages over the years. To verify engine reliability and longevity. The other approach is to go to the extreme right from the get go. This does not seem like the wisest to me, as it is hard to forsee what the engine can handle, year after year. 

I commend APR's approach here. I'm all about reliability. If you can remember, (K04) v1.0 produced about 300HP a few years ago, then v2.0 is producing mid 300HP, and now v3.0 may produce upper 300HP. 

Unfortunately the OEM exhaust valve issue seemed to rear its ugly head.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Stick to VWVortex for updates, you'll only get the information here.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davesxx01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Arin, anything for us .:R guys in the works?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> Hopefully APR is matching the latest claims from REVO. Which i saw in an article in the latest Eurotuner mag.
> 
> REVO is claiming: TSI 2.0T with K04 - 340HP and 360 TQ at the wheels. Which they said was 375HP at the crank. This is on 93 gas.
> 
> ...


 I'm not concerned about their "claims." I have back to back results. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fredf said:


> [email protected]: is this only for the KO4 or will there be some tweaks to the basic Stage 1 file?


 I've asked for updates to the entire catalog, *but that will take more time*. ***Read Don't hold me to that right now!*** We don't plan to max out any calibrations on stage one though, just update with little features for spool, drivability, etc. Stage 2+ may get more grunt to it. We've tested our LP3 file in europe and the ROW for quite some time and it's killer. We'll see. It's all part of our new push for updating our existing customers. Just need the time to do it all and to do it correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

davesxx01 said:


> Arin, anything for us .:R guys in the works?


 Yes! The community as spoken and they want more features and changes to the boost profile. We're on it. : )


----------



## davesxx01 (Aug 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes! The community as spoken and they want more features and changes to the boost profile. We're on it. : )


 Thanks !!! 

P.S. Loving my new toys!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

I assume the "lp3" file is the TSI k04 file


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Launch control - no lift shifting?!?!?!  wishful thinking im sure :laugh:


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks ARIN for the great information. As an APR K04 owner I'm really looking forward to some faster spool. I'm really quite thankful that you guys continue to improve your existing customers files with the field experience you have. I wish more compaines would take this field testing approach and constantly update their products. Can't wait to see what you guys can do for my MK7 (when I get one) and bring it to the APR BBQ. 

I'd also like to have my Stock file be non-test pipe and my 91, 93, 100 files to be test-pipe. Will this be possible with the new software version? 

Do you guys have an estimate on how far out until we see a release for the K04? 

How about any news for tunes on the GLI/Beetle guys who already are seeing EA888 gen 3 engines?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We've spent years working on the TSI with our motorsport team and recently pushed the envelope further with projects like the all wheel drive converted Vortex Superbeetle. In doing so, we've tried quite a few new things resulting in faster turbocharger spool, better boost control, higher boost levels, more ignition advance, and more power while still keeping everything safe for daily driving or a blistering sprint around the track.
> 
> Over the past month our calibrators began testing the new upgrades on 8 different TSI ecu types / engine combos around the world and the results were great. We when had a chance to do some live tuning against our competitors code in different countries with quite positive results.
> 
> ...


 This is what I like to hear, Always looking for that amazing APR experience!


----------



## 91 16V Jetta (Dec 6, 1999)

I suppose I should get my valve springs upgraded now...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

91 16V Jetta said:


> I suppose I should get my valve springs upgraded now...


 We need a group install discount


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I've asked for updates to the entire catalog, *but that will take more time*.


 So like 2016 I will assume?


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've asked for updates to the entire catalog, *but that will take more time*. ***Read Don't hold me to that right now!*** We don't plan to max out any calibrations on stage one though, just update with little features for spool, drivability:


 Arin: I guess I can live with that. Smoother, more drivability is still nice. I know you highlighted that we Stage 1 guys have to wait longer but I hope not too long. 
Any rough time frame? 
Will you be notifying customers by email or how will we know when it's ready, aside from reading this thread? 

Thanks. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

rottenspam said:


> I'd also like to have my Stock file be non-test pipe and my 91, 93, 100 files to be test-pipe. Will this be possible with the new software version?QUOTE]
> 
> This is already available, for about a year now. This is my setup.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

taking any volunteers for beta testing stage2 when it gets updated? :laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Cats out of the bag, now everyone is going to whine and PM arin until their boxcode has the updated file. 

Should have played it safe APR  

Soooooo, WHEN I GET MORE HPS YO?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rottenspam said:


> Thanks ARIN for the great information. As an APR K04 owner I'm really looking forward to some faster spool. I'm really quite thankful that you guys continue to improve your existing customers files with the field experience you have. I wish more compaines would take this field testing approach and constantly update their products. Can't wait to see what you guys can do for my MK7 (when I get one) and bring it to the APR BBQ.


 I'm excited too! 



> I'd also like to have my Stock file be non-test pipe and my 91, 93, 100 files to be test-pipe. Will this be possible with the new software version?


 Yup! 



> Do you guys have an estimate on how far out until we see a release for the K04?


 I can't say for sure yet. We'll be addressing several things and that will take a bit of time with how crazy the schedule is right now. It's show season! When we're close, I'll start dropping dyno graphs. 



> How about any news for tunes on the GLI/Beetle guys who already are seeing EA888 gen 3 engines?


 New ECU type. We're deep into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fredf said:


> Any rough time frame?


 I've asked for this project to be completed third, after two other updates on other platforms.


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've asked for this project to be completed third, after two other updates on other platforms.


 That's great to hear, Arin. I know you don't know but are we talking possibly about this season or not until into next year? 

thanks again.


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet, more power out of the stage II tune you say? I'm in. WIll ont harass via PM or email but I will watch this thread and drool daily in anticipation!


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

MA_GTIMKV said:


> but I will watch this thread and drool daily in anticipation!


 Yep, my keyboard is wet already...even though I've got a lot less to look forward to.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> opcorn:


Yeah I've been checking this thread about 100 times per day lol


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> Yeah I've been checking this thread about 100 times per day lol




X2


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> X2


X3 opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I've asked for this project to be completed third, after two other updates on other platforms.


How long do updates on a platform take? 

_two weeks!!_

:laugh:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

crew219 said:


> How long do updates on a platform take?
> 
> _two weeks!!_
> 
> :laugh:


Wouldn't that be nice lol. I just hope the new k04 software comes out sometime this year lol!


----------



## Valatio (Dec 9, 2011)

I just want some APR software that works with my 09 TSI.

Nothing like buying a kit and having nothing but issues with it.... For 5 months!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking forward to the update as well!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Valatio said:


> I just want some APR software that works with my 09 TSI.
> 
> Nothing like buying a kit and having nothing but issues with it.... For 5 months!


Do you have the sh!tty valvesprings in your 2009 gti?
If not then whats the holdup?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Do you have the sh!tty valvesprings in your 2009 gti?
> If not then whats the holdup?


I was under the impression the ****ty valve spring issue was only with newer(2012+) CC's and GLI's...


----------



## Valatio (Dec 9, 2011)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Do you have the sh!tty valvesprings in your 2009 gti?
> If not then whats the holdup?


For some reason, the software will not take on the ecu...... It was sent down for the upgrade and everything. So frustrating!

I don't think its the springs, but that is on my to do list. I just wanna drive it...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TSiUG said:


> I was under the impression the ****ty valve spring issue was only with newer(2011+) CC's and GLI's...


Fixed it for you


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg I am one impatient dude. Want. Moar. Info.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> Omg I am one impatient dude. Want. Moar. Info.


Waiting, and counting down.......5...4...3...LOL


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not concerned about their "claims." I have back to back results. :thumbup:


God I'd love another teaser right about now...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> God I'd love another teaser right about now...


:wave:


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

...waiting......waiting....waiting....


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Subscribed... Put the k04 on my 2012 GTI in January 2012, so interested in whatever improvements might be available on the tune.


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

rottenspam said:


> I'd also like to have my Stock file be non-test pipe and my 91, 93, 100 files to be test-pipe. Will this be possible with the new software version?


This would be epic. Can you imagine the number of OBDII affected owners that this would benefit?


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

LePatron said:


> This would be epic. Can you imagine the number of OBDII affected owners that this would benefit?


pretty sure this is already available


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I need moar power :laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> I need moar power :laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Please APR give us TSI k04 a tiny glimpse of something here!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

TSiUG said:


> Please APR give us TSI k04 a tiny glimpse of something here!!!!!!!!:wave:


They posted over on the golf r forum about a stage 3+ update...I believe it's another 40hp or so. I'm guessing we will probably get bumped up to around what the previous numbers were before they lowered them (366/380). Hopefully anyway.

After some detective work, Arin said this was third on a list of things to do. I'm guessing the FSI head was #1, the Golf R update was #2, and hopefully we are next!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> They posted over on the golf r forum about a stage 3+ update...I believe it's another 40hp or so. I'm guessing we will probably get bumped up to around what the previous numbers were before they lowered them (366/380). Hopefully anyway.
> 
> After some detective work, Arin said this was third on a list of things to do. I'm guessing the FSI head was #1, the Golf R update was #2, and hopefully we are next!


Fingers crossed eace:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## masterkaj (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got reflashed yesterday and there was a v2.1 file available. Anyone know what changed from v2.0 to 2.1?


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

masterkaj said:


> I just got reflashed yesterday and there was a v2.1 file available. Anyone know what changed from v2.0 to 2.1?


I think smoother power delivery.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Fingers crossed eace:


X2
:beer:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn::wave::wave:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sovietsky19 said:


> I think smoother power delivery.


Addressed a map cross over for fueling on some box codes.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Arin, any teaser for us ko4 guys yet? I know you said we are 3rd in line. How far do you think that is away from getting to? Thanks for any update :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> Arin, any teaser for us ko4 guys yet? I know you said we are 3rd in line. How far do you think that is away from getting to? Thanks for any update :thumbup: :beer:


*THIS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


:wave::thumbup::wave:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


Holy cow! If APR has done one thing, it's let you polish your politicking skills! You are as good as any US politician at saying something without answering the question.

Haha, it's all good. I understand, it's just funny to me.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


Cheers to that! :beer::beer::beer: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


Hellz yes! Us TSI k04 guys want moar timing and power...and hell you mentioned more boost to boot!!!!!!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)




----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> Hellz yes! Us TSI k04 guys want moar timing and power...and hell you mentioned more boost to boot!!!!!!


Hellz to da ya!! 

Great news before the start of the weekend 

:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Hellz to da ya!!
> 
> Great news before the start of the weekend
> 
> :wave::heart::beer:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Oh boy, I will have to buy and install the damn springs! There is no way I am missing this update!


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

FLtrooper said:


> Hellz to da ya!!
> 
> Great news before the start of the weekend
> 
> :wave::heart::beer:


Hey Trooper long time we have not spoken! Are you going to H20?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


Thanks Arin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Holy cow! If APR has done one thing, it's let you polish your politicking skills! You are as good as any US politician at saying something without answering the question.
> 
> Haha, it's all good. I understand, it's just funny to me.


Arin has to be. He never gets a straight answer out of me.  

It's always, "you'll get it when it's ready"


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Arin has to be. He never gets a straight answer out of me.
> 
> It's always, "you'll get it when it's ready"


lololol


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

Sean

I know this is a K04 thread and I'm just a lowly Stage 1 guy. What I want to know is how I will know when there is a new file out for me?
What are APRs plans to let customers know?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Arin,

What about releasing the K04 V.3 during the SOWO?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

MAXSPEED said:


> Hey Trooper long time we have not spoken! Are you going to H20?



Dan.. Yes it's been awhile! I didn't plan to go to h20, are you going? Need to get them springs installed so we can enjoy the v3!!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

need moar horsepowerz


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check the schedule next week. :thumbup:


Its officially next week... so how is that schedule looking?


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea an update would be awesome Arin! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Its officially next week... so how is that schedule looking?


I'm on top of things. Managers meeting is tomorrow. Eric should update with his schedule.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on top of things. Managers meeting is tomorrow. Eric should update with his schedule.


Great......


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update Arin! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on top of things. Managers meeting is tomorrow. Eric should update with his schedule.


:thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


move over and share the popcorn..


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on top of things. Managers meeting is tomorrow. Eric should update with his schedule.


hell yes:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wooooo Psssshhhhhhh


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on top of things. Managers meeting is tomorrow. Eric should update with his schedule.


How did the meeting go Arin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> How did the meeting go Arin?


Couple other updates in front of the k04. As soon as its ready, ill start sharing info and update everyone.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Couple other updates in front of the k04. As soon as its ready, ill start sharing info and update everyone.


Sounds good. Hope it wont be a year from now though. Thanks for the updates man!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Couple other updates in front of the k04. As soon as its ready, ill start sharing info and update everyone.


ill take it *pops more popcorn*


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

heres a question i'll ask Arin. Ive been able to cope without a LSD for now... will an LSD be in my best interest with the updated programing? opcorn:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Couple other updates in front of the k04


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> heres a question i'll ask Arin. Ive been able to cope without a LSD for now... will an LSD be in my best interest with the updated programing? opcorn:


First:
I don't mean to sound rude, but the low output file doesn't effect traction in the boost. I've been running it for 18 months and traction still sucks an elephant pen!s.

Second:
Arin - get your a$$ on here


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jspirate said:


> First:
> I don't mean to sound rude, but the low output file doesn't effect traction in the boost. I've been running it for 18 months and traction still sucks an elephant pen!s.
> 
> Second:
> Arin - get your a$$ on here


Errrr, I should say that my experience is K04 based -peace-


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Couple other updates in front of the k04. As soon as its ready, ill start sharing info and update everyone.


I would love to run a VERY high 11 second quarter mile with APR software. The sooner the better


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> I would love to run a VERY high 11 second quarter mile with APR software. The sooner the better


X2


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> I would love to run a VERY high 11 second quarter mile with APR software. The sooner the better


Branman ran 12 flat with his with the stock diff and iirc AWE ran 11.8 with thier gti. both with race gas im sure but still impressive considering the 3/3+ did just a little better. Solid high 11's on pump would be nice though.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Branman ran 12 flat with his with the stock diff and iirc AWE ran 11.8 with thier gti. both with race gas im sure but still impressive considering the 3/3+ did just a little better. Solid high 11's on pump would be nice though.


Yeah I haven't been able to get to the track since I put my peloquin in. It's killin me not being able to go but I'm thinking after this update it will force me to get that 11s pass I have been trying for.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> Yeah I haven't been able to get to the track since I put my peloquin in. It's killin me not being able to go but I'm thinking after this update it will force me to get that 11s pass I have been trying for.


new software plus a diff??.. i dont see why not. Meant to ask while im here, what plugs are you running? car feels great on pumpgas but i dont notice a difference on racegas


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> new software plus a diff??.. i dont see why not. Meant to ask while im here, what plugs are you running? car feels great on pumpgas but i dont notice a difference on racegas


I don't remember what plugs exactly. There was a thread a while back where apr had some recommendations so I got those.


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I've asked for this project to be completed third, after two other updates on other platforms.


1. ?
2. TSI RFD System Delete
3. New K04 tune that works with #2


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Dave80 said:


> 1. ?
> 2. TSI RFD System Delete
> 3. New K04 tune that works with #2


was told that the flapper on the tsi lays flat in the runners so there'd be no reason for #2... but why not.. then we wouldnt care if the flapper motors crapped out lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> was told that the flapper on the tsi lays flat in the runners so there'd be no reason for #2... but why not.. then we wouldnt care if the flapper motors crapped out lol


^ this


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> new software plus a diff??.. i dont see why not. Meant to ask while im here, what plugs are you running? car feels great on pumpgas but i dont notice a difference on racegas


I feel the same way when running 100+ octane fuel and the 100 octane file. My trap speeds at the quarter miles are very close together.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> I feel the same way when running 100+ octane fuel and the 100 octane file. My trap speeds at the quarter miles are very close together.


I think we talked about this before. Your trap speeds do seem low for being in 100. I'm guessing you verified you have the correct tune? 

I trapped 113 on 93 and 119 on 100


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I trap a consistent 110mph on 93 octane and 113mph on 100 octane. 
I drove my car for the first time in a week today and I'm not sure if it's because I've been riding a liter bike or what, but my car feels slow as hell. I NEED this update :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> was told that the flapper on the tsi lays flat in the runners so there'd be no reason for #2... but why not.. then we wouldnt care if the flapper motors crapped out lol


this is correct, on the FSI the flappers physically rest in the runners taking up space in the way of the airflow. In the tsi they are recessed and do not block the path, however they are still taking up volume and you might net some gains from removing them.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> I think we talked about this before. Your trap speeds do seem low for being in 100. I'm guessing you verified you have the correct tune?
> 
> I trapped 113 on 93 and 119 on 100


Yeah it's my map 4 and I wish I could trap 114 with it, let alone 119 lol.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> Yeah it's my map 4 and I wish I could trap 114 with it, let alone 119 lol.


I meant have you checked with Arin to see if you actually are flashed with a 100 map? 

I notice a huge difference when I'm in 100 compared to 93. I run VP racing MS109 fuel which is like 104-105 octane. Speaking of race fuel I need to grab some more. I gotta be ready for when this tune is ready. I'm praying for the "new features" to be launch control and no lift shifting.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> I drove my car for the first time in a week today and I'm not sure if it's because I've been riding a liter bike or what, but my car feels slow as hell. I NEED this update :laugh::thumbup::beer:


After riding most any sport bike the k04 seems slow!

:beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> I meant have you checked with Arin to see if you actually are flashed with a 100 map?
> 
> I notice a huge difference when I'm in 100 compared to 93. I run VP racing MS109 fuel which is like 104-105 octane. Speaking of race fuel I need to grab some more. I gotta be ready for when this tune is ready. I'm praying for the "new features" to be launch control and no lift shifting.


:beer: :beer:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> I meant have you checked with Arin to see if you actually are flashed with a 100 map?
> 
> I notice a huge difference when I'm in 100 compared to 93. I run VP racing MS109 fuel which is like 104-105 octane. Speaking of race fuel I need to grab some more. I gotta be ready for when this tune is ready. I'm praying for the "new features" to be launch control and no lift shifting.


Yes I have checked the map order with Arin b4 and my map 4 is 100 octane. I'm probably pulling timing or something. I don't know...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> Yes I have checked the map order with Arin b4 and my map 4 is 100 octane. I'm probably pulling timing or something. I don't know...


Oh ok gotcha. Yeah it was a thought. You maybe do some logs if you have vagcom and see what's up.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Branman said:


> Oh ok gotcha. Yeah it was a thought. You maybe do some logs if you have vagcom and see what's up.


Would be great to see some logs, and check if is getting timing pull.....

:thumbup:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

zucchini said:


> Would be great to see some logs, and check if is getting timing pull.....
> 
> :thumbup:


Next time I will have access to 100 octane will be next Saturday at the Chicago half mile roll event . Ill make sure to make some logs.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> Next time I will have access to 100 octane will be next Saturday at the Chicago half mile roll event . Ill make sure to make some logs.


Great!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Don´t give up! Let´s keep pushing.......

K04 V.3......
:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

zucchini said:


> Don´t give up! Let´s keep pushing.......
> 
> K04 V.3......
> :thumbup:


when absolutly, positivly having a sleeper is at the top of the list. lol


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> when absolutly, positivly having a sleeper is at the top of the list. lol


----------



## MKVI66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't keep us waiting! We may jump ship to brand X or Y or Z or U


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> when absolutly, positivly having a sleeper is at the top of the list. lol


Because seeing people's wtf face!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Memorial Day update?


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

Updates! We needs updates!


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Over the past month our calibrators began testing the new upgrades on 8 different TSI ecu types / engine combos ...


Are these upgrades also planned for the TFSI longitudinal (B8) platforms?


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

In for updates! Go APR!! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


Do you know something we dont?
Come on spill the beans!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Las Vegas News?

V.3?


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Arin where are youuuu!?? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's still on the list of things to do! We have some beta files out there. Full assault on it will happen after we finish up a couple projects. I'm excited. : )


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's still on the list of things to do! We have some beta files out there. Full assault on it will happen after we finish up a couple projects. I'm excited. : )


Awesome! any estimated ETA???


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's still on the list of things to do! We have some beta files out there. Full assault on it will happen after we finish up a couple projects. I'm excited. : )





sovietsky19 said:


> Awesome! any estimated ETA???


Doesnt sound like they are any closer then they were at the beginning of the month when the thread was first created. 

We also havent even seen an official thread or teaser saying anything about this. 

I would much rather a "full assault" instead of rush to production file to make the impatient people happy. I am one of those impatient people but would also like a file that has been given plenty of attention and done right.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh an almost forgot **launch control and no lift shifting** pleeeeeaaaassssee


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> It's still on the list of things to do! We have some beta files out there. Full assault on it will happen after we finish up a couple projects. I'm excited. : )


You tease worse than the stripper that was on my lap last night.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

sovietsky19 said:


> Awesome! any estimated ETA???[/QUOTE
> 
> Any??????


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm pretty excited for an update, but am just going to put it in the basket with my iphone program switcher for now. It'll happen when it happens I guess..


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

sovietsky19 said:


> Arin where are youuuu!?? :wave:


Haha, well we know he hasn't been spending his time posting on golfmk6 forum

....just joking, looking forward to final product.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

I wanna go fast


----------



## fea30boy (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't seems it will be out on the next couple months. Hope I'm wrong! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Haha, well we know he hasn't been spending his time posting on golfmk6 forum
> 
> ....just joking, looking forward to final product.


Lol yes indeed!


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

nick0188 said:


> I'm pretty excited for an update, but am just going to put it in the basket with my iphone program switcher for now. It'll happen when it happens I guess..


 My sentiments exactly. Blueballs turning purple, just awesome.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Something tells me that Arin is going to realease the V.3 right after the WUSTE.....
:thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

zucchini said:


> Something tells me that Arin is going to realease the V.3 right after the WUSTE.....
> :thumbup:


That would be awesome!!!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> Something tells me that Arin is going to realease the V.3 right after the WUSTE.....
> :thumbup:


I hope your right mi amigo! 

:beer:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> I hope your right mi amigo!
> 
> :beer:


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

zucchini said:


> Me too!!!!!


By the wink and thumbs up it seems you have some info to back up your statement. I may be just looking too far into it lol.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Branman said:


> By the wink and thumbs up it seems you have some info to back up your statement. I may be just looking too far into it lol.


I wish I had.....
I am just an optimist that believe in Santa.....LOL 

Lets pray together ....


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Lol


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> I wish I had.....
> I am just an optimist that believe in Santa.....LOL
> 
> Lets pray together ....


I'm putting some of my "investigation" training to use...










Zuc,

If your correct, the first rounds of "BRAHMA" are on me when I come to brasil!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> I'm putting some of my "investigation" training to use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, we have a deal!
Lucky you I don´t drink too much beer.....but we can choose a Jack Daniels "cowboy"....LOL


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> I'm putting some of my "investigation" training to use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work bro!! Lets hope it realeases soon! Cant wait to see what the new numbers will be. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

FLtrooper said:


> I'm putting some of my "investigation" training to use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I :heart: you for finding this. Hope we will be seeing product releases soon as stated in your "findings"


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

I think people are really going to like this new file when its released I am thinking a pretty nice _boost_ in power


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> I think people are really going to like this new file when its released I am thinking a pretty nice _boost_ in power


:laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Suuuuuch a tease. to hell with you all. lolol :heart:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Not cool


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

My gut tells me that when the product is released it will actually be *very* cool 

And this is literally pure speculation on my part here, but I think we wont be waiting forever for a finished product....again just my honest opinion


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol Arin, you and you teaser grin. Give us some new updates already!


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you don't want to hack up your car and buy hardware, we can turn off and on ESP with our calibrations. More info on this later. :thumbup:


Another clue on the soon to be released update?!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Another clue on the soon to be released update?!


I think the second big release was the oil system thing, first being the FSI head. The updates should be next I assume.. Let's see what happens.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

so help me god, i have tires to go transform into smoke. chop chop, lets go :heart:


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

hmmmmm wondering how will the new file get along with meth.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Dave80 said:


> hmmmmm wondering how will the new file get along with meth.


this


sub'd


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dave80 said:


> hmmmmm wondering how will the new file get along with meth.


Your probably better off with uni if your running meth, and I'm an APR fanboy. Most people using APR's program don't want to be bothered with it, and I doubt APR does either.


----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> Your probably better off with uni if your running meth, and I'm an APR fanboy. Most people using APR's program don't want to be bothered with it, and I doubt APR does either.


I run the 100 OCT tune with meth with APR. No issues...


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive DDed on APR 100 octane for 2 years now


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Ive DDed on APR 100 octane for 2 years now


Running meth with 93? Pm me info on your set up. I already have the bsh throttle pipe with taps in it


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

Interestingly enough APR has modified their dyno chart on their website now indicating:
317WHP
330 WTQ
on 93 octane with their V2 tune. Originally it was 330 WHP, I wonder what changed


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Interestingly enough APR has modified their dyno chart on their website now indicating:
> 317WHP
> 330 WTQ
> on 93 octane with their V2 tune. Originally it was 330 WHP, I wonder what changed


Good question.....


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Interestingly enough APR has modified their dyno chart on their website now indicating:
> 317WHP
> 330 WTQ
> on 93 octane with their V2 tune. Originally it was 330 WHP, I wonder what changed


How long ago? They did re-dyno some of their tunes a couple months ago, but I'm on a different platform, so I'm not familiar with when this chart changed. See here.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> Good question.....


The 317whp 330tq is actually close to what I have now on V2 from my independent results..

As soon as I get the V3, I will head back to the dyno! hint..hint..


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> The 317whp 330tq is actually close to what I have now on V2 from my independent results..
> 
> As soon as I get the V3, I will head back to the dyno! hint..hint..


Looking at the APR chart, I see 356 hp (I assume bhp), what is around to this 317 whp, and also is very close to the numbers I have.....

Lets see what APR has for us "in the NEAR future"......LOL


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

I got curious and checked the stg3 and 3+ dynos and they changed too... much less tq than before...


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Interestingly enough APR has modified their dyno chart on their website now indicating:
> 317WHP
> 330 WTQ
> on 93 octane with their V2 tune. Originally it was 330 WHP, I wonder what changed


I think these numbers have been changed a while back...and APR announced the new changes in numbers. If i remember correctly...


----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

sovietsky19 said:


> I think these numbers have been changed a while back...and APR announced the new changes in numbers. If i remember correctly...


Yes, I think this was a while ago. I am assuming the V3 tune will raise it higher than what it was before.


----------



## D Darko (Feb 7, 2012)

dscline said:


> How long ago? They did re-dyno some of their tunes a couple months ago, but I'm on a different platform, so I'm not familiar with when this chart changed. See here.


This is old news. The charts on APR's site changed at the end of March....


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

D Darko said:


> This is old news. The charts on APR's site changed at the end of March....


Which was exactly my point.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Interestingly enough APR has modified their dyno chart on their website now indicating:
> 317WHP
> 330 WTQ
> on 93 octane with their V2 tune. Originally it was 330 WHP, I wonder what changed


These numbers are far more in-line with the results that most APR K04 customers are seeing on dynojets. The adjustment is more accurate for customer expectations imo.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> These numbers are far more in-line with the results that most APR K04 customers are seeing on dynojets. The adjustment is more accurate for customer expectations imo.


this 

:thumbup:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

NS01GTI said:


> These numbers are far more in-line with the results that most APR K04 customers are seeing on dynojets. The adjustment is more accurate for customer expectations imo.


Werent these similar numbers to the V1 tune? Their numbers were inflated i guess...


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Werent these similar numbers to the V1 tune? Their numbers were inflated i guess...


V1 tunes were more like 295WHP.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

lol at this thread, no use getting your panties in a bunch.
just wait


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

350 whp/380wtq would be a great bump up in power!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Fingers Crossed...



:beer::beer:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Fingers Crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> :beer::beer:


I saw on FB


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I saw on FB


We can try to guess, and also "vote" for the V.3 tune.....
Lets go to be the biggest request....


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

well.... that announcement was uneventful...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> well.... that announcement was uneventful...



Once again, APR has shattered my dreams!! :wave:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> well.... that announcement was uneventful...


lol'd pretty hard, i expected some k04 updates for sure. There has been at least 3 new releases..hopefully its our turn next Arin? :thumbup:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

FLtrooper said:


> Once again, APR has shattered my dreams!! :wave:


Did they announce what they were hinting about?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Did they announce what they were hinting about?


direct port flashing for q5 and some other models i dont give two hoots about.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> direct port flashing for q5 and some other models i dont give two hoots about.


That's not big news 

Gonna kill myself now

Kthxbye


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Very disapointed....
:banghead:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> Very disapointed....
> :banghead:


Tengo un presentimiento de que el viernes va a ser "el dia"...


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Tengo un presentimiento de que el viernes va a ser "el dia"...


Me gustaria decir que usted está correto....pero no lo creo....
Que venga viernes.....


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

zucchini said:


> Very disapointed....
> :banghead:


Everyone just needs to be patient. I guarantee we are all going to like the end product. 

And I dont think we will be waiting _that_ much longer. APR has to do beta testing and extensive research on this tune b4 they release it to the public. No need to rush a product to the marketplace before it is deemed worthy....which it will


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

quiet you !


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

soundsjust like the phone app/hpfp that never happend


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> quiet you !


lol


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

twistid said:


> soundsjust like the phone app/hpfp that never happend


i'll bet you my car APR releases new and improved TSI K04 software within the next 2 months


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> i'll bet you my car APR releases new and improved TSI K04 software within the next 2 months


2 mths????? *dead*


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> 2 mths????? *dead*


2 months aint ****, and for all I know it could be tomorrow. But i'd still bet my car on the next 60 days.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> 2 months aint ****, and for all I know it could be tomorrow. But i'd still bet my car on the next 60 days.


 :beer: let the anticipation begin!!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :beer: let the anticipation begin!!


pretty sure the anticipation amongst TSI K04 guys is already at a feverish pitch:thumbup:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> direct port flashing for q5 and some other models i dont give two hoots about.


Woohoo! I bet the Q5 forums are going NUTS


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> pretty sure the anticipation amongst TSI K04 guys is already at a feverish pitch:thumbup:


i need a reason to not buy stg3 or 3+ lol


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i need a reason to not buy stg3 or 3+ lol


How about the 8k price tag?


----------



## fea30boy (Jul 20, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i need a reason to not buy stg3 or 3+ lol


I'm going next week to stg3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> How about the 8k price tag?


i never spent any money on stance or scene points so i have a little extra kicking around.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i never spent any money on stance or scene points so i have a little extra kicking around.


trust me it will be worth the wait


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> trust me it will be worth the wait


You're killing me smalls. 

:beer:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> You're killing me smalls.
> 
> :beer:


sorry


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps some of the beta users could chime in on the updated file?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

They were probably told to keep there mouths shut until released


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

i need to figure out how to become a beta tester... lol


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i need to figure out how to become a beta tester... lol



I am really surprised APR did not call me about being a "Beta" tester..

:laugh:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i need to figure out how to become a beta tester... lol


I tried. Didn't happen. lol


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

APR kinda disappeared from this thread..released a bunch of updates but havent updated us. Whats going on Arin?! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sovietsky19 said:


> APR kinda disappeared from this thread..released a bunch of updates but havent updated us. Whats going on Arin?! :thumbup::beer:


We're not ready to release the software yet so I haven't commented further.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We're not ready to release the software yet so I haven't commented further.


7 pages of expectation.....a bunch of people.....
Any ETA?


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

zucchini said:


> 7 pages of expectation.....a bunch of people.....
> Any ETA?


Ditto that! Any approx time of arrival


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*looses patience, orders 3.+*


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

:laugh::thumbup:


GlfSprtCT1 said:


> *looses patience, orders 3.+*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> well.... that announcement was uneventful...


Hmm, really? We defeated encryption allowing us to port flash some of the ECU - something impossible before. That's news my friends. : )


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, really? We defeated encryption allowing us to port flash some of the ECU - something impossible before. That's news my friends. : )


We are just clowning bro, we are anxious to find out when the K04 Updates released. Pay no attention to us fooling around :thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

sovietsky19 said:


> We are just clowning bro, we are anxious to find out when the K04 Updates released. Pay no attention to us fooling around :thumbup:


Everybody loves.....APR....
Everybody hates....competition....


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

zucchini said:


> Everybody loves.....APR....
> Everybody hates....competition....


LMAO :beer::beer: Cheers to that


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, really? We defeated encryption allowing us to port flash some of the ECU - something impossible before. That's news my friends. : )


Im busting your balls Arin... :beer: lol


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*wish list*

pressing traction control button disables traction control and enables no lift shifting and launch control*


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm, really? We defeated encryption allowing us to port flash some of the ECU - something impossible before. That's news my friends. : )


I dont think he meant anything toward your release. Its just that the release had nothing to do with the update people in this thread have been waiting for :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> I dont think he meant anything toward your release. Its just that the release had nothing to do with the update people in this thread have been waiting for :thumbup::thumbup:


this


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Arin is there any hints you could give us for any new features?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Today is the day!!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Today is the day!!


I hope you are right! Fingers crossed!
:thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Today is the day!!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> Today is the day!!


I'm sure ME17.5 will be first anyway.


----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

FLtrooper said:


> Today is the day!!


Lies.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> I hope you are right! Fingers crossed!
> :thumbup:



:thumbdown:

Remind me not to play the Lotto today! :banghead:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

-______________-


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I think this news will be huge! Word on the street is that you will reach full boost at 1250 rpm. Its gonna be nuts....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


:facepalm:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

In order to overcome all the expectation, it has to be a huge improvement......


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ Like the iPhone app switcher was? Yup.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

need to lock this thread its completely useless. We are on the back burner until the stage 3 guys are all taken care of. The updated software hasnt even been released to them yet. We probably arent even close. We have pages and pages of useless info with no decent info leaked from APR.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Branman said:


> need to lock this thread its completely useless. We are on the back burner until the stage 3 guys are all taken care of. The updated software hasnt even been released to them yet. We probably arent even close. We have pages and pages of useless info with no decent info leaked from APR.


We are just having some fun in anticipation for this update..no need to lock it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> need to lock this thread its completely useless. We are on the back burner until the stage 3 guys are all taken care of. The updated software hasnt even been released to them yet. We probably arent even close. We have pages and pages of useless info with no decent info leaked from APR.


Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:



Wow... 

Hopefully the new revision is out before my Dyno Day the 13th of July! I would hate to get whooped up on by the other K04 tuners.. :wave:


:beer:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


That's just freakin craptastic. 40 foot-pounds is worth a valve spring job. The problem is that I just finished the LSD and clutch. Please wait about 3 months before you release the update!

Whew, my wife's luv for APR is about to grow 10-fold! [/sarcasm off]


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: WOW, thanks for the update. Just added fuel to the fire


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

jspirate said:


> That's just freakin craptastic. 40 foot-pounds is worth a valve spring job. The problem is that I just finished the LSD and clutch. Please wait about 3 months before you release the update!


F-that!!

I have the springs, I'm ready!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> F-that!!
> 
> I have the springs, I'm ready!!


gonna text you something awesome tomorrow buddy. 


there will be an "accidental highway encounter" tomorrow. it could have some input on the tune or something......


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> gonna text you something awesome tomorrow buddy.
> 
> 
> there will be an "accidental highway encounter" tomorrow. it could have some input on the tune or something......


 for science!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

tsiug said:


> for science!


 FOR SCIENCE ! 


bimmer coming too?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> FOR SCIENCE !
> 
> 
> bimmer coming too?


 I do believe so.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY! 


i get to learn the difference between our cars....:laugh: 



alright dude, well we almost finished the basement. maybe one more coat tomorrow and it is done. the wife and i will finish that early morning hopefully.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Gave a beta file to a customer on Friday and he put down around 40 ft lbs of torque over the production software. :laugh:


 :thumbup:


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

stevenchkim said:


> ^^ Like the iPhone app switcher was? Yup.


 qft apr's word doesn't go very far since hpfp and app switcher. I'll believe there claims once someone actually has it and verified it.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

twistid said:


> qft apr's word doesn't go very far since hpfp and app switcher. I'll believe there claims once someone actually has it and verified it.


 
Granted I have had issues, APR has never let me down.... I know APR will come through! 

:thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Granted I have had issues, APR has never let me down.... I know APR will come through!
> 
> :thumbup:


 It´s just a matter of time.... 

X2 
:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)




----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

But they won't be getting any of your money with this upgrade...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

f00kie said:


> But they won't be getting any of your money with this upgrade...


 
They will be making money off me, I'm going to upgrade to fully loaded to get stock and 100 maps! I was on the fence lately about switching... 


:laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> F-that!!
> 
> I have the springs, I'm ready!!


 F-you!

Haha, just kidding


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

twistid said:


> qft apr's word doesn't go very far since hpfp and app switcher. I'll believe there claims once someone actually has it and verified it.


 Comical. 

1. The app was prematurely leaked. We canned the original project after running into several issues and ultimately took it a different route. Currently I can log a lot of variables over the air at rates you don't get from existing tools. 

2. I can guarantee we've spent more time on TSI fueling than anyone else out there. There are things that work, some that kinda work, some that don't work at all, some that are cost prohibitive, some that may be dangerous, and some that aren't worth while at all. TSI Fueling market is extremely small as well since you can make such excellent power on mostly non modifies components. The best part are those actively selling incomplete fueling systems that not only don't do anything, but will also cause problems down the road, if not instantly on some vehicles -- yet our word doesn't go too far. I've intentionally remained vague on everything because I want to see other companies spend time and money on their own research rather than waiting for us to announce what works and what doesn't.


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Comical.
> 
> 1. The app was prematurely leaked. We canned the original project after running into several issues and ultimately took it a different route. Currently I can log a lot of variables over the air at rates you don't get from existing tools.
> 
> 2. I can guarantee we've spent more time on TSI fueling than anyone else out there. There are things that work, some that kinda work, some that don't work at all, some that are cost prohibitive, some that may be dangerous, and some that aren't worth while at all. TSI Fueling market is extremely small as well since you can make such excellent power on mostly non modifies components. The best part are those actively selling incomplete fueling systems that not only don't do anything, but will also cause problems down the road, if not instantly on some vehicles -- yet our word doesn't go too far. I've intentionally remained vague on everything because I want to see other companies spend time and money on their own research rather than waiting for us to announce what works and what doesn't.


 That is so true. So many peolpe follow and never come up with there own ideas.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:heart: :heart:


----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

I would hate (but maybe sometimes love) to have Arin's job -- day in and day out he goes around various forums protecting the good work APR does while trying to remain civil with the critics and appease the crowd.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

f00kie said:


> I would hate (but maybe sometimes love) to have Arin's job -- day in and day out he goes around various forums protecting the good work APR does while trying to remain civil with the critics and appease the crowd.


 Agreed. He pretty much has my dream job but at the same time it would be CRAZY stressful.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> Agreed. arin is so dreamy and i want his babies


 eww....you gay


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> eww....you gay


 :laugh: 

Time for science!!!!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Time for science!!!!!


 i am leaving in ten mins. Let's do this


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

so...new tune i think will be very surprising to everyone and everyone will enjoy it. you could say another member and i did some video comparisons between current tune and new tune coming out soon. 


:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

oh and we may have videos of it......


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> so...new tune i think will be very surprising to everyone and everyone will enjoy it. you could say another member and i did some video comparisons between current tune and new tune coming out soon.
> 
> 
> :wave:


 Lets see the videos!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

say please


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> say please


 Pretty please with a cherry on top.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> Pretty please with a cherry on top.


 for you, yes. 


but let me speak with some folks before putting it out there


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> oh and we may have videos of it......


 closed course in Mexico... right?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> closer course in Mexico... right?


 of course it was in mexico and on a closed road....duh.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> of course it was in mexico and on a closed road....duh.


 juuust makin sure  :beer:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

mexico is pretty nice


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> mexico is pretty nice


 Mexico was beautifully grey today


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

-____-


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

so where are videos?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Omg....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

writing up post right now.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Omg....


 oh you. did you enjoy?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> oh you. did you enjoy?


 
*Speechless!*  


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

How can we see this video?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> How can we see this video?


 this


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> this


 that


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Why talk about a video and not put it up? Worthless


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

somebody needs to learn some patience 


videos will be up soon 


kthxbye


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

ok, here goes nothing... 


cars: 

MKV GTI 

Mods : APR k04 with 2.2 TSI Beta File, 42DD TBE, APR FMIC, Carbonio intake and Neuspeed TDP 

*DSG 
* 

MKVI GLI 

Mods: APR k04 with 2.1 TSI file, 42 DD Downpipe (stock catback), BSH TBP, Neuspeed TOP, SPM FMIC and Modshack intake 

*6MT* 


previously, the MKV GTI would only pull half car to 1 full car on numberous runs. We are talking upwards to 10- 12 runs. We usually get together and do a quick pulls and then cruise around on the weekends. We have done enough runs to show any difference in each mod we do to give an accurate assessment of each mod. This is why we get together and do these runs. 


Here is the difference in the new tune and one video of his boost 

Enjoy! :wave: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQMB4mLoh0A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0R8b9eTzSU&feature=youtu.be 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEISt9Uu7kw&feature=youtu.be 


As you can see, the difference is huge now. his car put a damn bus on me and kept going. We went from 50-55 in third gear each run. he instantly pulls on me. unlike before, he would creep up during my shift and the damn aggressive DSG gearing would keep that distance and he would end up usually 1 car in front of me. 




good job APR, that is all i have to say. I can not wait to get the new file. I was VERY close to going to another company to get some more out of the k04, but i will not be doing that now. great job :thumbup: 



oh, inb4 fake or something. :facepalm: 


TSiUG is in the MKV btw....GLI is current k04 file from APR


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

OTE=tree_hugger;82133029]somebody needs to learn some patience 


videos will be up soon 


kthxbye[/QUOTE] 

you know i happen to be at @ wright patt for tdy... i wouldn't mind taking a ride in your new software k04 if it's not to much Trouble


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

twistid said:


> you know i happen to be at @ wright patt for tdy... i wouldn't mind taking a ride in your new software k04 if it's not to much Trouble


 
i would ****ing love if you did man. you can see the results for yourself in person. ( i work on base too) 

pm me your number and let's do this amigo :thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm pretty patient actually just hate teasers that's all. You are obviously showing it to certain people. I'll stick by my original comment. This thread is worthless.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Branman said:


> I'm pretty patient actually just hate teasers that's all. You are obviously showing it to certain people. I'll stick by my original comment. This thread is worthless.


 and it is up...you can shut up now. enjoy the vid and you are welcome


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> I'm pretty patient actually just hate teasers that's all. You are obviously showing it to certain people. I'll stick by my original comment. This thread is worthless.


 Totally ****ing worthless. Agree:laugh:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Well done tree man! Are you going to h20 so we can meet!

Regards!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Vaporware just like the TSI HPFP and iPhone app....


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

tree_hugger said:


> and it is up...you can shut up now. enjoy the vid and you are welcome


 Wow I think your a little upset at my comments. :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

MAXSPEED said:


> Well done tree man! Are you going to h20 so we can meet!
> 
> Regards!


 no sir...no h2o for me.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Branman said:


> Wow I think your a little upset at my comments. :laugh:


 child please 


hope you enjoyed the vids sir!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

twistid said:


> OTE=tree_hugger;82133029]somebody needs to learn some patience
> 
> 
> videos will be up soon
> ...


 you know i happen to be at @ wright patt for tdy... i wouldn't mind taking a ride in your new software k04 if it's not to much Trouble[/QUOTE] 

He's running production k04 software


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ that 


but, you dont live too far...we could all just do it again?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

This looks like the stg3 vs ko4 vid APR put up when they updated both maps, it just pulls away. thats awesome!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> This looks like the stg3 vs ko4 vid APR put up when they updated both maps, it just pulls away. thats awesome!


 that is what we were saying. it was amazing how much he pulled. all of us pulled over and kind of just sat there in disbelief. i was expecting maybe 2.5 cars, maybe 3....not running away


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> This looks like the stg3 vs ko4 vid APR put up when they updated both maps, it just pulls away. thats awesome!


 Not allowed by tree hugger to make this post. What a dick lol


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Damn, it would have been nice to have a burger with a beer.
Did you check under that mkv hood?
It is like stage 3 to k04 apr video comparison!!!!!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

MAXSPEED said:


> Damn, it would have been nice to have a burger with a beer.
> Did you check under that mkv hood?
> It is like stage 3 to k04 apr video comparison!!!!!!


 
sorry i cant make it man. i will be in Oklahoma then and that is just too far of a drive for me. was at sowo and had a blast as usual. 


and trust me. i have seen that engine 1,000,000 time ands i have worked on it. 


this is as legit as it gets...again, once twistid tags along and sees, that will be proof enough.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

TSiUG said:


> Not allowed by tree hugger to make this post. What a dick lol





MAXSPEED said:


> Damn, it would have been nice to have a burger with a beer.
> Did you check under that mkv hood?
> It is like stage 3 to k04 apr video comparison!!!!!!


 Lmao. He knows exactly what's under that hood.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

hey buddy, twistid is down to meet up. he is actually staying by you. wanna ****ing do some more vids this next week?


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in for meeting up this week anytime after 530pm , can make passenger videos as well


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

twistid said:


> I'm in for meeting up this week anytime after 530pm , can make passenger videos as well


 sounds like a plan. i will text you tomorrow and see what we can come up with :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

http://youtu.be/pJmA3M9-650


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Almost the same vid :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah, almost looks identical lol


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

I've actually got a gt3076 :laugh: 














Psych lmfao....k04 all day ery day


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> hey buddy, twistid is down to meet up. he is actually staying by you. wanna ****ing do some more vids this next week?


 Hell yes u know I am down lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks faster. 

And it's a free upgrade. 

:laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looks faster.
> 
> And it's a free upgrade.
> 
> :laugh:


 *excited happy dance*


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> *excited happy dance*


 same dance I did in the "Mexico"


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks faster.
> 
> And it's a free upgrade.
> 
> :laugh:


 going to the dyno this week. Used to have 300whp/305wtq(V2). I am guessing now 320whp/335wtq on this particular dynojet!!!!!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> going to the dyno this week. Used to have 300whp/305wtq(V2). I am guessing now 320whp/335wtq on this particular dynojet!!!!!


 Awesome!!! 

Great videos, stoked to get the new file!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes..... 
When can we get it?????? 
:thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

O.M.G. I need this new file ASAP!


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

I guess the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gonna try for some more runs tonight. Also, twistid will be with us. 



:wave:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

tree_hugger said:


> gonna try for some more runs tonight. Also, twistid will be with us.
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


 I'll try not to be so impatient this time 











Btw WHERE ARE THE VIDEOS :laugh:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> gonna try for some more runs tonight. Also, twistid will be with us.
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


 Moar vids. :thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Branman said:


> I'll try not to be so impatient this time
> 
> Btw WHERE ARE THE VIDEOS :laugh:


 i lol'd 



NS01GTI said:


> Moar vids. :thumbup:


 
hopefully we can get some good ones. been raining all day, but should be dry around the time we can all meet up


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looks faster.
> 
> And it's a free upgrade.
> 
> :laugh:


 Yes it is :wave:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, nice upgrade! Thanks for the vids! So when is this update gonna be released?! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

sovietsky19 said:


> wow, nice upgrade! Thanks for the vids! So when is this update gonna be released?! :beer::thumbup:


 That's the million dollar question.  :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


>


 You must know something that we dont!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*cancels all after work meetings for the next 2 mths*


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

tonight's festivities may be canceled due to weather.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> tonight's festivities may be canceled due to weather.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

After those vídeos, we are even more anxious about the V.3 version..... 

So, the one million dollar question stays on the air: 

When can we get it? 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Dunno yet. We haven't had much time with it on the dyno and street. Like I said before, this project is slated after two others we are working on, then it will get our full attention and hopefully make better results than shown above.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i came


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno yet. We haven't had much time with it on the dyno and street. Like I said before, this project is slated after two others we are working on, then it will get our full attention and hopefully make better results than shown above.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno yet. We haven't had much time with it on the dyno and street. Like I said before, this project is slated after two others we are working on, then it will get our full attention and hopefully make better results than shown above.


 Kind of sounds like 3 - 6 months to me.
Worth the wait though I am sure.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno yet. We haven't had much time with it on the dyno and street. Like I said before, this project is slated after two others we are working on, then it will get our full attention and hopefully make better results than shown above.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno yet. We haven't had much time with it on the dyno and street. Like I said before, this project is slated after two others we are working on, then it will get our full attention and hopefully make better results than shown above.


 ... Dayum!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

weather permitting....friday, we will get more videos of the cars. Twistid will also ride along to see if he wants to go k04 or not


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> weather permitting....friday, we will get more videos of the cars. Twistid will also ride along to see if he wants to go k04 or not


 Just teasing us! 
Isn´t fair.......


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

not trying to amigo. everyone has different schedules. friday should be good


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Dyno dyno dyno dyno 

:beer::beer: For v3??


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Dyno dyno dyno dyno
> 
> :beer::beer: For v3??


 i will text him and then i will text you buddy :beer: 


i want to be there for it. cant wait to see beta numbers.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> i will text him and then i will text you buddy :beer:
> 
> 
> i want to be there for it. cant wait to see beta numbers.


 So they will be open for saturday if there is business! I say we dyno v2.1 vs 2.2beta if they will take it 

SCIENCE once again!!!!!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> So they will be open for saturday if there is business! I say we dyno v2.1 vs 2.2beta if they will take it
> 
> SCIENCE once again!!!!!!


 yes 



so runs friday and dyno saturday?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> so runs friday and dyno saturday?


 YES... :thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> YES... :thumbup:


 *Lets play, "Guess The Figures"..* 

*Winner Gets The V2.2 flashed ASAP* 

325WHP and 335TQ


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

328hp 342tq


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

dubturbo15 said:


> 328hp 342tq


 I would LOVE to get these numbers.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> *Lets play, "Guess The Figures"..*
> 
> *Winner Gets The V2.2 flashed ASAP*
> 
> 325WHP and 335TQ


 322/324... Don't hate. Pretty sure he was 300/305 last time he dynoed.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

325whp/339wtq


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> 322/324... Don't hate. Pretty sure he was 300/305 last time he dynoed.


 
No hating.. I tried to base my guess off the remark someone made about gaining 40tq (which almost seems unbelievable) 

If the "tester" made 300/305 before its fair to say even a 20hp and 20tq gain is substantial! 

:beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

If we're seeing gains like this on ko4, i wonder what the 3 and 3+ guys will see?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> If we're seeing gains like this on ko4, i wonder what the 3 and 3+ guys will see?


 something absurdly stupid i am sure.


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

But we might be hitting limits on stock internals in the 3 3+, no?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

320whp/345wtq


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

With my recent K04 install, I pulled the following on the dyno: 301whp/341wtq and that was with bad exhaust valve springs! The car was INSANE as the tires would break in second, third and forth! 

I went back to make sure it was the exhaust valve spring issue and they gave me the reduced tune to eliminate the misfires. They might as well have put the K03 back in because it sucked arse. I returned once again and got the public file installed which gave me most of the power back, but not nearly as good as it was originally. I live with the misfires for now... but I know how to push it without hitting that spot the valve springs lose their marbles. 

Valve spring job scheduled last week of June and I couldn't be more excited... and then I will promptly head back and get my original tune if they'll give it to me.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> 320whp/345wtq


 
Ohh Snap...  



9r's_CC said:


> With my recent K04 install, I pulled the following on the dyno: 301whp/341wtq and that was with bad exhaust valve springs! The car was INSANE as the tires would break in second, third and forth!
> 
> Valve spring job scheduled last week of June and I couldn't be more excited... and then I will promptly head back and get my original tune if they'll give it to me.


 
Awesome.. Where did you end up deciding to get the job done at? 

:thumbup:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Awesome.. Where did you end up deciding to get the job done at?
> 
> :thumbup:


 Marc is going to hook me up on the 24th!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> Marc is going to hook me up on the 24th!


 Sweet.. Maybe I will try to ride up the 24th and check It out. You should come to the dyno day on July 13th.. Should be lots of mk6 k04s all on the dyno to compare! 


:thumbup:


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, Guys.. I'm from Brazil and, as many others, had the misfire issue. 

Is this new version covering the models that need to use the low output file?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Thiago Brandão said:


> Hello, Guys.. I'm from Brazil and, as many others, had the misfire issue.
> 
> Is this new version covering the models that need to use the low output file?


 Are you still having misfires? 
Or have you changed your upgrade.


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> If we're seeing gains like this on ko4, i wonder what the 3 and 3+ guys will see?


 I know and honestly it's the best idea they came up with. It's more inline with their product naming structure so to speak.


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

zucchini said:


> Are you still having misfires?
> Or have you changed your upgrade.


 The only way to stop them was with the low output file. 

Changing the springs is not an option... I refuse to open an engine with 9k miles, and it would take about USD 3k to do it. 

Upgrading to stg3 here in Brazil costs USD 15k and stg3+ is USD 25k... guess I'm out of options. 

I had hope that the new version could overcome this problem as the low output is really "low", if you know what I mean... but looks like I was wrong.


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

Thiago Brandão said:


> The only way to stop them was with the low output file.
> 
> Changing the springs is not an option... I refuse to open an engine with 9k miles, and it would take about USD 3k to do it.
> 
> ...


 Do you have a GLI?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i hate seeing that valve springs are an issue on GLIs...i was one of the fortunate ones it seems. 

also, we will be taking some more videos tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

greasyginzo said:


> Do you have a GLI?


 I have a Highline, which is our version of the GLI with EA888 & DSG.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

9r's_CC said:


> The car was INSANE as the tires would break in second, third and forth!


 2nd yes, 3rd I'm sure does in certain scenarios, but breaking the tires in 4th? Was it raining? That's sounds a bit optimistic


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> 2nd yes, 3rd I'm sure does in certain scenarios, but breaking the tires in 4th? Was it raining? That's sounds a bit optimistic


 Agreed spinning my tires in 4th would be amazing....even with the beta file I can barely spin in 3rd, but I do have michelin PSS


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

DYNO setup for Monday at 9am EST. Should have results up and a graph by monday around noon 

Im guessing 321whp/339wtq compared to my baseline on this dyno with V2.0 being 300whp/305wtq on this same dyno similar temps but it will be ultra humid:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> Agreed spinning my tires in 4th would be amazing....even with the beta file I can barely spin in 3rd, but I do have michelin PSS


 my poor factory all seasons... this'll be the death of them lol


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> 2nd yes, 3rd I'm sure does in certain scenarios, but breaking the tires in 4th? Was it raining? That's sounds a bit optimistic


 No, it wasn't raining and I'm running Conti DW Extreme with less than 10K on them.  

All I can say is that I had a huge smile on my face and was wondering what I can do to gain more traction :laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

9r's_CC said:


> No, it wasn't raining and I'm running Conti DW Extreme with less than 10K on them.
> 
> All I can say is that I had a huge smile on my face and was wondering what I can do to gain more traction :laugh:


 better tires or a diff.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a new set of PSS's just waiting for this tune!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> No, it wasn't raining and I'm running Conti DW Extreme with less than 10K on them.
> 
> All I can say is that I had a huge smile on my face and was wondering what I can do to gain more traction :laugh:


 Wavetrac LSD did it for me. I never spun the tires in fourth though. I just spun the pp against the clutch disc when in fourth. I did spin the tires in third early on, but not anymore. Even in third, she stays planted. Second gear still spins, but it pulls a lot harder in second. 

I just got the LSD and its a toss up between it and the k04. The LSD is still new, but at the moment i think its my favorite mod. It changes the character of the car fair bit. No more inside tire spin in corners, not to mention the better straight away performance.

I am also running conti dw extremes. They like to get hot before they work.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> No, it wasn't raining and I'm running Conti DW Extreme with less than 10K on them.
> 
> All I can say is that I had a huge smile on my face and was wondering what I can do to gain more traction :laugh:


 That's mind blowing honestly. So u could spin your tires at like 70 mph


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> That's mind blowing honestly. So u could spin your tires at like 70 mph


 This ^


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

9r's_CC said:


> No, it wasn't raining and I'm running Conti DW Extreme with less than 10K on them.
> 
> All I can say is that I had a huge smile on my face and was wondering what I can do to gain more traction :laugh:


 You sure it's not ur clutch? Lol

My stage 3+ on race gas annihilates the tires in 3rd but barely spins in 4th on generic 18's. they will skip a bit depending on the road surface but that would be 70+mph and seems hard to believe


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

Just took a ride with Tsiug (New k04 software) + Treehugger (old k04 software) and the difference is significant. My experience with VW is limited to big turbo mk4's (gt3071 and gt28) and Stage2 mk6's and I can say that the new k04 software is impressive. It solidified my decision to stick with the Mk6 platform and go bigger than IHI if that adds any worth. 

If I had not known tsiug's modifications I would have assumed he was stage 3 by the way his car pulled on the old k04 software. That's not to discredit the old software; it simply pulls harder, faster and longer. 

tldr; pics+vids shortly


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

eeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried to get a video of the new k04 software acceleration but glare was pretty bad. 
 

Safe drivers are safe. 
 



By this video, a CEL came on regarding boost issues. Old k04 software kept pace with the new, only reason he fell back was because he braked. Possibly torn DV


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

great meeting you man! 


it was a blast. i wish we had more time. 


Cody 


edit: yeah last video, i braked because i thought the road was going to a one lane sooner than it did :facepalm: 


and his car was pulling anyways.


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> great meeting you man!
> 
> 
> it was a blast. i wish we had more time.
> ...


 For sure, see ya at SOWO. Hopefully by then we can run my F23 setup vs your k04:laugh:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

twistid said:


> For sure, see ya at SOWO. Hopefully by then we can run my F23 setup vs your k04:laugh:


 Thanks for helping with the vids man!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

twistid said:


> For sure, see ya at SOWO. Hopefully by then we can run my F23 setup vs your k04:laugh:


 sounds good amigo :thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

good videos........looks about the same as the last ones. I wish I had someone around delaware I could do this with but I dont know of anyone. I could show the comparison to a stage 2 car lol.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> good videos........looks about the same as the last ones. I wish I had someone around delaware I could do this with but I dont know of anyone. I could show the comparison to a stage 2 car lol.


 *drives to delaware with a tank of racegas and NOS*


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

The videos do not seem like direct comparison, the two door is lighter than the four door to start with, and then adding a 200lb person to the four door. So the GTI should be much quicker even if the software was the same.

The video with the passenger in the GTI, this would be a closer comparison, as now the total weight between the two would be more close, and it seemed to show the GTI not pulling nearly as hard on the GLI.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> *drives to delaware with a tank of racegas and NOS*


 :laugh:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I keep thinking if this new version will be available to Tip tranny, or it is too much for it.... 

Any idea......


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> *The videos do not seem like direct comparison, the two door is lighter than the four door to start with,* and then adding a 200lb person to the four door. So the GTI should be much quicker even if the software was the same.
> 
> The video with the passenger in the GTI, this would be a closer comparison, as now the total weight between the two would be more close, and it seemed to show the GTI not pulling nearly as hard on the GLI.


 both cars weigh 3150 amigo :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

zucchini said:


> I keep thinking if this new version will be available to Tip tranny, or it is too much for it....
> 
> Any idea......


 theres dsg cars with 3+ that are running around just fine


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> both cars weigh 3150 amigo :thumbup:


 I'm craving a Zero Monster now!! 

:beer:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

tree_hugger said:


> both cars weigh 3150 amigo :thumbup:


 Thats gotta be empty weight my mk6 gti (2dr non-sunroof) weighed 3400 even with me in it and half a tank of gas


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> theres dsg cars with 3+ that are running around just fine


 DSG is strong enough to run stsge 3+, but as far as i knew, K04 (V.2) was the limit for Tip tranny.... 
Now with around 40 ft lbs more TQ, I have my doubts..... 

This is a question for "super Arin"....LOL


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

My 2 door weighs in at 3005 pounds with no spare tire and nobody in it.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

MK6s are lighter than MKVs and I have DSG sunroof etc spare in it and full weight. He is a base model with 6 speed. Our weights cannot be too far off.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> MK6s are lighter than MKVs and I have DSG sunroof etc spare in it and full weight. He is a base model with 6 speed. Our weights cannot be too far off.


 how are MK6 lighter? Not being sarcastic, seriously wanna know


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> My 2 door weighs in at 3005 pounds with no spare tire and nobody in it.


 This seems more accurate.

Specs at VW say GTI two door is 3034, and GLI four door is 3124. 90 lbs is probably the difference between a couple car lengths that was mentioned was the difference when the tune was the same. Plus the gear ratio in the GTI is more aggressive I think.

So really all I am saying is the videos with the passenger in the GLI, is 300lbs heavier. Nothing to ignore, so the way the GTI pulls, is not all new tune.

Thanks for sharing the videos though guys.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Gradysmith said:


> This seems more accurate.
> 
> Specs at VW say GTI two door is 3034, and GLI four door is 3124. 90 lbs is probably the difference between a couple car lengths that was mentioned was the difference when the tune was the same. Plus the gear ratio in the GTI is more aggressive I think.
> 
> ...


 Base(6 MT, 17 inch denvers) curb weight on a 2009 2 door is 3100 lbs (*HERE*), add DSG, and sunroof to that along with me having my spare and him not makes me think I actually weigh more than him*INFO HERE*(and add a sunroof onto that).... He is as base model as you can get(*INFO HERE*):thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunday Bump!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

in for dynos..


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> in for dynos..


 Me. Too.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Dyno numbers?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

zucchini said:


> Dyno numbers?


 Unfortunately dyno was canceled and don't know when I'll be able to go again. Soooo sorry guys.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> Unfortunately dyno was canceled and don't know when I'll be able to go again. Soooo sorry guys.


 The V.3 file will be released only after dyno test, or there is a chance to have it before the test?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

zucchini said:


> The V.3 file will be released only after dyno test, or there is a chance to have it before the test?


 Starting to have a feeling it's going to be awhile before the V3 is released..


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TSiUG said:


> Unfortunately dyno was canceled and don't know when I'll be able to go again. Soooo sorry guys.


 :sly:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

FLtrooper said:


> Starting to have a feeling it's going to be awhile before the V3 is released..


 I would say it will be ready around waterfest. This is just a guess.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Starting to have a feeling it's going to be awhile before the V3 is released..


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

zucchini said:


>


 eace:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> I would say it will be ready around waterfest. This is just a guess.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

My tires say they can't wait for v3 to drop.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

FLtrooper said:


> Starting to have a feeling it's going to be awhile before the V3 is released..


 You must have missed the part where Arin stated its going to be a while


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> You must have missed the part where Arin stated its going to be a while


 Nope.. Just refuse to accept it!


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

I am about to burst in flames!!!!


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a chub.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> Nope.. Just refuse to accept it!


I approve this message! :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

damn it we need updates
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> opcorn:


Hey amigo, what you mean by opcorn:?????
LOL


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*patiently waiting* bday coming up in july, would love to do my 30k service and updated flash. Hey Arin, how bout a birthday gift ?? lol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

:vampire:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

APR summer Sale BUMP!

:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

just looked for dealers where i am moving to in Oklahoma...currently, nearest APR dealer is 2 hours away. 


GIAC is in town though


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

FLtrooper said:


> APR summer Sale BUMP!
> 
> :wave:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> just looked for dealers where i am moving to in Oklahoma...currently, nearest APR dealer is 2 hours away.
> GIAC is in town though


An Independent GIAC K04 vs APR K04 93 octane comparison will be dynoed the 13th.. That should help you decide if the 2hr drive is a good investment! 

opcorn:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> An Independent GIAC K04 vs APR K04 93 octane comparison will be dynoed the 13th.. That should help you decide if the 2hr drive is a good investment!
> 
> opcorn:


Results, please!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> An Independent GIAC K04 vs APR K04 93 octane comparison will be dynoed the 13th.. That should help you decide if the 2hr drive is a good investment!
> 
> opcorn:


indeed. i texted you back amigo. my phone has been acting up though lately. service at my house is horrible, so texts go through 50% of the time


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> indeed. i texted you back amigo. my phone has been acting up though lately. service at my house is horrible, so texts go through 50% of the time


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> An Independent GIAC K04 vs APR K04 93 octane comparison will be dynoed the 13th.. That should help you decide if the 2hr drive is a good investment!
> 
> opcorn:


July 13th? I imagine GIAC would put down more power anyways (just a guess). Cars have same mods and drivetrain?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

twistid said:


> July 13th? I imagine GIAC would put down more power anyways (just a guess). Cars have same mods and drivetrain?


July 13th 
Same dyno
Same modifications
93 octane and maybe 100 octane
My APR is manual and the GIAC is DSG 
Both vehicles are MK6 GLI's...

opcorn:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Dyno battle, any result I would not pay 700 bucks to change tune.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

A true comparison needs to be on the same car, or stock to chipped on each one. At least that way you see the actual gains of each not just the peak numbers.

Even with same mods its still apples to oranges on different cars.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> A true comparison needs to be on the same car, or stock to chipped on each one. At least that way you see the actual gains of each not just the peak numbers.
> 
> Even with same mods its still apples to oranges on different cars.


Actually it's more like green apples to red apples... When almost all things are the same besides the tune, its safe to make an accurate comparison.

Just to make you happy, The GIAC vehicle recently dynoed with APR on the same dyno before making the switch so he has the APR baseline numbers.

Im running APR software so its obvious who I'm rooting for!


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wanna say granny smith apples are the best and anyone who thinks otherwise is a terrorist.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> July 13th
> Same dyno
> Same modifications
> 93 octane and maybe 100 octane
> ...


Hi "brahma" friend, so we will have to wait till July 13th to see some numbers?
And then, only after that can we have the V.3 version?

:banghead:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

zucchini said:


> Hi "brahma" friend, so we will have to wait till July 13th to see some numbers?
> And then, only after that can we have the V.3 version?
> 
> :banghead:


opcorn:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

ARIN, any updates on this project??:thumbup::beer:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

FLtrooper said:


> Actually it's more like green apples to red apples... When almost all things are the same besides the tune, its safe to make an accurate comparison.
> 
> Just to make you happy, The GIAC vehicle recently dynoed with APR on the same dyno before making the switch so he has the APR baseline numbers.
> 
> Im running APR software so its obvious who I'm rooting for!


Who gives a crap. V3 is going to be completely different anyway. Either way, I want more power ASAP!


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> just looked for dealers where i am moving to in Oklahoma...currently, nearest APR dealer is 2 hours away.
> 
> 
> GIAC is in town though


Where are you moving to?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Where are you moving to?


Moore 


looks like we just became best friends (i used to live in Piedmont as a kid)


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> Moore
> 
> 
> looks like we just became best friends (i used to live in Piedmont as a kid)


Moore,

Is this the city that had the huge tornado?

I hope it can be rebuilt ASAP....

:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

it is and it will be. not the first time and wont be the last. i helped clean up last time. i was living in Broken Arrow, OK at the time. it is about 1.5 hours away. i can't wait to be back home. and cant wait to see another k04 gli like mine finally.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> it is and it will be. not the first time and wont be the last. i helped clean up last time. i was living in Broken Arrow, OK at the time. it is about 1.5 hours away. i can't wait to be back home. and cant wait to see another k04 gli like mine finally.


Yes, I have read about....
It seems that you enjoy living on the edge.....

Good luck, on both, city and another K04....LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> Moore
> 
> 
> looks like we just became best friends (i used to live in Piedmont as a kid)












Lol. I went to school in Yukon and moved back after a few years in Iraq, Phoenix, and Stillwater. I know a guy that also has a CW GLI and another that has a PG GLI. Decent sized club here too.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Nope.. Just refuse to accept it!


Accept it. :thumbdown:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Lol. I went to school in Yukon and moved back after a few years in Iraq, Phoenix, and Stillwater. I know a guy that also has a CW GLI and another that has a PG GLI. Decent sized club here too.


that is awesome to hear. yeah, this will be my 3rd base and i am just happy i will be home finally.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

WTF is going on in here? Are we going to talk about tornadoes or power?


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

WTF is going on with this entire thread? I've never seen so much pointless bumping. 477 posts, and about five worth reading.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

dscline said:


> WTF is going on with this entire thread? I've never seen so much pointless bumping. 477 posts, and about five worth reading.


5 might be generous. :laugh:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

dscline said:


> WTF is going on with this entire thread? I've never seen so much pointless bumping. 477 posts, and about five worth reading.





NS01GTI said:


> 5 might be generous. :laugh:


I think we are trying to tell APR that we need moar power by keeping this thread bumped.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> WTF is going on in here? Are we going to talk about tornadoes or power?


:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

We are not allowing APR to forget about us by bumping this thread with off topic posts! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

nick0188 said:


> I think we are trying to tell APR that we need moar power by keeping this thread bumped.


I'm as eager an anyone to see the results from their revised tune.

To keep things somewhat technical, I'm posting up my APR V2 run from my 09 GTI.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> I'm as eager an anyone to see the results from their revised tune.
> 
> To keep things somewhat technical, I'm posting up my APR V2 run from my 09 GTI.


309/311 is no joke! 

I would be satisfied with 330/330 :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

NS01GTI said:


> I'm as eager an anyone to see the results from their revised tune.
> 
> To keep things somewhat technical, I'm posting up my APR V2 run from my 09 GTI.


Mustang dyno or dynojet? I did 301/302 on a mustang with v2 :thumbup:



FLtrooper said:


> 309/311 is no joke!
> 
> I would be satisfied with 330/330 :laugh:
> 
> :wave:


Me too. Or like 330/350 :laugh:

BTW this was posted over on the golf r forums about a tune update....



[email protected] said:


> With the extra ponies in the update, we'll have the top spot before the summer is over.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The K04 software would not be upcoming for about 3-5 months from now. Luckily we have several test beds here at the office but if we need someone else I will definitely keep you on the list.


Here is what I got when I inquired about testing the beta software.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

gabriel42 said:


> Here is what I got when I inquired about testing the beta software.


 :banghead:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

sovietsky19 said:


> :banghead:


I got stonewalled when I requested the beta file as well.
This is really giving me the urge to jump ship, much like a **** ton of ppl that already have. I am a fan of APR but I am loosing patience very quickly. We should be able to run a beta file, all we would need to do is sign a waver.......HINT HINT APR! send me a PM and ill be more than willing to sign said waiver


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Here is what I got when I inquired about testing the beta software.


THIS SUCKS!!


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

So basically this update will only be available close to the end of year or beginning of next year?? Is this correct Arin???????


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

It sucks, but to be fair he said it would be a while and did not give a time frame. Everyone here just assumed it would be sooner than later. 

Still sucks.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't loose hope, it could still be sooner than later. But we are all getting impatient. It is what it is though. It'll probably come out around the se time as the HPFP.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> Don't loose hope, it could still be sooner than later. But we are all getting impatient. It is what it is though. It'll probably come out around the se time as the HPFP.


or at this rate the MKVIIIs


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I did email Arin about something and it said he would be out of the office until July 8th though, so I wouldn't plan on a response until then.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> I did email Arin about something and it said he would be out of the office until July 8th though, so I wouldn't plan on a response until then.


[email protected] is on his honeymoon.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> [email protected] is on his honeymoon.


:beer: congrats to him!!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :beer: congrats to him!!


:thumbup:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> 309/311 is no joke!
> 
> I would be satisfied with 330/330 :laugh:
> 
> :wave:


On a 93 oct tune with a good FMIC, TBE, and intake, I think we can expect about 320/330. I'm not sure there's much more beyond that in the K04.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> On a 93 oct tune with a good FMIC, TBE, and intake, I think we can expect about 320/330. I'm not sure there's much more beyond that in the K04.


As I mention in the 5th post, REVO is claiming 340/360 at wheels. Hope they are right, and hope APR matches or beats it.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> As I mention in the 5th post, REVO is claiming 340/360 at wheels. Hope they are right, and hope APR matches or beats it.


Maybe with nitrous, race gas, and w/m! Haha

The 340/360 must be engine dyno numbers!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Clips from European car June issue.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Gradysmith said:


> Clips from European car June issue.


Wow, it builds boost earlier than a K03 :sly:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Wow, it builds boost earlier than a K03 :sly:


Yeah I read that article and totally don't buy those numbers from Revo. I don't know of anyone with a TSI k04 running revo software though. Mostly UNI and APR.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

TSiUG said:


> Yeah I read that article and totally don't buy those numbers from Revo. I don't know of anyone with a TSI k04 running revo software though. Mostly UNI and APR.


I dont trust revo. But thats just my opinion


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Just like they can't post anything on the Internet that isn't true, they can't post anything in a magazine that isn't true.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

bonjour


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

Gradysmith said:


> Just like they can't post anything on the Internet that isn't true, they can't post anything in a magazine that isn't true.


Precisely. Not to mention tuning philosophies. But I won't open that can of worms here.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Lets keep this thread alive......
I have Faith......


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

zucchini said:


> Lets keep this thread alive......
> I have Faith......


APR APR APR!!!! lol :beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. Turkey-day is just around the corner... wonder how many pages long this thread will be by then


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


> This thread is hilarious. Turkey-day is just around the corner... wonder how many pages long this thread will be by then


Around the corner? lol its only about to be july bro! :sly:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## GLIMK6 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Eyes are burning!*

Finally read through all the pages...

This was just added to the top of my list for threads to refresh every 5 minutes. W/m and dynojet plans are on hold.

As far as numbers, Mustang Dyno 323whp and 308 wtq.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

GLIMK6 said:


> Finally read through all the pages...
> 
> This was just added to the top of my list for threads to refresh every 5 minutes. W/m and dynojet plans are on hold.
> 
> As far as numbers, Mustang Dyno 323whp and 308 wtq.


:thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Losing hope.....


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Losing hope.....


Don´t lose.......
Keep your Faith in APR.....


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

UP


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone else suffer from cold start idle surge with the current file? 

I hope the new file has a fix for that!

:beer:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Does anyone else suffer from cold start idle surge with the current file?
> 
> I hope the new file has a fix for that!
> 
> :beer:


Every once in a while I will have a bit of barely noticeable surging before I get up to operating temp but not at idle.


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

I do pretty much every cold start.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Me too. I surge like hell, especially if you try to pull out while its still in warmup. I look retarded try to pull out of my driveway.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Same thing here


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> Me too. I surge like hell, especially if you try to pull out while its still in warmup. I look retarded try to pull out of my driveway.


I've made the mistake of trying to pull into traffic after work without letting my car warm up fully...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> Me too. I surge like hell, especially if you try to pull out while its still in warmup. I look retarded try to pull out of my driveway.


I have had this happen numerous times, even my wife was asking what's wrong with the car...

A friend stopped by my place today with a k04 mk6 that recently switched from APR to another major tuner. He mentioned he had the same exact pulsing/surging issues until he made the switch and now never has any issues. I had chalked it up as it was just my car acting up until I heard that..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

FLtrooper said:


> I have had this happen numerous times, even my wife was asking what's wrong with the car...
> 
> A friend stopped by my place today with a k04 mk6 that recently switched from APR to another major tuner. He mentioned he had the same exact pulsing/surging issues until he made the switch and now never has any issues. I had chalked it up as it was just my car acting up until I heard that..


I noticed the issue basically on the first cold start after the apr ko4 flash. It has done it since without any negative effects. I usually try to let my car run until the surging calms down. I kinda learned to live with it type of thing.


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

Branman said:


> I noticed the issue basically on the first cold start after the apr ko4 flash. It has done it since without any negative effects. I usually try to let my car run until the surging calms down. I kinda learned to live with it type of thing.


Me too... FAMILYRAYCECAR FTW!:screwy:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Branman said:


> I noticed the issue basically on the first cold start after the apr ko4 flash. It has done it since without any negative effects. I usually try to let my car run until the surging calms down. I kinda learned to live with it type of thing.


I do the same. I've changed plugs, regapped and checked gap on the plugs a few times and am running R8 coils trying to solve it, but apparently it has nothing to do with that. Either way, hopefully the new tune works on this on top of more power. Let's see what happens in the coming MONTHS


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Same with me, and friends that have K04 kit.

Another issue is the ignition coils lasting less than 15 k.....

It seems that the engine has to be properly warmed before you can go hard.....

Did anyone have something like this?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

zucchini said:


> Same with me, and friends that have K04 kit.
> 
> Another issue is the ignition coils lasting less than 15 k.....
> 
> ...


Im not sure about the coils but I always allow my engine to get up to operating temp before any spirited driving.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Does anyone else suffer from cold start idle surge with the current file?
> 
> I hope the new file has a fix for that!
> 
> :beer:


Yes, I have it. Only lasts a 4 or 5 seconds tho


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

I also have the issue


----------



## veedubbluv (Apr 21, 2012)

My car takes maybe 15-20 seconds to reach normal idle, hardly even nuisance for the power gain. However the mid-throttle boost oscillation is slightly annoying but that's all the more reason to get on it more often! 

Edit: to keep it on topic; I'm eagerly awaiting the software update if for nothing else than an excuse to visit the guys at roc-euro! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Branman said:


> Im not sure about the coils but I always allow my engine to get up to operating temp before any spirited driving.


I also do the same now....wait some time before going WOT......

I don´t know the reason, but lots, and I mean lots of TSI engines here in Brasil have this ignition coil issue. 
They don´t last more than 15-20 k, mostly when flashed.....

Perhaps there is some relation to the fact that we have 25% of Ethanol in the gas.....

:thumbup:


----------



## bmoredubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

my car has this weird issue where 75% of the time when i turn my car on hot more so then a cold start the car immediately revs itself up to about 2000 rpm for a second then drops down to idle. It feels like i cut it on and the accelerator is being pushed for a second or two its really retarted. Sometimes i turn it on and walk outside the car and people ask me why is your car revving itself? Ive duplicated it at NGP a few months ago and they just thought it was really weird. They believed the issue might have to do with a tsb for extending the wires for the tps sensor. A tsb mind you that i had heard of a while back but the vw dealer i worked next too told me that didnt even exist:screwy:. I got the cel a while ago for the faulty flapper motor in which the manifold was replaced under warranty and part of me thought that would maybe fix it but it didnt. Is this similar to the surging that you guys speak of? Ive gotten used to it now but i just really wish it wouldn't happen anymore


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

veedubbluv said:


> My car takes maybe 15-20 seconds to reach normal idle, hardly even nuisance for the power gain. However the mid-throttle boost oscillation is slightly annoying but that's all the more reason to get on it more often!
> 
> Edit: to keep it on topic; I'm eagerly awaiting the software update if for nothing else than an excuse to visit the guys at roc-euro!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I also have that annoying mid throttle boost oscillation. I hope this new file fixes it!


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

My APR insiders says that K04 V3 does exist, at any time it could be released. When is Arin coming back from his vacation? I hope we can celebrate the 4th of July with 30 more whp!:beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

MAXSPEED said:


> My APR insiders says that K04 V3 does exist, at any time it could be released. When is Arin coming back from his vacation? I hope we can celebrate the 4th of July with 30 more whp!:beer:


we know it exists lol we know some of the beta testers!! we just dont know when its actually coming out. :beer:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

I have 2.2 and it is no beta


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

MAXSPEED said:


> I have 2.2 and it is no beta


explain


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

MAXSPEED said:


> I have 2.2 and it is no beta


opcorn:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

MAXSPEED said:


> I have 2.2 and it is no beta


The file on APRs servers is literally called V2.2(beta) lol.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm assuming all of you guys (beta guys) are CCTA? My tuner and I were interested in seeing if it was on the servers a few weeks ago and there was nothing there. We figured, since APR doesn't lock any tunes on the servers out that is must have been because I have a CBFA box code that it wasn't showing up. Any insight to this? If you are CBFA, then I'm definitely going to have another look :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

MAXSPEED said:


> My APR insiders says that K04 V3 does exist, at any time it could be released. When is Arin coming back from his vacation? I hope we can celebrate the 4th of July with 30 more whp!:beer:


Max has been right in the past so I trust him!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

nick0188 said:


> I'm assuming all of you guys (beta guys) are CCTA? My tuner and I were interested in seeing if it was on the servers a few weeks ago and there was nothing there. We figured, since APR doesn't lock any tunes on the servers out that is must have been because I have a CBFA box code that it wasn't showing up. Any insight to this? If you are CBFA, then I'm definitely going to have another look :laugh:


The beta files are locked to specific vins from what I gathered. So you wouldnt see them available for any car that gets plugged in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> I'm assuming all of you guys (beta guys) are CCTA? My tuner and I were interested in seeing if it was on the servers a few weeks ago and there was nothing there. We figured, since APR doesn't lock any tunes on the servers out that is must have been because I have a CBFA box code that it wasn't showing up. Any insight to this? If you are CBFA, then I'm definitely going to have another look :laugh:


It is available for only certain dealers on our server. They would have to have the beta file unlocked for them to access it.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It is available for only certain dealers on our server. They would have to have the beta file unlocked for them to access it.


Want to do some great lakes area testing? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Word on the street, the tune is not that far off :thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Word on the street, the tune is not that far off :thumbup:


There seems to be lots of words on the street...


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> There seems to be lots of words on the street...


But I know a guy that knows a guy that met this other guy


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> But I know a guy that knows a guy that met this other guy


In that case, "not far off" could mean tomorrow or this time next year. Or are we talking HPFP not far off. It's hard to tell around here. :banghead:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Would be nice to have an official update from APR.. how far off is this tune really? :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

sovietsky19 said:


> Would be nice to have an official update from APR.. how far off is this tune really? :thumbup:


Paging Bronson or Sean to isle 13 please... lol


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

nick0188 said:


> I'm assuming all of you guys (beta guys) are CCTA? My tuner and I were interested in seeing if it was on the servers a few weeks ago and there was nothing there. We figured, since APR doesn't lock any tunes on the servers out that is must have been because I have a CBFA box code that it wasn't showing up. Any insight to this? If you are CBFA, then I'm definitely going to have another look :laugh:


Nick I have a CCTA code and there wasn't anything available when we checked at the same shop either. Doesn't look like they're one of the tuners to get it. 

Lets go APR


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i am CBFA


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

2.2 does not explicit Beta when browsing apr browser.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

MAXSPEED said:


> 2.2 does not explicit Beta when browsing apr browser.


Well it sure as hell did when I was flashed.

"It's ready. let me know the dealer. 

VW GTI NA MY2008 2.0T CCTA 1K0907115AE S0030 ED30 K04 V2.2 [BETA] Testpipes

Programs:
ED30 K04 Stock Load Levels
ED30 K04 91 Octane V2.2
ED30 K04 93 Octane V2.2
ED30 K04 100 Octane V2.2
ED30 K04 Valet
Options:
FCE/TBA
Security
Anti-Theft"


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TSiUG said:


> Well it sure as hell did when I was flashed.
> 
> "It's ready. let me know the dealer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)




----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Paging Bronson or Sean to isle 13 please... lol


Oh man.. who let that guy puke on the floor? Seriously? I have to clean that up!:banghead:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Oh man.. who let that guy puke on the floor? Seriously? I have to clean that up!:banghead:


too much boost lol


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> too much boost lol


becauseracecar:thumbup:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Sean any teaser?


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Need more power for the 4th!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

dubturbo15 said:


> Need more power for the 4th!


and the 5th, 6th, 7th, etc..... and I really need it by the 13th!! Looks like a UNI 2+ K04 gli will also be at the dyno day now! 

_Uni K04_ *vs* _GIAC K04_ *vs* _(my) APR K04... _

I'm taking bets now


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> and the 5th, 6th, 7th, etc..... and I really need it by the 13th!! Looks like a UNI 2+ K04 gli will also be at the dyno day now!
> 
> _Uni K04_ *vs* _GIAC K04_ *vs* _(my) APR K04... _
> 
> I'm taking bets now


I hope you can get your flash (beta) to be at the dyno day.....
Otherwise you will be very sad with the results.......

Good luck amigo......


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

I am gonna say UNI will reign supreme that day


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Hugger any lab test way Uni rules?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59632

^


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

interesting. Wonder how it is on 93??


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

great question. hopefully eric (FLtrooper) can get all the guys to the dyno and we will all find out. 


but like i said, i think UNI will win the HP battle.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> great question. hopefully eric (FLtrooper) can get all the guys to the dyno and we will all find out.
> 
> 
> but like i said, i think UNI will win the HP battle.


 no disrespect to any of the tuners... HP is nice, but i prefer TQ.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


can't wait to see those dyno sheets. i will be moving across the country that week, but will be checking in to see.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> great question. hopefully eric (FLtrooper) can get all the guys to the dyno and we will all find out.
> 
> 
> but like i said, i think UNI will win the HP battle.


I just located the mK6 UNI 2+ and he really appears to be serious about coming. I'm 99% sure the tune battle will go down and all on 93 mode.

I will get all of the charts over laid so the different power bands can be seen.

This is going to be interesting...

:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

cant ask for better than this.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> great question. hopefully eric (FLtrooper) can get all the guys to the dyno and we will all find out.
> 
> 
> but like i said, i think UNI will win the HP battle.


Normally I'd agree with you, but I heard a rumour the UNI tuned GLI might be the only one of the three running the OEM CBE. That could cost him. Time will tell. opcorn:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> Normally I'd agree with you, but I heard a rumour the UNI tuned GLI might be the only one of the three running the OEM CBE. That could cost him. Time will tell. opcorn:


The rumor is true. The exhaust on the MK6 is restrictive and I assume around a 10whp+- handicap for that vehicle.

Nothing will be hidden, this is a non-bias test that is funded by money out of our personal pockets. I fully understand the comparison is not 100% accurate but its the best we can do just short of having all tunes flashed on one vehicle (which isn't practical).

For reference again.. My APR and the GIAC car are FBO 93 mode and the UNI car is FBO minus CBE.

If the UNI 2+ vehicle makes the same or more power with a stock CBE everyone should be very impressed.

A thread will be made with all of the details fully disclosed. The goal is to answer any questions a consumer has when it comes to which Tune is best for them.

If anyone has practical ideas to make the test better please advise or if you think you can do it better please proceed. This is not being done to support a specific company, it is being done to help educate All of us!

:thumbup:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> The rumor is true. The exhaust on the MK6 is restrictive and I assume around a 10whp+- handicap for that vehicle.
> 
> Nothing will be hidden, this is a non-bias test that is funded by money out of our personal pockets. I fully understand the comparison is not 100% accurate but its the best we can do just short of having all tunes flashed on one vehicle (which isn't practical).
> 
> ...


I love this. Non-biased/no fanbois. Just the facts. Some people will squawk about comparing the results, but this is still the best measure we have right now.

As for what the CBE costs the UNI tuned car, that will likely be answered when you run your car since it's essentially unchanged from your last run when you made 298/323. Correct?

I agree with your comment that if the UNI tuned car on OEM CBE makes the same or more power than the APR or GIAC cars we'll know how strong the UNI tune is. :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## fea30boy (Jul 20, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> The rumor is true. The exhaust on the MK6 is restrictive and I assume around a 10whp+- handicap for that vehicle.
> 
> Nothing will be hidden, this is a non-bias test that is funded by money out of our personal pockets. I fully understand the comparison is not 100% accurate but its the best we can do just short of having all tunes flashed on one vehicle (which isn't practical).
> 
> ...


Wow, can't wait to see that! Keep us updated


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> If anyone has practical ideas to make the test better please advise or if you think you can do it better please proceed. This is not being done to support a specific company, it is being done to help educate All of us!
> 
> :thumbup:


I say run no correction factor on any of the dynos. Just show the real numbers.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> I love this. Non-biased/no fanbois. Just the facts. Some people will squawk about comparing the results, but this is still the best measure we have right now.


*Full Disclosure.. This won't please everyone because someone is going to come out on top AND I assume possible future sales could be effected. *



NS01GTI said:


> As for what the CBE costs the UNI tuned car, that will likely be answered when you run your car since it's essentially unchanged from your last run when you made 298/323. Correct?


*Well.. This is the Same type of Dynojet but not the Same and in different conditions BUT yes you're correct*



NS01GTI said:


> I agree with your comment that if the UNI tuned car on OEM CBE makes the same or more power than the APR or GIAC cars we'll know how strong the UNI tune is. :thumbup:


:thumbup:



Turbo_Joe said:


> I say run no correction factor on any of the dynos. Just show the real numbers.


*I will try to get both.. I imagine the corrected numbers would still be consistent with it being the same day.*

:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Apr listen to your community! Release the file!!!!! Please.....


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

MAXSPEED said:


> Apr listen to your community! Release the file!!!!! Please.....


Only if its done. Id prefer to wait to make sure its completed rather than get something the community is gonna b***h about


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I am fully hopeful that it´s going to be a great improvement....
A couple of weeks more....


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Only if its done. Id prefer to wait to make sure its completed rather than get something the community is gonna b***h about


This....


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

If we already are K04 don't start with reliability crap


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

MAXSPEED said:


> If we already are K04 don't start with reliability crap


You know what i mean. Im
sure all the big tuners, in this case APR , have a certain criteria they expect thier tunes to meet before they cut them loose on the general public. They'll release it when they're ready and happy with it.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

MAXSPEED said:


> If we already are K04 don't start with reliability crap


If your trying to come off like an ass it's working. Yes the turbo is a factory part that bolts right up. So as far as reliability of the hardware you can't get much better. The software is another story. We already have a great tune with tons of available power. APR is now trying to step that up a notch with even more power. They are also hopefully adding some features that we have all asked for. They are trying to achieve all that while still maintaining a safe and oem reliable car. It can't be an easy task. If the ko4 was the only turbo kit they sell then yeah it would have been done a month ago. You can't rush perfection. That's the one thing apr goes after everytime which IMO sets them apart from other companies.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Branman said:


> If your trying to come off like an ass it's working. Yes the turbo is a factory part that bolts right up. So as far as reliability of the hardware you can't get much better. The software is another story. We already have a great tune with tons of available power. APR is now trying to step that up a notch with even more power. They are also hopefully adding some features that we have all asked for. They are trying to achieve all that while still maintaining a safe and oem reliable car. It can't be an easy task. If the ko4 was the only turbo kit they sell then yeah it would have been done a month ago. You can't rush perfection. That's the one thing apr goes after everytime which IMO sets them apart from other companies.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EMTGti718 (Jan 7, 2010)

patiently waiting... would rather have a product that theyre completely happy with rather than some half ass incomplete effort that got put out just to satisfy the ignorant masses...


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

The benchmark in this moment is Unitronic, being an APR fanboy makes me hesitate.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

MAXSPEED said:


> The benchmark in this moment is Unitronic, being an APR fanboy makes me hesitate.


How exactly is UNI the "benchmark" at this time? And what is this "benchmark" exactly? Dyno numbers? 1/4 mile times(which I believe people such as branman and I show apr has done very well at). Customer reviews? 

Just wondering why u consider UNI the "benchmark"?


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

To much APR lawyers.....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

MAXSPEED said:


> To much APR lawyers.....


In a thread with the title *APR KO4 software version 3.0* did you expect much less :laugh:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Just expected the file to be released on a reasonable period of time. END


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't rush perfection. Anyone can crank up the boost to make more power and torque. I for one enjoy the reliability and drivability that APR engineers into their product.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys crack me up

Grab a beer and wait opcorn: :beer:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

It's the final countdown! :wave:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> It's the final countdown! :wave:


Better late than never.....

eace:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

At this point I am already drunk with beer, gimme da file!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MAXSPEED said:


> At this point I am already drunk with beer, gimme da file!


It's koolaid... You drank the apr koolaid! Haha


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

LOL, anyone going to H20?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

MAXSPEED said:


> LOL, anyone going to H20?


I will be there :thumbup:

Trying to get a good amount of stuff done before then, fingers crossed


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I guess I should leave my feedback here about the solution for my problem with misfires mentioned few pages before.

This is the email sent to APR with the review about moving from APR to Unitronic.

Car is a Jetta TSI 2012.

If you guys think I should create a topic specifically for it, just let me know. But I say that APR should take this in consideration before releasing another version.

"Subject:
K04 issues solved when moving to another company

Message:
I would like to let you guys know about my APR experience:

Stg 1, 2 and 2+ went fine.

K04: I had the famous misfire issue at high revs that APR states to be caused by manufacturing issues with weak valve springs. So my dealer reflashed to the "low output" file. Result was terrible. The car had no power at high revs. 

Another problem that I had with the first and second K04 files was the idle at warm starts. After turning the ignition the idle would oscilate 5-6 times before stabilize. My dealer sent an email with a couple of movies that I made, but APR said that I should check my coils, sparks and fuel pump.

After reading a lot of reviews worldwide I decided to go Unitronic. Problems solved. No misfires and gains of up 35hp at the wheels. I dynoed the car before and after. Same dyno, same temp, same conditions...
The idle problem is gone. And the engine runs much more smoother than with APR.
To be fair, the only advantage from APR is the slightly higher power at low revs (10 hp up to 5krpm).

Both dealers from Brazil told me they would send you my review, but I never had any reply from them, so I don't know if they did it or not.

The thing is I am quite disapointed with APR's support and, as you can see, for obvious reasons. If I would have gone with another supplier since the beggining, I would have saved money. And no one likes to throw money away.

Regards,
Thiago"

Funny thing is that APR used to declare aprox. 370hp at their website. Then they lowered it to 356. My dealer said that the instruction given by APR is that the low output version would be ~10hp less, but... just look at the dyno result and make your own opinions. Uni in blue APR in red.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Figured some people on this thread would be interested..


http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62399

:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:heart:


text me when it goes down man. i just arrived in TN. off the grid for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, FLtrooper...

Once I get my registration done at golfmk6 I will post it.


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

_APR’s Engineering Teams have finished final testing of new version 2.0 Stage I and Stage II 2.5 TFSI ECU Calibrations for the Audi TT RS and RS3. The new ECU Upgrade improves upon low to mid range torque on top of what was previously a tremendous upgrade over stock. Amidst addressing all previous concerns, additional motorsport features were added to further enhance your driving experience. All updates are now available at APR dealers around the globe._ 


Pleas be my guest and continue with TSI!


----------



## nascarchips (May 4, 2009)

*K04 apr*



Thiago Brandão said:


> Well, I guess I should leave my feedback here about the solution for my problem with misfires mentioned few pages before.
> 
> This is the email sent to APR with the review about moving from APR to Unitronic.
> 
> ...




Thiago, se seu carro fosse feito conosco, eu já entraria de cara com o software de 104Oct que é o que uso em meu carro. Infelizmente como já expliquei a vc Rafael não testou com outro programa. Quero que quando vier a SP dê uma volta em meu Fusca ( beetle ) e veja o quão forte ele é.... Sei de sua indignação e não tiro sua razão de reclamar... 

Um abraço, Fábio.


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

English please


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

nascarchips said:


> Thiago, se seu carro fosse feito conosco, eu já entraria de cara com o software de 104Oct que é o que uso em meu carro. Infelizmente como já expliquei a vc Rafael não testou com outro programa. Quero que quando vier a SP dê uma volta em meu Fusca ( beetle ) e veja o quão forte ele é.... Sei de sua indignação e não tiro sua razão de reclamar...
> 
> Um abraço, Fábio.


Seriously :what:
:banghead:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> Figured some people on this thread would be interested..
> 
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62399
> ...


Looking forward to the results. :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

nick0188 said:


> Seriously :what:
> :banghead:


google translate:

Thiago, if your car was done to us, I would come face to face with the software 104Oct which is what use in my car.
Unfortunately as I have explained to Rafael vc not tested with another program.
I want when it comes to SP stroll in my Beetle (beetle) and see how strong he is....
I know your anger and not take their right to complain about ...


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> google translate:
> 
> Thiago, if your car was done to us, I would come face to face with the software 104Oct which is what use in my car.
> Unfortunately as I have explained to Rafael vc not tested with another program.
> ...


As always, Google isn´t perfect, but it´s very close to the real thing.....

:thumbup:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Aweona busca que significa esta wea come pico


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

All your tunes are belong to us.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

MAXSPEED said:


> Aweona busca que significa esta wea come pico


Sorry....I couldn´t understand...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

dscline said:


> All your tunes are belong to us.


Haha :thumbup:


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

hahahaha, the translator was very close to it... Fabio said that if I had tuned my car with him and not with the dealer in my town he would have gone straight way to the 104 oct file which, according to him, does not present the misfire issue in his Blettle.
But the problem is that other people had the issue with all the files available... the solution only came with the low output. I don't believe that it would be the solution for my car.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Again REVO is claiming high numbers. Different mag from when I posted before.



















400HP/380ft-lb

Come on APR, crank it up.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Arin any updates??? We need some news man! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Gradysmith said:


> Again REVO is claiming high numbers. Different mag from when I posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe on racegas.... i hardly think a ko4 on pump fuel has the ability to do this


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

sovietsky19 said:


> Arin any updates??? We need some news man! :thumbup::beer:


i think we're doing good. Upgraded tt-rs software, tt-rs front mount, we've gotta be next


----------



## fea30boy (Jul 20, 2012)

Thiago Brandão said:


> hahahaha, the translator was very close to it... Fabio said that if I had tuned my car with him and not with the dealer in my town he would have gone straight way to the 104 oct file which, according to him, does not present the misfire issue in his Blettle.
> But the problem is that other people had the issue with all the files available... the solution only came with the low output. I don't believe that it would be the solution for my car.


Hi Thiago, I disagree to your statement. My car was one of the first that Fábio installed a k04 kit, of course I had misfires, we did a lot of research, me, Fábio, zucchini and the São Paulo dealer. After I went with 104 oct I had minimum issues and the problem was finally solved when we upgraded the intercooler. Had a clean ride with the v2 software, minimum timing retardation (about 2°), now I'm running a stage3 kit,but there are many k04's here running fine, if you have an opportunity come here to check this out.

Abs

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

fea30boy said:


> Hi Thiago, I disagree to your statement. My car was one of the first that Fábio installed a k04 kit, of course I had misfires, we did a lot of research, me, Fábio, zucchini and the São Paulo dealer. After I went with 104 oct I had minimum issues and the problem was finally solved when we upgraded the intercooler. Had a clean ride with the v2 software, minimum timing retardation (about 2°), now I'm running a stage3 kit,but there are many k04's here running fine, if you have an opportunity come here to check this out.
> 
> Abs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> maybe on racegas.... i hardly think a ko4 on pump fuel has the ability to do this


The article mentions filling up with "super unleaded". Super in Europe is 95 RON, which is 91 octane US. According to Wikipedia.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i think we're doing good. Upgraded tt-rs software, tt-rs front mount, we've gotta be next


I think your right :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

Branman said:


> I think your right :thumbup::thumbup:


Sounds like a waterfest release to me then


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Sounds like a waterfest release to me then


Waterfest release would be surprising honestly but would make sense. The only downside to that for apr is a flood of cars getting free updates at the show.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> Waterfest release would be surprising honestly but would make sense. The only downside to that for apr is a flood of cars getting free updates at the show.


or people pulling the trigger on buying new kits :beer: $$$$$

worth noting, ttrs intercooler officially released.


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

fea30boy said:


> Hi Thiago, I disagree to your statement. My car was one of the first that Fábio installed a k04 kit, of course I had misfires, we did a lot of research, me, Fábio, zucchini and the São Paulo dealer. After I went with 104 oct I had minimum issues and the problem was finally solved when we upgraded the intercooler. Had a clean ride with the v2 software, minimum timing retardation (about 2°), now I'm running a stage3 kit,but there are many k04's here running fine, if you have an opportunity come here to check this out.
> 
> Abs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Fernando,

I guess I will have to spend a couple of days in Sao Paulo to get this solved.
But honestly... it does sound weird to me. Looks like they just started trying, trying and "luckly" the 104 oct worked out. And it should not be the solution by any means, as this is the most agressive software designed to work with racing fuel (which is even more weird because we don't have racing fuel at the pumps here in Brazil...). If this one works fine, then the other tune for 93 should work even better, don't you agree?
APR never replied to the dealer or to me saying to try the 104 oct...


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wtf is this brazil crap? We want USA updates! Man I cannot wait for this. I plan on hitting the track next Wednesday, hopefully for the last time with V2 software!


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> Wtf is this brazil crap? We want USA updates! Man I cannot wait for this. I plan on hitting the track next Wednesday, hopefully for the last time with V2 software!


This Brazil crap results from an american crap, buddy... 
I'm not the only one who had thse problems, american guys had it as well. If I am correct, FLtrooper spent a loooong time trying to solve this.
Glad to see that most of the people here are not like you.:wave:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Trying to solve what? Updated valve springs? The thing that APR figured out after countless hours of testing. Even Uni has a reduced output tune for people with GLI's and the spring issue. Which they probably wouldn't have figured out without APR. You may not know you have it, but you do have this file. It was just posted over on golfmk6 a few hours ago. 

Who cares what has happened, we are all about an updated tune. Nothing else.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Thiago Brandão said:


> This Brazil crap results from an american crap, buddy...
> I'm not the only one who had thse problems, american guys had it as well. If I am correct, FLtrooper spent a loooong time trying to solve this.
> Glad to see that most of the people here are not like you.:wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> Wtf is this brazil crap? We want USA updates! Man I cannot wait for this. I plan on hitting the track next Wednesday, hopefully for the last time with V2 software!


Thanks God, it seems that you are the only one complaining......

:wave:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

For the joy of APR 2.1 today a took over my buddies 135 BMW stage 1. He used to rape me on a Mk5 K04 GLI by seven cars, Know I take him by 3+ cars.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

MAXSPEED said:


> For the joy of APR 2.1 today a took over my buddies 135 BMW stage 1. He used to rape me on a Mk5 K04 GLI by seven cars, Know I take him by 3+ cars.


:beer:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

MAXSPEED said:


> For the joy of APR 2.1 today a took over my buddies 135 BMW stage 1. He used to rape me on a Mk5 K04 GLI by seven cars, Know I take him by 3+ cars.


Yes....
:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Happy friday guys :wave:


----------



## fea30boy (Jul 20, 2012)

Thiago Brandão said:


> This Brazil crap results from an american crap, buddy...
> I'm not the only one who had thse problems, american guys had it as well. If I am correct, FLtrooper spent a loooong time trying to solve this.
> Glad to see that most of the people here are not like you.:wave:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

ARIINNNNN update us please! Whats going on, everyone at APR has been silent. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TTRS and Golf R were first. TSI K04 after that. It takes time to make it perfect. 

I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> TTRS and Golf R were first. TSI K04 after that. It takes time to make it perfect.
> 
> I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


So we are next, awesome! Thanks for the update! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> TTRS and Golf R were first. TSI K04 after that. It takes time to make it perfect.
> 
> I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


And in what order is it to get to the plain Stage 1 update? How many levels after the K04?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

fredf said:


> And in what order is it to get to the plain Stage 1 update? How many levels after the K04?


somewhere, earlier in this thread (i think), there was mention that stg1 wouldnt be touched, but the stg2 might be. dont quote me on that tho


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> TTRS and Golf R were first. TSI K04 after that. It takes time to make it perfect.
> 
> I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


Good News.....
:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> TTRS and Golf R were first. TSI K04 after that. It takes time to make it perfect.
> 
> I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


I just noticed your sig. B8 6MT S4!!! You slut!

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jspirate said:


> I just noticed your sig. B8 6MT S4!!! You slut!
> 
> Very nice :thumbup:


wedding gift from the wife


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62641


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62641


hmm...


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

weird, so they released an update for stage 1 already?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yep...so hopefully, k04 will be soon guys.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm interested in the results of this. This might actually push me to get a K04..


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

guess there is no updated software now according to that thread lol


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

System failure


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> somewhere, earlier in this thread (i think), there was mention that stg1 wouldnt be touched, but the stg2 might be. dont quote me on that tho


You're wrong. Arin specifically said it WOULD be updated. I'm just trying to find out in what order. Which file is next after the K04.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Surprised no one posted this up, wondering what happened to the revo car lol


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

It's an fsi car, makes a huge difference


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

ehancock said:


> It's an fsi car, makes a huge difference


Sorry I didn't specify I didn't mean on that list, I thought previous there was supposed to be a revo TSI ko4 to back up their crazy high hp claims


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> Sorry I didn't specify I didn't mean on that list, I thought previous there was supposed to be a revo TSI ko4 to back up their crazy and absolutely impossible hp claims


FTFY


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> FTFY


Edit, lol didn't reread the quoted part lol


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

nick0188 said:


> opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

jettaglx91 said:


> Surprised no one posted this up, wondering what happened to the revo car lol


That was a good day. Lots of fun and nice putting a face to the names.

BTW: My car is the one named Miguel. :laugh:


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

TheRealBino said:


> That was a good day. Lots of fun and nice putting a face to the names.
> 
> BTW: My car is the one named Miguel. :laugh:


Sorry I can't add attachments yet. But you can check out: 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1290721#post1290721

Sorry if this is not allowed but I have no other way.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

TheRealBino said:


> Sorry I can't add attachments yet. But you can check out:
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1290721#post1290721
> 
> Sorry if this is not allowed but I have no other way.


I gotcha..


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> I gotcha..


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Are these numbers with the beta file?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

its nice to see what my update will look like :beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Are these numbers with the beta file?


yes


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> yes


Nice. Can't wait. 

Oh, and in refence to that "surging" at start-up/idle issue ppl were talking about earlier...I had the same issue when I went k04 (


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Nice. Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, and in refence to that "surging" at start-up/idle issue ppl were talking about earlier...I had the same issue when I went k04 (


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Interesting:
> http://www.go-apr.ru/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_k04.html
> 
> Cough Cough....


Arent those the old HP/Tq numbers before they lowered them again?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Nice. Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, and in refence to that "surging" at start-up/idle issue ppl were talking about earlier...I had the same issue when I went k04 (


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Thiago Brandão said:


> I had the same problem with that "surging"... that is really annoying! Specially if you girlfriend starts to ask "is there something wrong with your car???"


With the beta file, I still experience the surging on a cold start. It only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Thiago Brandão said:


> I had the same problem with that "surging"... that is really annoying! Specially if you girlfriend starts to ask "is there something wrong with your car???"


LOL


----------



## TheRealBino (May 23, 2013)

I have no surging, bumpy idle, check enging lights nothing. The car runs real smooth. Even when my wife take the car out for stuff she has nothing bad to say about the car. She said it feels like when it was stock untill you hit the gas.  

Any other questions let me know and I will do the best to answer them.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

do. want. nAow.


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

My car drives like poop with the air on in hot humid weather, 90+ with 70+ humidity here in Michigan the last week. How does yours drive?


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> With the beta file, I still experience the surging on a cold start. It only lasts a few seconds.


With me is not only the surging at cold start... 

This thing happens when the engine is already at work temp: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t9wpe6N7x0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pywOL49gbQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0_u5pQJNuo

The reply from APR to me was: "check your sparks, coils and fuel pump."

But the thing is: with APR tune, surging. No APR tune, no surging.

The local dealer said that this is normal with the K04 files...


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

ehancock said:


> My car drives like poop with the air on in hot humid weather, 90+ with 70+ humidity here in Michigan the last week. How does yours drive?


Mine drives like poop as well under those conditions, but that's been the case with all of the turbo cars I've owned whether tuned or stock. Heat + turbo = poop


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

ahhh... now i know what you guys mean by surging. I'll take video of mine next time. I honestly dont get any of that. Ive been stg1, stg2 and ko4. Never seen that before.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ehancock said:


> My car drives like poop with the air on in hot humid weather, 90+ with 70+ humidity here in Michigan the last week. How does yours drive?





Cadubya said:


> Mine drives like poop as well under those conditions, but that's been the case with all of the turbo cars I've owned whether tuned or stock. Heat + turbo = poop


U guys need meth

Its not humid here in AZ but with temps well into the 100s my car still pulls nicely....and im on stock IC still


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> U guys need meth


I don't do drugs


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> ahhh... now i know what you guys mean by surging. I'll take video of mine next time. I honestly dont get any of that. Ive been stg1, stg2 and ko4. Never seen that before.


Yea I also have not seen any of these issues. I started with APR when i just bought the car with stage 1, then upgraded stage 2 now im at k04 and no surging either. So i dont really understand whats going on, but its not the tune in my opinion.

maybe some tuning places are tuning people with the wrong tunes? idk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

sovietsky19 said:


> Yea I also have not seen any of these issues. I started with APR when i just bought the car with stage 1, then upgraded stage 2 now im at k04 and no surging either. So i dont really understand whats going on, but its not the tune in my opinion.
> 
> maybe some tuning places are tuning people with the wrong tunes? idk


*shrugs* i went stg1 at 1800 miles, stg2 at 8000 and ko4 at 15k. Im at 30k now, only thing i did was add red coils when i did my ko4 and at 30k i swapped out the stock plugs for another set of stock plugs, nothing else :beer:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

The R8 coils(red) have solved this problem for me.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I have this too at cold start. But it is only at idle and I don't give a ****. Fix it or not, no difference.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:wave: opcorn:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

:wave: not looking good for a waterfest release.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> :wave: not looking good for a waterfest release.


 :'(


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> U guys need meth
> 
> Its not humid here in AZ but with temps well into the 100s my car still pulls nicely....and im on stock IC still


Humidity is moisture. Humid air is harder to compress than dry air. Meth works better in dry also.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6091606-tsi-K04-313whp-362ft-lbs

:banghead:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah..that is awesome.


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol dynoed over 40wtq higher than the new apr tune on the same dyno


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Humidity is moisture. Humid air is harder to compress than dry air. Meth works better in dry also.


Im not saying it works better in humidity or dry heat im saying when its hot whether in Florida or AZ meth will help suppress a good amount of heat soak....depending on how much ur spraying....but like i said in *100 temps my car doesnt feel sluggish


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Im not saying it works better in humidity or dry heat im saying when its hot whether in Florida or AZ meth will help suppress a good amount of heat soak....depending on how much ur spraying....but like i said in *100 temps my car doesnt feel sluggish


Yes indeed. But your setup will not work as well if you add humidity to your temps. Humidity is just as damning as the temp itself.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im not saying it works better in humidity or dry heat im saying when its hot whether in Florida or AZ meth will help suppress a good amount of heat soak....depending on how much ur spraying....but like i said in *100 temps my car doesnt feel sluggish


Az... What's the specs of your w/m setup?

:beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Az... What's the specs of your w/m setup?
> 
> :beer:


Devils own progressive kit with D05 nozzle into a BSH pipe....im running GIAC 100 octane race file on 91 octane and 50/50 w/m....spraying at 5psi and full at 10psi


----------



## ehancock (Dec 11, 2009)

Considering my wife and I are probably moving to Scottsdale, knowing I can run 91 piss + WMI on a 100oct tune brings me great joy.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

ehancock said:


> My car drives like poop with the air on in hot humid weather, 90+ with 70+ humidity here in Michigan the last week. How does yours drive?


Stage 2 car here, but this humid hot weather is making my car drive like complete **** as well.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ehancock said:


> Considering my wife and I are probably moving to Scottsdale, knowing I can run 91 piss + WMI on a 100oct tune brings me great joy.


Yea ive had it logged on VAGCOM on a 90* day and it was pulling no timing and no KR present....iats were great as well


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

hmmm... may have to look into this.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Its pretty cool stuff and works very well with many benefits to it....on a *80 day i put down 276whp 316wtq

Only possible draw back would be sourcing the methanol....im lucky and can get it locally at 5 gallons for $12 so its pretty inexpensive


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Need v3! Come on APR!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

H20i release now? :laugh::thumbup::heart:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

needed more power, found a way around it. ko4 for sale lol (no really.. im serious).


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> needed more power, found a way around it. ko4 for sale lol (no really.. im serious).


Please do 3+


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> needed more power, found a way around it. ko4 for sale lol (no really.. im serious).


Agh, why do you have to do this when I have no money? :banghead: It's easier to not be tempted when the seller isn't local


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Branman said:


> Please do 3+


:beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Slayer said:


> Agh, why do you have to do this when I have no money? :banghead: It's easier to not be tempted when the seller isn't local


wanna go for a ride?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> needed more power, found a way around it. ko4 for sale lol (no really.. im serious).


Just be cautious stage 3+ power is pretty much useless in most street scenarios, it will spin full throttle mostly through third. I'm a power junky but TSI ko4 would be more fun for a daily


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Just be cautious stage 3+ power is pretty much useless in most street scenarios, it will spin full throttle mostly through third. I'm a power junky but TSI ko4 would be more fun for a daily


Indeed!
:thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jettaglx91 said:


> Just be cautious stage 3+ power is pretty much useless in most street scenarios, it will spin full throttle mostly through third. I'm a power junky but TSI ko4 would be more fun for a daily


i drive alot in "mexico"... lol so im not worried about it. I know its alot of power but i also dont drive wot everywhere. On that note.. ko4 sold!!!!


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Waterfest bump


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Need this before I trade this pig in bump.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Going stg3+ or trading in on a S4/S5. Screw this waiting crap!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

dubturbo15 said:


> Going stg3+ or trading in on a S4/S5. Screw this waiting crap!


Just bought mine, cant wait. ko4 already has a good home so im not worried about it.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Just bought mine, cant wait. ko4 already has a good home so im not worried about it.


Nice!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

jettaglx91 said:


> Just be cautious stage 3+ power is pretty much useless in most street scenarios, it will spin full throttle mostly through third. I'm a power junky but TSI ko4 would be more fun for a daily


3+ is way more fun than the k04 ever was


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> 3+ is way more fun than the k04 ever was


450hp.. nbd. lol


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rumors of stg4 testing. Hmmmm?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HalvieCuw said:


> 3+ is way more fun than the k04 ever was


Is that what APR told you since they are the people that have had it for months??  

JK, I'm sure it fun. No dice for a DD though (a true DD). 

Where is this damn update?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it thanksgiving yet :laugh:


----------



## stevenchkim (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know if this was brought up before in this thread, but I hope they bring back the 4k neutral rev limiter in the new file. Kinda miss revving it and hearing the snap crackle pop from the exhaust.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

stevenchkim said:


> I don't know if this was brought up before in this thread, but I hope they bring back the 4k neutral rev limiter in the new file. Kinda miss revving it and hearing the snap crackle pop from the exhaust.


Just hold it on the 7k rev limiter. I do it all the time..


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

MAXSPEED said:


> Waterfest bump


Yea that didnt happen. Here's hoping for next year...


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

In for H20i release!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

in for... oh wait... bought 3+...nevermind


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> in for... oh wait... bought 3+...nevermind


Hope you have better luck with it than Steelcurtain...:laugh:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> in for... oh wait... bought 3+...nevermind


oh you bastard!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Hope you have better luck with it than Steelcurtain...:laugh:


still better than ko4.  lolol jk it's treated me well, but i couldnt pass it up :beer:


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> still better than ko4.  lolol jk it's treated me well, but i couldnt pass it up :beer:


Ha! I almost bought a used APR stage3 kit for my GTI, but I have decided to stick with k04 until I can get a used Golf R at a decent price and just go all out on it. I want AWD or RWD for that kind of power.

I do love my k04 GTI though.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Ha! I almost bought a used APR stage3 kit for my GTI, but I have decided to stick with k04 until I can get a used Golf R at a decent price and just go all out on it. I want AWD or RWD for that kind of power.
> 
> I do love my k04 GTI though.


Ya, .:R's are still fetching good money here in new england  and i have enough $$$ and personal labor invested that i know ill keep the gti for a while. Emailed Arin with a few questions and still waiting to hear back from him. Figure, post WF they're super busy, so im being patient.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Arin,

Any News about the V.3 version?

:laugh:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'll update everyone when I actually have something to share. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't think this is ever actually going to be released, besides the beta file.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> I don't think this is ever actually going to be released, besides the beta file.


APR comes out and states "hey we are working on improving this software, *theres no ETA* but check back here for updates"

Then after waiting a mere 2 months you are crying like a baby and make an accusation that said product will never be released? :screwy:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> APR comes out and states "hey we are working on improving this software, *theres no ETA* but check back here for updates"
> 
> Then after waiting a mere 2 months you are crying like a baby and make an accusation that said product will never be released? :screwy:


I agree. Its not Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> APR comes out and states "hey we are working on improving this software, *theres no ETA* but check back here for updates"
> 
> Then after waiting a mere 2 months you are crying like a baby and make an accusation that said product will never be released? :screwy:


We are creeping up on three months. And I'm not crying, I'm just stating a point. The way APR does OEM+ type things, maybe they won't release it due to the reliability factor.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> We are creeping up on three months. And I'm not crying, I'm just stating a point. The way APR does OEM+ type things, maybe they won't release it due to the reliability factor.


Unfortunately it seems that you are right.....
V.3 may not be reliable....

sad....


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

zucchini said:


> Unfortunately it seems that you are right.....
> V.3 may not be reliable....
> 
> sad....


well my beta file has been very reliable....


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

TSiUG said:


> well my beta file has been very reliable....


Good to know!
So, perhaps it´s just a matter of time.....

I really would like to see comments from our friend Arin.....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i would really like the beta file... ALL of my buddies have it damnit :banghead:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> i would really like the beta file... ALL of my buddies have it damnit :banghead:


hehehe


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HATE YOU !

also, keep your damn car. 


Arin, tell the new APR dealer in Tulsa to give me the beta file!



:wave:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Yeah, give the hugger the 2.2 love!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ that damnit


i know quite a few with it and i have a gli with the good springs from factory. would love to get the file to give some science back :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> i would really like the beta file... ALL of my buddies have it damnit :banghead:


Must be some lucky buddies!!


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

i want the beta file also. Didn't see anyone run it with meth yet.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> Arin, tell the new APR dealer in Tulsa to give me the beta file!


Which dealer? Didn't know there was a new one. Supposed to be a new one in Okc soon.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Which dealer? Didn't know there was a new one. Supposed to be a new one in Okc soon.


one in OKC would be awesome. 


the one in Tulsa is called SpeedSportz.

Also, PM'd you my number man. You know anyone local with Vag Com? my son decided to use mine as a jump rope and broke it. :facepalm:


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bump , any updates??? Arin?? :beer::thumbup:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> the one in Tulsa is called SpeedSportz.


Speedsportz is ****. Guy is only concerned with Porsche and other higher end brands. Not sure why he is an APR dealer. Doesn't have the capability to flash in-house and pretty much scoffs when you try to get any information. Called and left a message for him with his wife/secretary and it took two more calls over the next two weeks to get that he didn't have the hardware and could pull my ECU and send it off. 

Closest APR dealer is going to be in DFW but I use House of VW in Joplin, Mo. Well worth the small increase in miles to get there. 

Not sure who all is around that has VAG-Com but someone will likely have one at the meet on the 5th.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

well **** lol


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

I need some advice, trying to get some more whp and wtq of my K04. I already have 2.2 APR, is it worth trying out Unitronics file?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

stage3+... :beer:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

do a water meth install maxspeed.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

MAXSPEED said:


> I need some advice, trying to get some more whp and wtq of my K04. I already have 2.2 APR, is it worth trying out Unitronics file?


Switching tuners from any of the big names isn't likely to yield significant power gains. I'd say your best bet is w/m on the 100oct tune, or bigger turbo if 300WHP + isn't doing it for you.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

NS01GTI said:


> Switching tuners from any of the big names isn't likely to yield significant power gains. I'd say your best bet is w/m on the 100oct tune, or bigger turbo if 300WHP + isn't doing it for you.


this. 



also, beta file for tree hugger please bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63642


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63642


:thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think I've said this before, but I'm pretty sure this means we are next!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

And I think we have already thought that.....

:banghead:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Awfully quiet in here.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've heard it's months away from someone who talked to a key APR person, as in the one who has been posting in this thread.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

well, gonna go off myself in my garage now


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

tree_hugger said:


> well, gonna go david carradine myself in my garage now


 fixed


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> I've heard it's months away from someone who talked to a key APR person, as in the one who has been posting in this thread.


 3-5 months from June 24th is what I heard from little birdie, a recently plasti-dipped red stg 3+ robin. 



utekineir said:


> fixed


 Best FTFY ever.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

boy, that DIDNT NARROW IT DOWN 


:laugh:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

gabriel42 said:


> 3-5 months from June 24th is what I heard from little birdie, a recently plasti-dipped red stg 3+ robin.
> 
> 
> 
> Best FTFY ever.


 Well my friend was just told "months" last week.. He said they haven't really done anything with it yet.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully it's out dec/jan my favorite time for extra power on the snow and ice covered ohio roads! Hopefully I'm ready for stg3+ by then


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> Well my friend was just told "months" last week.. He said they haven't really done anything with it yet.


 Which lines up with what I was told. 3-5 months - 1.5 months = 1.5-3.5 months :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep telling y'all... The target is to have it out by Turkey Day.

I have that from absolutly no one. I've just got insane interwebs-APR interpretation skills eace:


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

I am so confused with the versions..... Bronson and Arin please give us a hint!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I was told the moon is made of green cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> I was told the moon is made of green cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


 :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

well, putting on water meth...2.2 100 octane file sure would be nice


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

tree_hugger said:


> well, putting on water meth...2.2 100 octane file sure would be nice


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i wish i could make that my avatar on here


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> well, putting on water meth...2.2 100 octane file sure would be nice


 Going to be sweet... I will be copying this!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ 



want to go cruise one day Gabriel ?


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> want to go cruise one day Gabriel ?


 For sure! It'll have to be next week though.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

fine by me. i will text you 


been busy with work lately. took a good video today, i will text you it now


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

APR..... 

No news about?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

For those not on mk6....


2.2beta running 100octane mode







OP's build

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50082

and OP running a ZL1 :laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> For those not on mk6....
> 
> 
> 2.2beta running 100octane mode
> ...


cant wait to see #'s on this.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

OP said he hit 339.1whp on 2.2 beta tune without W/M

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50082


^ some of his other dynos


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

whoa!!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yep, pretty damn serious build.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I don´t think it will be released due to reliability, once APR is always very concerned about...

:wave:


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

zucchini said:


> I don´t think it will be released due to reliability, once APR is always very concerned about...
> 
> :wave:


Unitronic?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

20tsi said:


> Unitronic?


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

zucchini said:


>


I just read giac is coming out with there extreme file. It looks amazing. APR? Is someone gonna respond from apr? Arin?


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

20tsi said:


> I just read giac is coming out with there extreme file. It looks amazing. APR? Is someone gonna respond from apr? Arin?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6006355-GIAC-Extreme-K04-file-testing


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone heard when the 3.0 version will become available ?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

20tsi said:


> I just read giac is coming out with there extreme file. It looks amazing. APR? Is someone gonna respond from apr? Arin?


:banghead:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)




----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


>


:middlefinger: :laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

20tsi said:


> I just read giac is coming out with there extreme file. It looks amazing. APR? Is someone gonna respond from apr? Arin?


Its called 100 octane mode


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

Chances are that apr will stay silent until the program is finished. It sucks that they are taking so long but I also believe they are waiting and watching to let the other tuners show their hand and then apr will top it with a couple "nicer" features. Here is hoping that it will be released before Christmas. Although I am tempted every day to switch to uni


----------



## fredf (Apr 14, 2010)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Chances are that apr will stay silent until the program is finished. It sucks that they are taking so long but I also believe they are waiting and watching to let the other tuners show their hand and then apr will top it with a couple "nicer" features. Here is hoping that it will be released before Christmas. Although I am tempted every day to switch to uni


That is so wrong. APR is under a lot of pressure (in house I'm sure...so that they can get to market and make some money) to get their software out.

But, like the iPhone vapor ware, it's taking them longer than anticipated.

I can guarantee they aren't sitting in the their offices saying 'hey, let's see what Giac or Uni or Revo are doing and we'll scoop them!'.

They are just running behind schedule.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Also it's probably due to the fact that they're focusing on releasing *NEW* products to attract *NEW* sales and customers.

An update to a tune that would net them no more sales than normal isn't as important as a TT-RS intercooler or a new turbo kit for the RS or Golf R... think of it from a business standpoint. They're going to focus more on new products rather than a free revision to a tune that's been out for a while...


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> An update to a tune that would net them no more sales than normal isn't as important as a TT-RS intercooler or a new turbo kit for the RS or Golf R... think of it from a business standpoint. They're going to focus more on new products rather than a free revision to a tune that's been out for a while...


Not necessarily True. This updated software can also provide an incentive for new customers to choose APR software or a APR ko4 kit over a competitors offering.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

It sure have been quite awhile since APR said anything in this post. They may not have alot to share, but they could at least drop a little info, like: testing is still on going, its going well, its not going well, we are seeing issues, we are not seeing issues so far, we intend to offer more software features with upgrade, we dont plan to offer any new features, our target is 10% more HP/TQ, etc.


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Its called 100 octane mode


I'd rather not mess with watermeth or spend a ton of money at the pump to fill up with 100 octane gas. Not everyone has that luxury.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

MK6GTI said:


> Also it's probably due to the fact that they're focusing on releasing *NEW* products to attract *NEW* sales and customers.
> 
> An update to a tune that would net them no more sales than normal isn't as important as a TT-RS intercooler or a new turbo kit for the RS or Golf R... think of it from a business standpoint. They're going to focus more on new products rather than a free revision to a tune that's been out for a while...


Besides this, I think they are now working hard on Race Products.....it seems more profitable....

Business is business.....


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> Also it's probably due to the fact that they're focusing on releasing *NEW* products to attract *NEW* sales and customers.
> 
> An update to a tune that would net them no more sales than normal isn't as important as a TT-RS intercooler or a new turbo kit for the RS or Golf R... think of it from a business standpoint. They're going to focus more on new products rather than a free revision to a tune that's been out for a while...


Although this is true, at this point I'd be more than willing to pay for it if it made my car run correctly. Would be an even bigger benefit if it made some more power. 



hockeystar17mnj said:


> Not necessarily True. This updated software can also provide an incentive for new customers to choose APR software or a APR ko4 kit over a competitors offering.


This. It seems people are dropping like flys to go to Uni.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

I think they just want to get it right. It's common knowledge that other tunes have improved upon the k04 output significantly over APR's first offering. 

Apr has released a bunch of new upgrades and products lately across many platforms, while other tuners have done jack squat in comparison. It's coming, and I think it will be good.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I think they just want to get it right. It's common knowledge that other tunes have improved upon the k04 output significantly over APR's first offering.
> 
> Apr has released a bunch of new upgrades and products lately across many platforms, while other tuners have done jack squat in comparison. It's coming, and I think it will be good.


I hope you are right.....


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I think they just want to get it right. It's common knowledge that other tunes have improved upon the k04 output significantly over APR's first offering.
> 
> Apr has released a bunch of new upgrades and products lately across many platforms, while other tuners have done jack squat in comparison. It's coming, and I think it will be good.


:thumbup:

Everyone will be impressed! 

For some reason my RPM fluctuation has disappeared... 

:beer:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

FLtrooper said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone will be impressed!
> 
> ...


So you got the beta also? I feel like it's only myself and tree hugger that haven't gotten it yet. :banghead:

I really want to make some track passes with the beta and my slicks before the season is over. I will literally go to the track the week I get it and post times!! I could be the ultimate "tester" APR!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah man, we are the only ones lol



i was very close but it didnt pan out. just frustrated at this point. i have seen what it can do and felt what it can do, it is such a solid upgrade. just cant wait to have it. i will be doing a water meth install in the next couple of days and would love to dial it in with the new tune. 


not jumping ship to another tune. will wait this one out i guess


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

but again


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> but again
> 
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> ...












Starting to understand how fun multiple year waits are?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Hpfp?


Amiright?


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> yeah man, we are the only ones lol


Not the *only* ones. I did get this though.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

sorry gabriel, forgot to include you too buddy





i say we line up outside APR HQ and start picketing


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> sorry gabriel, forgot to include you too buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a long drive but I'm in. I'm sure Kevin will be down too. His was just installed on Thursday and he couldn't get the new tune either.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> Hpfp?
> 
> 
> Amiright?


correct. that and gtx3071


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> That's a long drive but I'm in. I'm sure Kevin will be down too. His was just installed on Thursday and he couldn't get the new tune either.


Plan it for the date of the BBQ.. Would be cool to have a Gli meet! First round is on me!$$!


:beer:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:wave: :beer:










Ko4 boxed up and onto its new home. New kit installed. :thumbup:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

tree_hugger said:


> sorry gabriel, forgot to include you too buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill join!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :wave: :beer:
> Ko4 boxed up and onto its new home. New kit installed. :thumbup:


Impressions? Compare it to your previous k04 setup...???

Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

FLtrooper said:


> Impressions? Compare it to your previous k04 setup...???
> 
> Looks great. :thumbup:


Thks!! Lots of tight spaces and extra steps compared to a ko4 swap. Havent really had a chance to crack on it yet. Had myself and two other ppl in the car and didnt notice it at all lol ko4 is still a good bang/buck setup and with v3.0 it'll be awesome! Let me get some miles on this one and ill report back.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :wave: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 3+ ? Nice.
I like the hand written "south bend clutch" on the intake.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Stage 3+ ? Nice.
> I like the hand written "south bend clutch" on the intake.


That's actually the SBC sticker they give with their clutches. :thumbup:

And where is our tune?? opcorn:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

nick0188 said:


> That's actually the SBC sticker they give with their clutches. :thumbup:
> 
> And where is our tune?? opcorn:


correct!!! i just cut it down to fit. 

and yes, 3+. :wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Yeah hugger! This thread is a Epic Fail


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

2.2 Thanksgiving 2013!


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

jspirate said:


> 2.2 Thanksgiving 2013!


How do you know it will be out by Thanksgiving?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

20tsi said:


> How do you know it will be out by Thanksgiving?


I don't. Just guessing wildly.


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, so I have had enough of the funny GIF's, pretty pictures, the "my friend blew someone at APR better than I did so he got the beta file and I didn't" posts...and the sticker info. Enough!!!

So I figured, let's try a different approach....

WHEN THE **** IS THIS ****ING UPDATE COMING OUT, ARIN? WHEN???

Arin says on post #4 "Stick to VWVortex for updates, you'll only get the information here"

Well I have been stuck here...FOR ****ING MONTHS!!!! WHAT THE **** IS GOING ON???

I'm sorry. Just lost it there for a second. Hope you're having a nice holiday.

Thank you.

:banghead::laugh::banghead::laugh::banghead::laugh::banghead::laugh::banghead::laugh::banghead::laugh:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

"Gone with the wind"........


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

jspirate said:


> I don't. Just guessing wildly.


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

jmnj said:


> Ok, so I have had enough of the funny GIF's, pretty pictures, the "my friend blew someone at APR better than I did so he got the beta file and I didn't" posts...and the sticker info. Enough!!!
> 
> So I figured, let's try a different approach....
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get upset about this there's always uni and giac. I know giac and awe are in the works for a awesome tune for the k04.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

Well APR is going to be loosing me as a customer soon enough, basically ignored my requests for the beta and shut me out multiple times with requests for the beta to do reviews next to HYDE16's uni tuned k04.

I cant knock APR for their great product line, but I am not pleased with the teasing and then going dark for months upon months. As you can see, APR hasnt responded in this thread in a long time, and requests for updates has fallen upon deaf ears. APR had a **** fit when a bunch of people jumped ship to uni, then released this teaser, and then went dark. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I wasnt picked for a beta test
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa










its a f%*#ing teaser post, WAIT FOR IT


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Well APR is going to be loosing me as a customer soon enough, basically ignored my requests for the beta and shut me out multiple times with requests for the beta to do reviews next to HYDE16's uni tuned k04.
> 
> I cant knock APR for their great product line, but I am not pleased with the teasing and then going dark for months upon months. As you can see, APR hasnt responded in this thread in a long time, and requests for updates has fallen upon deaf ears. APR had a **** fit when a bunch of people jumped ship to uni, then released this teaser, and then went dark. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!!


Yep, more and more people have been switching around here. Don't know why they would want to loose these customers. And I hear more and more people recommending competitors products over APR. Don't really understand this. There are a ton of K04 cars out there.



ViRtUaLheretic said:


> its a f%*#ing teaser post, WAIT FOR IT


Oh, so now it's a teaser post, huh?

AND WE HAVE BEEN WAITING. AND ****ING WAITING, AND ****ING WAITING, AND ****ING WAITING...HOW MUCH ****ING LONGER DO WE HAVE TO WAIT?:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

All of the other tuners have come out with updated software.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

have you forgotten that this is not the first time APR has revised their software?

If you are too impatient to wait a few months, thats your own stsupid fault
I hope you enjoy spending hundreds of dollars switching tunes to get an extra 5-10hp when you could have just waited.

This thread is based on somebody quoting a post from Arin in another thread in which he hints that an update will be coming "in the next few months". No ETA was explicitly stated, and he did that for a reason, so whiny b!tches like yourself wouldnt cry yourself to sleep demanding a product that isnt completed yet.

i haz 0 sympathy


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

What does a few months mean to you?

3, 4, 5 months?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Whining and arguing wont force APR to make the tune any faster or pick you for a beta tester.

*wait for the release like everyone else*

If you are super impatient and grow money trees in your backyard then switch tunes and bash APR for not supplying you with the new super de duper tune. :facepalm:

If you cant do either, then trade your car in for a Honduh


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

jmnj said:


> What does a few months mean to you?
> 
> 3, 4, 5 months?


It usually means a few years to me.


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not whining and I'm not arguing. It's just that everyone was being so nice so, I thought I would try a different approach to trying to get some info.

Did I ever say that I was switching? I don't want to switch.

Thank you for telling me how to spend my money.

Who did you blow over there? Did they like it?

This "arguing" is just as useless as this whole ****ing thread. It shouldn't even have been started and Arin probably shouldn't have posted in it.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

At this point a simple status update would be appreciated. something simple like "yea the project is still alive, no due date yet, but progress is being made". That is not hard to post considering that APR is on these forums for at least 8 hours a day in one form or another. While I understand that APR is growing into a larger company at this time, I dont think its too much effort to make a post to keep the interest alive. Im not the only one who is a bit frustrated. Also, this program isnt for the extra 5-10hp. at this point i could care less about that. Im more concerned with the oscillating boost under part throttle, misfires at idle and overall performance "issues" while driving normally. Hell even a fix for the throttle lag when shifting from first to second while at WOT. These problems are my main concern. 90% of the time I am happy with the ko4 software, however I feel its about time we get that last 10% we were promised


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> At this point a simple status update would be appreciated. something simple like "yea the project is still alive, no due date yet, but progress is being made". That is not hard to post considering that APR is on these forums for at least 8 hours a day in one form or another. While I understand that APR is growing into a larger company at this time, I dont think its too much effort to make a post to keep the interest alive. Im not the only one who is a bit frustrated. Also, this program isnt for the extra 5-10hp. at this point i could care less about that. Im more concerned with the oscillating boost under part throttle, misfires at idle and overall performance "issues" while driving normally. Hell even a fix for the throttle lag when shifting from first to second while at WOT. These problems are my main concern. 90% of the time I am happy with the ko4 software, however I feel its about time we get that last 10% we were promised


Exactly! Those are the main reasons we need an update. All of the Uni and GIAC K04 cars seem to run right. APR's K04 cars...not so much.

There must be a lot of K04 cars out there. Got to be more K04 cars out there than stage3 or 3+. Why would you want to slowly lose those customers? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

so if APR came in here and said its on track it will be a few more months, then everybody would be back to whining after waiting for 2 or 3 days.

I would do exactly as APR did and keep my mouth shut.
Chances are they are probably due for a H2Oi release, APR Spring sale, or Xmas.
They typically have their big releases around major shows/sales events to make big press and get the panties wet.

Swinging from nuts, posting expletives, and rants will not move the release date.


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, that would be nice. Not too many posts on this thread in the last month or so. So, I highly doubt that everybody would be back to whining. Everyone is sick and tired of checking this thread.

But they didn't keep there mouth shut. They posted on here a few times and again, read post #4.
H2Oi would be fine. APR spring sale...you're kidding right? That would not be good. Xmas...would be nice if someone said that..."Hey guys we are looking at a holiday release"...we are not looking for an exact release date.

Are you even a APR K04 customer? Your sig says Stage 2. If not, why are you here? STFU and GTFO. No one wants to hear excuses anymore.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

jmnj said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. Not too many posts on this thread in the last month or so. So, I highly doubt that everybody would be back to whining. Everyone is sick and tired of checking this thread.
> 
> But they didn't keep there mouth shut. They posted on here a few times and again, read post #4.
> H2Oi would be fine. APR spring sale...you're kidding right? That would not be good. Xmas...would be nice if someone said that..."Hey guys we are looking at a holiday release"...we are not looking for an exact release date.
> ...


Im here to poke fun at you guys

umadbro?

enjoi your whining


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

jmnj said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. Not too many posts on this thread in the last month or so. So, I highly doubt that everybody would be back to whining. Everyone is sick and tired of checking this thread.
> 
> But they didn't keep there mouth shut. They posted on here a few times and again, read post #4.
> H2Oi would be fine. APR spring sale...you're kidding right? That would not be good. Xmas...would be nice if someone said that..."Hey guys we are looking at a holiday release"...we are not looking for an exact release date.
> ...


just stop. do you understand software development? do you realize what the implications would be if the new version went out without the upmost of testing? apr is doing nothing wrong here other than MAYBE letting the cat out of the bag too early causing everyone to get excited way too early. let them do what they do and when the software is done to their standards, it'll be released.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## 20tsi (Aug 19, 2013)

papaskot said:


> just stop. Do you understand software development? Do you realize what the implications would be if the new version went out without the upmost of testing? Apr is doing nothing wrong here other than maybe letting the cat out of the bag too early causing everyone to get excited way too early. Let them do what they do and when the software is done to their standards, it'll be released.


agreed!!


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

papaskot said:


> just stop. do you understand software development? do you realize what the implications would be if the new version went out without the upmost of testing? apr is doing nothing wrong here other than MAYBE letting the cat out of the bag too early causing everyone to get excited way too early. let them do what they do and when the software is done to their standards, it'll be released.


Yes, I understand software development and I understand testing is very important.

You guys are missing the point. Communicating with customers is the problem here.

See this thread...

http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57165

That is a teaser thread. Notice how the vendor keeps potential customers up to date? Especially the last post where the vendor says it is still on track. If it wasn't on track, the vendor should say it isn't.

Is that so hard? Isn't that a nice way to do business with existing and potential customers?

This is not a teaser thread. This thread was started by a customer and then APR posted in it and said...you can get all the updated info here.


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh well...no response.

Anyway, let's get back to the regular scheduled programming on this thread.

Let's do 25 more pages of this.

Here you go...I will start...


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

:wave: Hi APR!


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

"Bump for more info" :thumbup:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

:banghead::laugh:


----------



## jmnj (Feb 22, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> At this point a simple status update would be appreciated.


K. Not working on it right now. Probably will in the future. Not sure when yet.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> K. Not working on it right now. Probably will in the future. Not sure when yet.


Not quite what I wanted to hear, but I can respect the fact you guys responded. Thank you Arin, here's hoping you guys get it back on track asap


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

So it took 4 months just to say we're not working on it? Nice.

Maybe "not working on it right now" is code for, it's not going well, and we're starting over, or we're cutting the program altogether.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Gradysmith said:


> So it took 4 months just to say we're not working on it? Nice.
> 
> Maybe "not working on it right now" is code for, it's not going well, and we're starting over, or we're cutting the program altogether.


I suspect its a politically correct way to say "shut your pie holes" to all the whiners in this thread. They finally got the update the were bitching about it. Now there is no need to ask any more questions.

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Johnnyblaze82 (Jun 16, 2012)

Slowly depression is setting in


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanksgiving................................2015


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

problem solved


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> So it took 4 months just to say we're not working on it? Nice.
> 
> Maybe "not working on it right now" is code for, it's not going well, and we're starting over, or we're cutting the program altogether.


No, it's not code for anything other than, we are not working on it. We haven't at all. I said once we start working on it, I'll share details. We are not working on it right now.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

For a thread solely dedicated to a APR product, and almost 900 posts with eager people, all you can spend is 10 seconds in 4 months with a lame 10 word response?
You sure don't post like you used to.
At least you could say is we are no closer to a release than we were in May.


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> all you can spend is 10 seconds in 4 months with a lame 10 word response? You sure don't post like you used to.


And you can only get that here at VWvortex!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kinda f$cked up they are not, or even to say anything in the beginning like they were especially when ppl are claiming they have beta files.

I'm going to the UNI tent to check on any DSG updates because I know they have some and while I'm there (at H20) I will be sure to check if they have there program switching down yet because at this point its the only reason I'm still with APR software....because I'm running no cat in MD on a Cali emissions car. That is one thing for sure I will give apr credit for but the tune could use an update with an actual priority level especially after all the issues ppl had. Mine isn't screwing up anymore but boost deliver could still be more linear and smoother. One of the issues is that on the current tune....boost is just jacked up and they let the hardware even everything out and stabilize it so to speak....so the waste gate is working its ass off...I can hear it in mine all the time. I like the extra power but still the quality over quanity that they normally preach just isn't there. My car wasn't really even diveable for an entire month after I went K04. Whatever....I'm not going to get into a debate but I knew all the inside info when all that **** went down back in feb and march and I'm not just talking out of my ass. Updates are part of customer service and the company wanting to better itself and its product and serve its customers. It shouldn't take so long to update whats already there unless its just not a priority which just isn't right. If you disagree.....I really don't care.....and if you disagree....tell it to other tuners who are constantly putting up new tweaks for there customers to grab from there network....not just Euro scene.
pc. and happy weekend.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The thread that keeps on giving... opcorn:


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> K. Not working on it right now. Probably will in the future. Not sure when yet.



I have no qualms with the update being no further along than it was when this thread was started. I think we can all understand priorities. 

I do however have an issue with the dismissive response to a passionate thread dedicated to your companies products. People love APR products, and when you respond like that you're doing nothing but tearing down what APR spent so long building; a fan base.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup that Arin chap can come off like a condescending little prick ("LP") at times . . . .

In his defense, LP (he and I have running thing going were we both refer to him as LP ) is just so busy rolling out many new and extraordinary products for APR that that he simply cannot be bothered to respond to queries in threads he started or use to enthusiatically and actively participate in concerning world class APR products that you have already purchased. He is busy courting folks that have not yet opened up their wallets.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

erball said:


> I have no qualms with the update being no further along than it was when this thread was started. I think we can all understand priorities.
> 
> I do however have an issue with the dismissive response to a passionate thread dedicated to your companies products. People love APR products, and when you respond like that you're doing nothing but tearing down what APR spent so long building; a fan base.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NCedillos (Apr 18, 2010)

Time to jump on the Uni band wagon! Told myself I wouldn't wait more than 6 months.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Orders manual boost controller..


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Coolrunning39 (Jan 9, 2013)

Such is life my friends


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

crybabies


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

13ttaz said:


> Yup that Arin chap can come off like a condescending little prick ("LP") at times . . . .
> 
> In his defense, LP (he and I have running thing going were we both refer to him as LP ) is just so busy rolling out many new and extraordinary products for APR that that he simply cannot be bothered to respond to queries in threads he started or use to enthusiatically and actively participate in concerning world class APR products that you have already purchased. He is busy courting folks that have not yet opened up their wallets.


I'm not sure why so many people are so quick to defend APR and call people crybabies for wanting some legit customer/public relations attention (this dude is one of the biggest freaking trolls on this forum, btw) but this IS a form of courting people who haven't opened their wallets. Does APR not understand that, even though this thread is geared towards existing customers prospective costumers who are wise enough to research products before they buy them (which i would assume APR is hoping to get since there is certainly a premium for their product that is to represent a comparable or better value via a superior product) would be monitoring these things to determine which direction to go in? I don't have a K04 kit and have been watching this and other related threads closely because I'm very interested in the upgrade. I don't want to go full out BT since i have another BT car, i just want a moderate power bump in a turnkey package that i don't have to mess with. APR is not winning these new customers through handling threads like they have here. Making excuses for a company you love and support is only going to help your own viewpoint and reassure yourself in who you chose to support, it's not going to win anyone over. To me, they read as excuses. Guess what, its the business world, HOW YOU DEAL WITH these issues is what makes the real difference in the end, not "you don't know whats going on behind closed doors" excuses. Customers don't care. You just perfectly illustrated what causes great products to go the way of the dodo more often than not, poor business and product management, NOT poor product design. The idea that they are too busy to deal with these types of things because they have others on their plate is a perfect example of a company overextending themselves to grow, aka growing too quickly to manage their business effectively. Defend all you want, but it makes no sense and in the end will make no difference.

For the record, i have APR, i've used APR on many cars and recommended them to others. They make a high quality product most of the time, but i've had more problems than i thought i would have had with their customer support. It's just hot and cold. Sometimes, it's fantastic, others its literally non-existent. If I can't expect it to be there consistently, i don't care about those times it was excellent, it really doesn't mean anything unless its consistent.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

snubbs64 said:


> I'm not sure why so many people are so quick to defend APR and call people crybabies for wanting some legit customer/public relations attention (this dude is one of the biggest freaking trolls on this forum, btw) but this IS a form of courting people who haven't opened their wallets. Does APR not understand that, even though this thread is geared towards existing customers prospective costumers who are wise enough to research products before they buy them (which i would assume APR is hoping to get since there is certainly a premium for their product that is to represent a comparable or better value via a superior product) would be monitoring these things to determine which direction to go in? I don't have a K04 kit and have been watching this and other related threads closely because I'm very interested in the upgrade. I don't want to go full out BT since i have another BT car, i just want a moderate power bump in a turnkey package that i don't have to mess with. APR is not winning these new customers through handling threads like they have here. Making excuses for a company you love and support is only going to help your own viewpoint and reassure yourself in who you chose to support, it's not going to win anyone over. To me, they read as excuses. Guess what, its the business world, HOW YOU DEAL WITH these issues is what makes the real difference in the end, not "you don't know whats going on behind closed doors" excuses. Customers don't care. You just perfectly illustrated what causes great products to go the way of the dodo more often than not, poor business and product management, NOT poor product design. The idea that they are too busy to deal with these types of things because they have others on their plate is a perfect example of a company overextending themselves to grow, aka growing too quickly to manage their business effectively. Defend all you want, but it makes no sense and in the end will make no difference.
> 
> For the record, i have APR, i've used APR on many cars and recommended them to others. They make a high quality product most of the time, but i've had more problems than i thought i would have had with their customer support. It's just hot and cold. Sometimes, it's fantastic, others its literally non-existent. If I can't expect it to be there consistently, i don't care about those times it was excellent, it really doesn't mean anything unless its consistent.


Give that man a cigar. You hit the nail on the head. I just feel like the attitude toward this update has been more or less "we will get to it when we feel like it" which isn't a good mentality to have


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


>


:laugh::wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:heart:



i think you and i should form a club sir.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you and i should form a club sir.


lol, I was going to edit my post and say we should be waiting buddies


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Club formed


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> Club formed


The first rule about the club is that you don't talk about the club. :facepalm::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

K04 V4 Ordered... Time to break ****.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> lol, I was going to edit my post and say we should be waiting buddies


did someone say tsi hpfp?? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> did someone say tsi hpfp?? lol


We can do one for the Euro cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

snubbs64 said:


> APR is not winning these new customers through handling threads like they have here.


Snubbs,

I did not start this thread, but I did keep people updated in the beginning. I posted this months back.



[email protected] said:


> I've asked for updates to the entire catalog, but that will take more time. ***Read Don't hold me to that right now!*** [...] We'll see. It's all part of our new push for updating our existing customers. Just need the time to do it all and to do it correctly.


The question was asked "When":



[email protected] said:


> I can't say for sure yet. We'll be addressing several things and that will take a bit of time with how crazy the schedule is right now. It's show season! When we're close, I'll start dropping dyno graphs.


Rough Time Line was asked:



[email protected] said:


> I've asked for this project to be completed third, after two other updates on other platforms.


Those other two updates were related to the TTRS and Golf R platforms. 

That's all I can really say right now. We worked on stuff a while back. I had a few beta testers and they seemed happy. We'll need more time on it, and that will happen after some other projects. When we get close to a release, I'll be able to begin posting good results for everyone. As is at the moment, I don't have an ETA. I've stated this a couple times. When I do, I'll share. This is just reality.


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

^Well said Arin...you guys just take your time and I'm sure when the k04 update is ready it'll be a blast and rock solid as always.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We can do one for the Euro cars...


 :beer: werent you guys testing a tsi hpfp in Austrailia?? i thought Harding was running one on the mk6.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> did someone say tsi hpfp?? lol


Pretty much in the acceptance stage at this point.

Maybe time to switch to gtx3071 replies fulltime


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> Pretty much in the acceptance stage at this point.
> 
> Maybe time to switch to gtx3071 replies fulltime


i say we need shirts for our club now


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

In for the club


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i added 100whp to the gli 

(thank you so much gabriel)


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> (thank you so much gabriel)


:thumbup: No problem. Although, I do hate you for bumping this thread again. Thought there may have been news... but nope :facepalm:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I got the V3 software!!!! Errr, I mean, I installed a MBC :laugh:
Sorry for the crap video, but it's all I have at the moment..





Runs awesome, logs to follow. Will start a new thread as to not screw this one up, if that hasn't already happened..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

happy now, guys?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ounce-Free-Updates-to-our-Golf-R-ECU-Upgrades!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> happy now, guys?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ounce-Free-Updates-to-our-Golf-R-ECU-Upgrades!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> happy now, guys?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ounce-Free-Updates-to-our-Golf-R-ECU-Upgrades!


Not really. This is the FSI, we are in the TSI forum.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Gradysmith said:


> Not really. This is the FSI, we are in the TSI forum.


what is a tsi?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> what is a tsi?


What you linked to was for golf R, FSI engine, we are in the TSI engine forum. Slightly different engine, software is not the same.


----------



## veedubbluv (Apr 21, 2012)

Seriously...










Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Gradysmith said:


> What you linked to was for golf R, FSI engine, we are in the TSI engine forum. Slightly different engine, software is not the same.


I think the point is that APR has been busy on a k04 software upgrade., but for the golf R instead. Looks damn good too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Or like Arin said...TTRS and GOLF R platforms, then k04 is next. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Coolrunning39 (Jan 9, 2013)

nick0188 said:


> I got the V3 software!!!! Errr, I mean, I installed a MBC :laugh:
> Sorry for the crap video, but it's all I have at the moment..
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you have version 3?? I spike 27 and hold 22psi all day with mine already without a MBC??


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Coolrunning39 said:


> Wait you have version 3?? I spike 27 and hold 22psi all day with mine already without a MBC??


No it was a joke, I just installed a MBC. I'm running V2.1 (or 2.2, same difference). Where are you from? I think some of the other countries already got the file or at least seem to run higher boost. You won't find a single person that is not on the beta file or in another country running 27psi. Ever. The MBC is just a quick fix to sqeak a little more power out while waiting on V3, and won't be permanant after the update.

FWIW I occasionally saw 25psi when loaded up in 6th in the cold on V2. 99% of the time it was never over 22psi.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

tree_hugger said:


> i added 100whp to the gli
> 
> (thank you so much gabriel)


LOLOL!!!!

I want an angry Panda Sticker!!!! WTF!!!


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

mgleeson said:


> I want an angry Panda Sticker!!!! WTF!!!


Send me your email and I will send you the Adobe Illustrator file. Local vinyl company quoted me $5/sticker but wound up throwing in a few for free when I ordered some other stuff.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

gabriel42 said:


> Send me your email and I will send you the Adobe Illustrator file. Local vinyl company quoted me $5/sticker but wound up throwing in a few for free when I ordered some other stuff.


[email protected]

Thanks brother!!! I feel sooo special right now!!


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Send me your email and I will send you the Adobe Illustrator file. Local vinyl company quoted me $5/sticker but wound up throwing in a few for free when I ordered some other stuff.


Can I get that file too? [email protected]


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

gabriel42 said:


> Send me your email and I will send you the Adobe Illustrator file. Local vinyl company quoted me $5/sticker but wound up throwing in a few for free when I ordered some other stuff.


stg3+ screams for this :beer: 

[email protected]


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

gabriel42 said:


> Send me your email and I will send you the Adobe Illustrator file. Local vinyl company quoted me $5/sticker but wound up throwing in a few for free when I ordered some other stuff.


That the illustrator file I posted on golf mk6? If so, looks like the link is broken but anyone can grab a copy here.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

pengee said:


> That the illustrator file I posted on golf mk6? If so, looks like the link is broken but anyone can grab a copy here.


Yep, guess that is why my graphics designer friend looked at me like I was crazy when I showed him the sticker. Thought he did it for me.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

eace:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

can't wait to hear more...opcorn:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I think I'm going to get a United Motorsport's tune!


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Holy ****! Is this update really not released yet!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

haven't checked this thread in almost 3 weeks....


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> haven't checked this thread in almost 3 weeks....


Do not waste your time.....
:wave:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like the first to buy software are the last to get the upgrade in the US anyway. Patiently waiting.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Glutton for punishment bump!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Still no news?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Still no news?


APR finished the Golf R (k04) tunes for all stages in mid September. They might be working on k04 calibrations for other models now. Purely a guess on my part.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6136238-APR’s-Pleased-to-Announce-Free-Updates-to-our-Golf-R-ECU-Upgrades!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Who cares at this point. Its been so long that's it's not even worth thinking about anymore. Buy a $20 MBC and be happy :thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Not reliable.....mission aborted....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, installed DV+ this morning. Boost just sticks. It will hold me over until new tune comes out 

:thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> Well, installed DV+ this morning. Boost just sticks. It will hold me over until new tune comes out
> 
> :thumbup:


DV+? What is this?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

zucchini said:


> DV+? What is this?


http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64863


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

can we get a monthly update? 


:wave:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64863


Thanks for the link....
It seems to be really good....

Did you get the boost improvement as advertised?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yes, absolutely. once the car ran for about 45 miles, i noticed a great increase in throttle response and now i hold 19.2 till redline. it is awesome and well worth the 130 bucks 

logs will be up soon and i will pm you the link.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> yes, absolutely. once the car ran for about 45 miles, i noticed a great increase in throttle response and now i hold 19.2 till redline. it is awesome and well worth the 130 bucks
> 
> logs will be up soon and i will pm you the link.


So good to know, and happy that you get great results....

I would like to see your logs, and send you mine, despite I am running Tip tranny.

Thanks for the tip....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Monthly update bump


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

tree_hugger said:


> Monthly update bump


just saw a post on facebook with someone asking when is the update coming, and APR stated that "I cant answer that question" 

This sucks!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> yes, absolutely. once the car ran for about 45 miles, i noticed a great increase in throttle response and now i hold 19.2 till redline. it is awesome and well worth the 130 bucks
> 
> logs will be up soon and i will pm you the link.


Already bought mine....now just waiting to get here.....

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

zucchini said:


> Already bought mine....now just waiting to get here.....
> 
> Thanks for the tip...


good stuff man. you will love it, it just makes the boost stick. it is awesome


also, bump for update


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

DjSherif said:


> just saw a post on facebook with someone asking when is the update coming, and APR stated that "I cant answer that question"
> 
> This sucks!


The MK6 is outdated now. They upgraded the R because it is the newest car. We are now going to fall into MK5 and MK4 territory. They can't make money on an old model so they will now start to forget about us. Guaranteed we will never see this "update."



zucchini said:


> Already bought mine....now just waiting to get here.....
> 
> Thanks for the tip...


Installed mine last week and it's awesome!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> The MK6 is outdated now. They upgraded the R because it is the newest car. We are now going to fall into MK5 and MK4 territory. They can't make money on an old model so they will now start to forget about us. Guaranteed we will never see this "update."
> 
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week and it's awesome!


I agree, we are history now....lets move on....

As soon as I get mine, I will post comments...

Tks...


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

nick0188 said:


> The MK6 is outdated now. They upgraded the R because it is the newest car. We are now going to fall into MK5 and MK4 territory. They can't make money on an old model so they will now start to forget about us. Guaranteed we will never see this "update."
> 
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week and it's awesome!


You really think so? I was kinda looking at it the other way. They got to keep the newest cutting edge stuff out and charge an arm and a leg for it to cover for production and ongoing development to keep up good publicity and reputation but the older stuff that's been paid up gotta be where most of their profit comes from. More older cars are probably getting modded than the newer models. And you're either going to make a killing by having the best that's been time tested or fade into obscurity. Ever notice some of the best tuners for the older platforms with the most options, etc, ONLY focus on the older ones? With a mod like this, I'm sure they'll continue to refine the product. Look how many competing k04 kits are out there for the tsi. I really doubt APR wants to lost a piece of that pie especially since their hardware does seem to be more refined than the rest (and by refined I do not necessarily mean better or effective)


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

nick0188 said:


> The MK6 is outdated now. They upgraded the R because it is the newest car. We are now going to fall into MK5 and MK4 territory. They can't make money on an old model so they will now start to forget about us. Guaranteed we will never see this "update."
> 
> 
> 
> Installed mine last week and it's awesome!


You really think so? I was kinda looking at it the other way. They got to keep the newest cutting edge stuff out and charge an arm and a leg for it to cover for production and ongoing development to keep up good publicity and reputation but the older stuff that's been paid up gotta be where most of their profit comes from. More older cars are probably getting modded than the newer models. And you're either going to make a killing by having the best that's been time tested or fade into obscurity. Ever notice some of the best tuners for the older platforms with the most options, etc, ONLY focus on the older ones? With a mod like this, I'm sure they'll continue to refine the product. Look how many competing k04 kits are out there for the tsi. I really doubt APR wants to lost a piece of that pie especially since their hardware does seem to be more refined than the rest (and by refined I do not necessarily mean better or effective)


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

snubbs64 said:


> You really think so? I was kinda looking at it the other way. They got to keep the newest cutting edge stuff out and charge an arm and a leg for it to cover for production and ongoing development to keep up good publicity and reputation but the older stuff that's been paid up gotta be where most of their profit comes from. More older cars are probably getting modded than the newer models. And you're either going to make a killing by having the best that's been time tested or fade into obscurity. Ever notice some of the best tuners for the older platforms with the most options, etc, ONLY focus on the older ones? With a mod like this, I'm sure they'll continue to refine the product. Look how many competing k04 kits are out there for the tsi. I really doubt APR wants to lost a piece of that pie especially since their hardware does seem to be more refined than the rest (and by refined I do not necessarily mean better or effective)


I do agree to a point. The issue is, problems we thought were "normal" were shown not to be when everyone started switching to Uni. This was 4-5 months ago. You would think if they really cared about the tsi they would have made updates back then, before all newcomers went with a different tuner. 

I guess I'm not mad or even surprised, it's just how business works. We already paid, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

nick0188 said:


> I do agree to a point. The issue is, problems we thought were "normal" were shown not to be when everyone started switching to Uni. This was 4-5 months ago. You would think if they really cared about the tsi they would have made updates back then, before all newcomers went with a different tuner.
> 
> I guess I'm not mad or even surprised, it's just how business works. We already paid, out of sight out of mind.


The problem with this is when I get a Mk7 R I will not be going APR. It's what happens now that dictates my feelings about a specific tuner in the future.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

nick0188 said:


> I do agree to a point. The issue is, problems we thought were "normal" were shown not to be when everyone started switching to Uni. This was 4-5 months ago. You would think if they really cared about the tsi they would have made updates back then, before all newcomers went with a different tuner.
> 
> I guess I'm not mad or even surprised, it's just how business works. We already paid, out of sight out of mind.


The problem with this is when I get a Mk7 R I will not be going APR. It's what happens now that dictates my feelings about a specific tuner in the future.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

DjSherif said:


> The problem with this is when I get a Mk7 R I will not be going APR. It's what happens now that dictates my feelings about a specific tuner in the future.


Which relates back to what I was saying about keeping up their rep via the newest and latest, though implicit rather than this implicit statement. Also touches on my issue with the way PR had been handled. Though I saw Arin's point to what he said in response to my comments, the response he gave me is the one that would have been beneficial when all the hounding started, not the other little quips out of seeming frustration. PR is critical, you can make all the comments you want about how the public may truthfully be and they don't get it, but the reality is, that doesn't matter at all. They aren't the pro's, they don't know what goes into the process or how much work this all takes or how hard it is to strike an appropriate balance with growth and refinement which means they don't understand how unrealistic they are being despite what those involved may find so obvious. What matters is what the public FEELS like is being delivered. I was a claims adjuster for a few years and moved on to bigger things at the same insurance company, so I fully understand the frustrations of customer service and PR when they are contentious customers from "go" who more often than not have no idea what they are talking about but only with what they want. You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

for what its worth. Saw this on another forum thread (golfmk6). To keep the hope alive.

"Not confirmed here but what I'm hearing is that there may be an official V3 production file released in Spring."


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

for what its worth. Saw this on another forum thread (golfmk6). To keep the hope alive.

"Not confirmed here but what I'm hearing is that there may be an official V3 production file released in Spring."

See post #518 - http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64863&page=26


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

DjSherif said:


> The problem with this is when I get a Mk7 R I will not be going APR. It's what happens now that dictates my feelings about a specific tuner in the future.


This ^^^


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

one more month and then it is time for me to explore other options


----------



## Gauge85 (Mar 5, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> one more month and then it is time for me to explore other options


Already started exploring those other options myself. Its pretty tough for me to swallow sticking with a tuner that isn't addressing current customer issues knowing other companies have a viable solution available.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah, completely understandable.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

What software version are you guys all running on your APR k04? Why does everyone want an update?

I went from the regular one (I'm guessing it's V2.0 or 2.1 or something), to the beta V2.2 I believe. Did this maybe a month ago. It's pretty much a night and day difference, at least on my '09 GLI. Before, it used to cook tires on boost in 1st and some of 2nd. Now it cooks tires in 1st, 2nd and some of 3rd. It was running a rock solid 22psi before. Now, depending on weather and gear, it will spike 29psi or so then drop down a little. Holds at least 25psi all the time; usually runs 26-27psi, give or take. Those few psi really make a difference.


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

So you have the beta. We're all waiting for the production version.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cadubya said:


> So you have the beta. We're all waiting for the production version.


:thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cadubya said:


> So you have the beta. We're all waiting for the production version.


I'd take the beta also. I don't understand how these people that I've never heard of before get the beta.. Yet people that have good relationships with top name shops, that have great relationships with APR can't get it. It just doesn't make sense. It's like it's whatever the person on the phone feels like doing that day. 

Edit: Not to mention people that go to the track and could provide back to back feedback between new(beta)/old software. I'm sure tons on scene kids have it though, and I'm sure they are providing awesome feedback while their cars are aired out at shows.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> I'm sure tons on scene kids have it though, and I'm sure they are providing awesome feedback while their cars are aired out at shows.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

texted a couple of buddies at the BBQ, hope to hear some good news.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> texted a couple of buddies at the BBQ, hope to hear some good news.


Still no news?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

There was news, but don't want to speculate. 

All that was said was soon, very soon.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Soon! I hope soon is this week opcorn:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

9900rpm said:


> What software version are you guys all running on your APR k04? Why does everyone want an update?
> 
> I went from the regular one (I'm guessing it's V2.0 or 2.1 or something), to the beta V2.2 I believe. Did this maybe a month ago. It's pretty much a night and day difference, at least on my '09 GLI. Before, it used to cook tires on boost in 1st and some of 2nd. Now it cooks tires in 1st, 2nd and some of 3rd. It was running a rock solid 22psi before. Now, depending on weather and gear, it will spike 29psi or so then drop down a little. Holds at least 25psi all the time; usually runs 26-27psi, give or take. Those few psi really make a difference.


29 psi sounds dangerously high to me


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

ARIN please update us on this file that is anticipated by so many of us. :thumbup::thumbup: BUMP


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

And completely unnecessary too. Cranking up the boost isn't the only way to make power.



ina04gli1.8t said:


> 29 psi sounds dangerously high to me


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

JoBu said:


> And completely unnecessary too. Cranking up the boost isn't the only way to make power.


Im sure its not just turning up the boost. Most of these companies wouldnt risk thier rep on something as silly as that. There's more to it than just that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, if he's peaking at 29psi then at the least they cranjed up the boost. I just made 29whp and 45wtq over APR KO4 with only a 1.5psi increase in the midrange and no increase in boost up top. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

JoBu said:


> Well, if he's peaking at 29psi then at the least they cranjed up the boost. I just made 29whp and 45wtq over APR KO4 with only a 1.5psi increase in the midrange and no increase in boost up top.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


been following your thread on golfmkv. :thumbup:



will be interested in switching if this timeline i was told isnt met


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

JoBu said:


> Well, if he's peaking at 29psi then at the least they cranjed up the boost. I just made 29whp and 45wtq over APR KO4 with only a 1.5psi increase in the midrange and no increase in boost up top.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


ive seen video of a beta file.. it spikes 29 but holds around 25-26 while tappering down at redline. Most of us can wait and find out what they changed. Myself, im hoping for the same type of programing update for stage 3+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> ive seen video of a beta file.. it spikes 29 but holds around 25-26 while tappering down at redline. Most of us can wait and find out what they changed. Myself, im hoping for the same type of programing update for stage 3+


I'm running the beta file, It is a nice improvement over the current file BUT there was very little to no increase in boost. 

I peaked 21-23 before and I peak 21-23 now.. The power is shifted and the car feel's faster all the way to redline. I assume when the updated file is released it will be an awesome improvement.

I have dyno charts of the beta file vs current file on the same dyno and it shows a solid gain of aprox. 10whp...

:thumbup:


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

All of us MK6 owners can probably plan to wait quite a bit longer for a production version now that they have a MK7 GTI to develop. That's going to be the priority so they can rope in the most customers with a software upgrade when the car goes on sale here.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

FLtrooper said:


> I'm running the beta file, It is a nice improvement over the current file BUT there was very little to no increase in boost.
> 
> I peaked 21-23 before and I peak 21-23 now.. The power is shifted and the car feel's faster all the way to redline. I assume when the updated file is released it will be an awesome improvement.
> 
> ...


That's weird, because I ran the original file (I guess v2.0?), and I was making no more than 22psi, ever. It wouldn't even spike. Just goes to 22psi and stays there. It felt slow; like a quick k03 car, nothing real special. This beta file is much more like how my other car (Revo k04 '12 GTI) behaves, with a spike, hold, then taper.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

JoBu said:


> And completely unnecessary too. Cranking up the boost isn't the only way to make power.


I wouldn't say that it's completely unnecessary. it's not the only way to make power, but it's definitely one of the ways to make power.

Lower boost with more aggressive timing/leaner mixture isn't any safer than higher boost levels with less timing and more fuel.


----------



## Gauge85 (Mar 5, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> update bump


bump to the update bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Gauge85 said:


> bump to the update bump


bump to the bump to the update bump


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

bump... because if you guys get new software its only a matter of time before 3/3+ are updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> bump... because if you guys get new software its only a matter of time before 3/3+ are updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


yeah, no **** :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment. 

No further questions. :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

god damnit

:banghead:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

are you guys any closer to releasing it?


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> 
> No further questions. :laugh:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

If this new file is ever released, I wonder if it will adress the misfire issue that have been plaguing mine and many others cars ? At this point I'm so frustrated with the way the car is running, I could care less about more boost, timing advance or anything else, I just want it to run the way it should.


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> If this new file is ever released, I wonder if it will adress the misfire issue that have been plaguing mine and many others cars ? At this point I'm so frustrated with the way the car is running, I could care less about more boost, timing advance or anything else, I just want it to run the way it should.


There options available right now that run significantly more hp/tq and don't have misfire or fuel trim issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Arin, I know you're not getting much in the way of positive feedback on this thread but...

Thanks for popping in and providing an update. It's great to hear that you're still actively working on things and I look forward to hearing more in the future. 

In the mean time, I'm still absolutely LOVING my K04 equipped A3 quattro and can't wait for the new file in order to enjoy it even more!! Thanks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

JoBu said:


> There options available right now that run significantly more hp/tq and don't have misfire or fuel trim issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


_"significantly more_??? As far as i understood those are reduced output files..... :screwy:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> _"significantly more_??? As far as i understood those are reduced output files..... :screwy:


He may be referring to just random misfires, but not the spring issue. And saying other tuners are offering more hp/tq now.
At one time i thought I had the spring issue. "Jspirate" said it happened every time in every gear. For me misfires happened every once in awhile, mostly in 3rd or 4th. Hardly ever in 2nd. Got R8 coil packs and plugs, regapped and still got a misfire in 3rd, but rare. Funny thing is, I never get a misfire on 100 octane no matter the gear. So I'm thinking its APR. Hopefully this new version solves it. And no, I don't have vagcom to log car. But the misfires are on cylinders 2 and 3.

If it was actually a spring issue, it should happen in every gear and any octane, shouldn't matter.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been biting my tongue because I didn't want to get all pissed off about this.

I got the K04, found out I had the weak springs and had them replaced. On the Beta file I was still getting the misfires primarily in 3rd gear. I put the car in the shop for a week so they could pull logs and they sent a ton of logs to APR. They cleaned my valves, replaced one of my fuel injectors and I STILL had the misfires in third gear. At this point the shop said there was nothing more they could do.

I called APR looking for a solution. I was told to send logs at which point I named the engineer the data had been sent to. I was advised again to provide more logs... I was starting to get pretty pissed at this point.

Basically APR told me that I could go back to the production version or wait for a new release. I thought being part of a Beta test that they would work with the logs and provide a better tune. Much to my disappointment, it just ended up costing me hundreds of $$ for the work the shop accomplished as they don't work for free.

I still have misfires with the new springs. I know I can go back to the production file, but the car is an animal as the torque in absolutely amazing. I think I'm going to try the 100 octane setting and see what happens when I get a little of that in my tank, not that I can afford to run around using 100 octane fuel...

~Frustrated in Florida~


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

Stero1D said:


> _"significantly more_??? As far as i understood those are reduced output files..... :screwy:


I'm talking about options other than APR...without any "weak spring" BS. I've had a perfectly running APR K04 tune for several years and it was as till worth paying for a different tune...29whp and 45wtq improvement - dyno verified. 

I'm not going to turn this into an APR vs xyz thread. If anyone is interestd in other options PM me and I'll guve you details. Or look for my dyno result thread. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> I've been biting my tongue because I didn't want to get all pissed off about this.
> 
> I got the K04, found out I had the weak springs and had them replaced. On the Beta file I was still getting the misfires primarily in 3rd gear. I put the car in the shop for a week so they could pull logs and they sent a ton of logs to APR. They cleaned my valves, replaced one of my fuel injectors and I STILL had the misfires in third gear. At this point the shop said there was nothing more they could do.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, high RPM misfires in 3rd only? That sucks... valves fixed my problem. Have you been able to try a high rpm pull in 4th?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Hmmm, high RPM misfires in 3rd only? That sucks... valves fixed my problem. Have you been able to try a high rpm pull in 4th?


4th is fine. Before the springs I had the misfires in 2nd and 3rd. I have never run the production file except when they detuned me and which point I told them to put the beta file back or put the K03 back in because I wasn't having it! I was told that the car runs fine on the production file, but like I said the torque is amazing with the beta file.

The other thing that really chaps my a$$ is that ever since the K04 went in, the DSG sucks a$$ in drive. It shifts hard, it farts, it feels like it just drops into gear, it's just pathetic. In sport, it's perfect and manual is fine as well. I recently got a Unitronic DSG Stage II tune and that improved everything overall, but drive still sucks.

Edit: If I drive the car slow, the DSG is smooth as butter in drive. Once I get on it... it turns to crap.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

gabriel42 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> ...


Needs to be on this page too.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

gabriel42 said:


> Needs to be on this page too.


Everyone when the tunes finally drop.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> Everyone when the tunes finally drop.


Or the HPFP...


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

srsly guise update bump


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> I've been biting my tongue because I didn't want to get all pissed off about this.
> 
> I got the K04, found out I had the weak springs and had them replaced. On the Beta file I was still getting the misfires primarily in 3rd gear. I put the car in the shop for a week so they could pull logs and they sent a ton of logs to APR. They cleaned my valves, replaced one of my fuel injectors and I STILL had the misfires in third gear. At this point the shop said there was nothing more they could do.
> 
> ...


I know where you're coming from I have been through a new hpfp, four new injectors, coilpacks, NGK plugs gaped at .028 & a compression test & the car still has issues with fuel trim levels & horrible misfires. My tech of sixteen years at VW went as far as to tell me it's a software issue. I certainly can't afford to run 100 octane so this really leaves me with only one alternative. I really never thought I would see the day that I had to switch.


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

JoBu said:


> I'm talking about options other than APR...without any "weak spring" BS. I've had a perfectly running APR K04 tune for several years and it was as till worth paying for a different tune...29whp and 45wtq improvement - dyno verified.
> 
> I'm not going to turn this into an APR vs xyz thread. If anyone is interestd in other options PM me and I'll guve you details. Or look for my dyno result thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Pm'd


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

gabriel42 said:


> Or the HPFP...


lololol eventually for me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> The other thing that really chaps my a$$ is that ever since the K04 went in, the DSG sucks a$$ in drive. It shifts hard, it farts, it feels like it just drops into gear, it's just pathetic. In sport, it's perfect and manual is fine as well. I recently got a Unitronic DSG Stage II tune and that improved everything overall, but drive still sucks.
> 
> Edit: If I drive the car slow, the DSG is smooth as butter in drive. Once I get on it... it turns to crap.


Thank god, I thought it was only me that had this problem. And I'm not even on a beta file. I can live with it, but it's still pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

tree_hugger, do you honestly believe that spamming this thread will have any impact whatsoever on whether or not APR releases an update or when that happens?


----------



## Gauge85 (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably not but it amuses me in the meantime. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vrickle said:


> tree_hugger, do you honestly believe that spamming this thread will have any impact whatsoever on whether or not APR releases an update or when that happens?





Gauge85 said:


> Probably not but it amuses me in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



he's a legend and voices his opinion often


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold
intake manifold


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> hpfp
> hpfp
> hpfp
> hpfp
> ...


ftfy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Vrickle said:


> tree_hugger, do you honestly believe that spamming this thread will have any impact whatsoever on whether or not APR releases an update or when that happens?


Of course not 


Gauge85 said:


> Probably not but it amuses me in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This


Dave80 said:


> he's a legend and voices his opinion often


Love you


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> ftfy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I have given up on that you should too. 

Not happening.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

halviecuw said:


> if i have given up on that you should too.
> 
> Not happening.




never give up, never surrender!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> If I have given up on that you should too.
> 
> Not happening.


Im not paying for a bottom end to be stuck at 450 hp. -__- 

they wouldnt just abandon the platform.. would they??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

well, let's get APR's opinion on the matter....oh wait, only one post a month


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> well, let's get APR's opinion on the matter....oh wait, only one post a month


That, I believe, is an over estimation.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

HPA is offering an intake manifold.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

TSI sucks. Making money off the mk7. They will get power AND drivability, where we get neither with the current tune(s)..


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

nick0188 said:


> TSI sucks. Making money off the mk7. They will get power AND drivability, where we get neither with the current tune(s)..


my 3+ runs perfect as a daily.. no issues from me. my ko4 was the same.

(edit: after trouble shooting for almost a month and a half and getting a different tune which cleared up all the issues)


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> my 3+ runs perfect as a daily.. no issues from me. my ko4 was the same.


My car has 60k on it. Over half of that is with the k04. I drive the hell out of this car, and sure it does runs well on the v2 software...85% of the time. Cold starts are awful, I get surging up top, and I get misfires around 2500-3000 rpm under no load (which by the way is called injector cutting. They seem to have come up with their own term for a misfire, which vagcom clearly shows). It's just bull**** that other tuners are making slightly more power with NONE of these issues. And even more bull**** that a bunch of people that have no idea about anything that's going on with their car (sans a few) have the beta, yet the people that were really asking for it don't have it. 

And glfsprt, not to be rude or anything but I helped you go over a bunch of logs when your car was running like crap for almost a month after you installed the 3+. The time you couldn't get a hold of APR and everything. And then a magic new tune appeared and everything was better. That's the stuff that makes me mad, they have all of this stuff to make our cars runs better but they just hold it back, for what reason I have no idea.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

I should have edited my response to include all the trouble shooting and the new tune, my bad  
It runs good after finally sorting out all the issues and finally resolving the issue with an updated tune. 

I always wondered about the surging and misfires around 3k on the ko4. I never had them. *shrugs* Not sure what they're doing different vs other tuners that ppl have issues with that tune. Seems its always been a pain in the arse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update or the pug gets it bump


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> update or the pug gets it bump


You won't

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

oh, i will


apr...do you want the blood of this sweet pug on your hands?


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> 
> No further questions. :laugh:


From APR's FB Page:

_The 2.0 TSI's getting a lot of love around APR and our friends at APR Australia & Harding Performance have some results to share.

Several months back they pulled their project MK6 GTI engine and installed it into their project Tiguan vehicle. With no engine in their MK6, they took the Tiguan engine and started from scratch.

They tore it down and installed the new APR Rods and APR Pistons, the best option in the market. Next they added an APR Stage 3+ GT3071 Kit, an ROW APR TSI HPFP upgrade and worked with our calibration exports to test new software to support the additional fueling.

The results came in at over 500+ wheel HP run after run after run with street legal Sunoco GT260+ race fuel and no other fueling (no nos, no w/m, no extra injectors). They ran the stock PCV, Stock DV, Stock boost hoses, an APR RSC Exhaust with the 200 cel catalyst and a 100% stock cylinder head.

In the coming weeks they should hit the strip to see how the car stacks up in the quarter mile at a certified Australian track. We're wishing the best of luck to Guy Harding and company as we further development on the TSI platform._

So...this is what you meant by "a couple of TSI engines"? That's great and all, but where is the love for us k04 guys? Come on APR...:facepalm:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*fap fap fap fap fap* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

Cue the pug...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

gabriel42 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> ...


And again.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

JoBu said:


> Cue the pug...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk




dead


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> My car has 60k on it. Over half of that is with the k04. I drive the hell out of this car, and sure it does runs well on the v2 software...85% of the time. Cold starts are awful, I get surging up top, and I get misfires around 2500-3000 rpm under no load (which by the way is called injector cutting. They seem to have come up with their own term for a misfire, which vagcom clearly shows). It's just bull**** that other tuners are making slightly more power with NONE of these issues. And even more bull**** that a bunch of people that have no idea about anything that's going on with their car (sans a few) have the beta, yet the people that were really asking for it don't have it.
> 
> And glfsprt, not to be rude or anything but I helped you go over a bunch of logs when your car was running like crap for almost a month after you installed the 3+. The time you couldn't get a hold of APR and everything. And then a magic new tune appeared and everything was better. That's the stuff that makes me mad, they have all of this stuff to make our cars runs better but they just hold it back, for what reason I have no idea.


I have a feeling their stg3 kits sales have taken a beating so either buy stg3, change tuners or suffer. FTW


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

I will be switching to Unitronic software next week. Apr has seen the last dollar I will spend with them. If at some point I decide to go bigger turbo, I'll but my rods & pistons from IE & my turbo kit from Pagparts FTW & APR


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> This is what I like to hear, Always looking for that amazing APR experience!


BULL**** !


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> From APR's FB Page:
> 
> 
> So...this is what you meant by "a couple of TSI engines"? That's great and all, but where is the love for us k04 guys? Come on APR...:facepalm:


You guys had a tune revision before us, so your turn to wait:wave:



SULIDNK said:


> *I will be switching to Unitronic software next week.* Apr has seen the last dollar I will spend with them. If at some point I decide to go bigger turbo, I'll but my rods & pistons from IE & my turbo kit from Pagparts FTW & APR


Could be about the dumbest thing you could do at this point.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ tis true on revision....no comment on switching lol


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> You guys had a tune revision before us, so your turn to wait:wave:




:beer: :heart: :beer: :heart:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> You guys had a tune revision before us, so your turn to wait


Well I guess I got my k04 after that revision then because I have never seen an update. I didn't get into vw performance moddimg until summer/fall 2011.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

update bump


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> You guys had a tune revision before us, so your turn to wait:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be about the dumbest thing you could do at this point.


And your reasoning is ?


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

I think the dumbest thing I could do is suffer another month of misfires ( fuel cutting ) poor gas milage & fuel trim issues. It's already been made clear that the beta file hasn't addressed the misfires & at least I'll have a tune that can be customized.


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

SULIDNK said:


> I think the dumbest thing I could do is suffer another month of misfires ( fuel cutting ) poor gas milage & fuel trim issues. It's already been made clear that the beta file hasn't addressed the misfires & at least I'll have a tune that can be customized.


SULIDNK you sound frustrated and rightfully so. How come you let the tunner who installed the hardware/software on your car let you leave without making it work correctly. You clearly have a hardware issue, Why don't you take your car to a competent performance shop that can actually diagnose your real problems? 

Misfires are generally bad coil packs/plugs and fuel cuts come when the engine detects too many misfires and shuts down a cyclindar. Its a built in protection feature. 

Gas mileage and fuel trim indicate a problem with your MAF, or a boost leak. Fix the real problem. I've seen pleanty of badly designed intakes screw up the airflow over the MAF causing misfires/fuel trim issues. There is a ton of threads about intakes that cause problems...

Spending $750 on a tune to fix hardware problems that are likely less than $300 to fix seems like a pretty expensive way to address symptoms and not the root cause.

I have VAG com and can log the car if you live in the Houston area.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Other than idling it little off every now and then when pretty cold I have no issues. Misfires and fuel consumption sound like a mechanical error not something with the tune if you're running the same tune as the rest of us. I average 27mpg in the city and get 33+ highway


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

> Spending $750 on a tune to fix hardware problems that are likely less than $300 to fix seems like a pretty expensive way to address symptoms and not the root cause.


2 points though. First it isn't necessarily a hardware issue and other tuners fon't seem to struggle with it like APR. Second, consider that dpending $750 on a new tune could give you more hp/tq on top of fuxing the problem. Hell, my car ran perfectly on APR but a new tune got me 29whp/45wtq. Well worth the investment.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

rottenspam said:


> SULIDNK you sound frustrated and rightfully so. How come you let the tunner who installed the hardware/software on your car let you leave without making it work correctly. You clearly have a hardware issue, Why don't you take your car to a competent performance shop that can actually diagnose your real problems?
> 
> Misfires are generally bad coil packs/plugs and fuel cuts come when the engine detects too many misfires and shuts down a cyclindar. Its a built in protection feature.
> 
> ...


APR told me that fuel cuts are "normal." You know, the 100 misfires I can log while holding the car at 3k while stationary? Yep, totally fine. I've went as far as changing to their intake (the full Carbonio) to see if anything would change and nothing has. 

Now, I'm not saying my car runs awful. That's not the case. Most of the time it drives fine, makes good power, so on and so forth. But, for a companies that prides themselves as being an OEM+ type operation, I feel the tune should be much more ironed out. ESPECIALLY when a tuner of lesser standards has fixed the issue for multiple people. 

Now, I really want to try Unitronc just to see if my issues are solved...which according to everyone else they have been. But, I'm too cheap for that so I'll just wait another year for someone at APR to start working.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Conspiracy theory, but maybe because APR has already taken so long to product a v3 file, that they may feel they need to come up with something perfect, in that it has to iron out all issues AND make power than everyone else. For something like that, I can see it taking time. Add the fact that the TSI motor isn't on the top of their new product development list, you will have a very slow production. 

OT, for the guys that are misfiring, are they all GLI/CC, or GTI as well? I remember reading another older thread that the misfiring cars (due to weak valve springs) were MK6 GLI and CC's.

On the beta APR k04 program, my car does do some retarded **** sometimes, but it hauls ass doing it. Boost isn't consistent like how it is on the regular software. I can see how APR may not want to make something like this their regular offering. Not everyone may like this.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

9900rpm said:


> Conspiracy theory, *but maybe because APR has already taken so long to product a v3 file, that they may feel they need to come up with something perfect, in that it has to iron out all issues AND make power than everyone else.* For something like that, I can see it taking time. Add the fact that the TSI motor isn't on the top of their new product development list, you will have a very slow production.
> 
> OT, for the guys that are misfiring, are they all GLI/CC, or GTI as well? I remember reading another older thread that the misfiring cars (due to weak valve springs) were MK6 GLI and CC's.
> 
> On the beta APR k04 program, my car does do some retarded **** sometimes, but it hauls ass doing it. Boost isn't consistent like how it is on the regular software. I can see how APR may not want to make something like this their regular offering. Not everyone may like this.



exactamundo. marketing 101



update bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> :banghead:


:laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

2 weeks and i am driving to APR HQ and bringing about 100 rolls of teepee


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> 2 weeks and i am driving to APR HQ and bringing about 100 rolls of teepee


I literally started LOL'ing at my desk. The only thing left to do is laugh man. I'm sure it'll get here at some point, be it next week or next decade. We're all just playing the frustrating waiting game while they "work on a few TSI engines."


----------



## SULIDNK (Dec 25, 2011)

rottenspam said:


> SULIDNK you sound frustrated and rightfully so. How come you let the tunner who installed the hardware/software on your car let you leave without making it work correctly. You clearly have a hardware issue, Why don't you take your car to a competent performance shop that can actually diagnose your real problems?
> 
> Misfires are generally bad coil packs/plugs and fuel cuts come when the engine detects too many misfires and shuts down a cyclindar. Its a built in protection feature.
> 
> ...


A hardware issue ! The hpfp, four injectors & coilpacks have been replaced under warranty along with a compression test & ngk plugs. I don't have a boost leak, that has also been confirmed. Fuel cutting in my opinion is a term apr came up with for missfires. It's not like I'm the only one expering this issue, it's all over the internet. The reason I haven't taken it to my nearest apr dealer is because I don't trust them & I like others here don't have time to run log after log while my car sits for a week. I have a Carbonio intake & have tried putting the stock unit back on & this had no affect. I'll tell you what, I will do a free trial with Unitronic & if the issue still remains, I will be the first to admit I'm wrong. I appreciate the attempt to help but everyone with apr has tried to blame it on my car.(weak exhaust valves, fuel cutting etc.The car barely has 19K miles & all I ever had done at the apr dealer was install the software. When I got my ecu back it looked like it had been run over by a truck. End rant.

Edit: I know someone with a 2013 GLI Autobahn who started to experience the same issues after stg1. He took his car to Apr hq, they ran logs, removed his ecu etc. After several hours the gave him the car back undiagnosed.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

SULIDNK said:


> A hardware issue ! The hpfp, four injectors & coilpacks have been replaced under warranty along with a compression test & ngk plugs. I don't have a boost leak, that has also been confirmed. Fuel cutting in my opinion is a term apr came up with for missfires. It's not like I'm the only one expering this issue, it's all over the internet. The reason I haven't taken it to my nearest apr dealer is because I don't trust them & I like others here don't have time to run log after log while my car sits for a week. I have a Carbonio intake & have tried putting the stock unit back on & this had no affect. I'll tell you what, I will do a free trial with Unitronic & if the issue still remains, I will be the first to admit I'm wrong. I appreciate the attempt to help but everyone with apr has tried to blame it on my car.(weak exhaust valves, fuel cutting etc.The car barely has 19K miles & all I ever had done at the apr dealer was install the software. When I got my ecu back it looked like it had been run over by a truck. End rant.
> 
> Edit: I know someone with a 2013 GLI Autobahn who started to experience the same issues after stg1. He took his car to Apr hq, they ran logs, removed his ecu etc. After several hours the gave him the car back undiagnosed.





nick0188 said:


> APR told me that fuel cuts are "normal." You know, the 100 misfires I can log while holding the car at 3k while stationary? Yep, totally fine. I've went as far as changing to their intake (the full Carbonio) to see if anything would change and nothing has.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying my car runs awful. That's not the case. Most of the time it drives fine, makes good power, so on and so forth. But, for a companies that prides themselves as being an OEM+ type operation, I feel the tune should be much more ironed out. ESPECIALLY when a tuner of lesser standards has fixed the issue for multiple people.
> 
> Now, I really want to try Unitronc just to see if my issues are solved...which according to everyone else they have been. But, I'm too cheap for that so I'll just wait another year for someone at APR to start working.


This it exactly what I'm talking about. I experience everything nick has except cold start issues. I have followed along his build thred over the past few years as I had just bought my car while he was already K04. I have heard the same thing, that switching to Unitronic solves the problem. I don't have it like that to throw around $750 but I'm sick of listening to it hunt for idle, misfiring as I go through a parking lot in first gear. I don't even hold it at 3K rpm not under load any longer because it pisses me off.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

just went and bought double ply teepee.....**** is getting serious


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

less letters

more pugs


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Gauge85 (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't choose the pug life...the pug life chose me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

you damn right


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Your car needs this:
http://www.cafepress.com/mf/71884928/pug-life_sticker?productId=703297426


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Your car needs this:
http://www.cafepress.com/mf/71884928/pug-life_sticker?productId=703297426


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

ordered :thumbup:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

gabriel42 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> ...


And again.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

JoBu said:


> 2 points though. First it isn't necessarily a hardware issue and other tuners fon't seem to struggle with it like APR. Second, consider that dpending $750 on a new tune could give you more hp/tq on top of fuxing the problem. Hell, my car ran perfectly on APR but a new tune got me 29whp/45wtq. Well worth the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thank you !


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

tree_hugger said:


> just went and bought double ply teepee.....**** is getting serious


I'm with you


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Other than idling it little off every now and then when pretty cold I have no issues. Misfires and fuel consumption sound lleak a mechanical error not something with the tune if you're running the same tune as the rest of us. I average 27mpg in the city and get 33+ highway


Tell that to the VW tech of 16 years who has gone over my car with a fine tooth comb, Checked wiring to my coilpacks, replaced everything he could under warranty, did a compression test, checked for a boost leak & says it a software issue.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

**** **** **** **** ****


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

just found out there is gonna be a local OKC dealer....:heart:












sure would be nice if i could get a new k04 tune.....



























seriously


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

A little birdie told me a very interesting bit of news about this new tune. Trust me it will be worth wait.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

greasyginzo said:


> A little birdie told me a very interesting bit of news about this new tune. Trust me it will be worth wait.


Was it







??


----------



## WaffleStomped (Oct 22, 2013)

greasyginzo said:


> A little birdie told me a very interesting bit of news about this new tune. Trust me it will be worth wait.


more details please


----------



## WaffleStomped (Oct 22, 2013)

greasyginzo said:


> A little birdie told me a very interesting bit of news about this new tune. Trust me it will be worth wait.


more details please


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gabriel42 said:


> Was it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could have this as my avatar. And I didn't tell him


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

greasyginzo said:


> A little birdie told me a very interesting bit of news about this new tune. Trust me it will be worth wait.


We've heard this a million times now. My car will have 100k on it before this tune comes out in 2015.


----------



## WaffleStomped (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know when APR first said they would be releasing the v3 update?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

WaffleStomped said:


> Does anyone know when APR first said they would be releasing the v3 update?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Jesus might


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

WaffleStomped said:


> Does anyone know when APR first said they would be releasing the v3 update?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


New version? ROFL LMFAO HA HA HA HA!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

What is this update you speak of? Will it be any different than the misfiring, surging and lack of power piece of **** we have now?


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

I can't guys seriously but it is a good thing


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

nick0188 said:


> What is this update you speak of? Will it be any different than the misfiring, surging and lack of power piece of **** we have now?


triple all that stuff I hear.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HalvieCuw said:


> triple all that stuff I hear.


Awesome, I guess we're right on track then :thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

I was by a little birdie today about an awesome announcement coming up 



I hope the tune is released with same


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

How do I get in on this little birdie action?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

send arin some nudes


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

I just snorted lol.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

It sure would be nice if this mystical update would be released before thanksgiving...my car is going in to BFI to get the VWR subframe mount installed on the 22nd and I would LOVE to get flashed at the same time...

Arin, do I need to bust out the nudes as suggested?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> send arin some nudes


I already fell for that trick


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

he broke my heart


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

veteran's day bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Stuck at mall with wife while she shops at Abercrombie bump


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

gabriel42 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> ...


And again.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw first snowflake of the year bump


----------



## GLIMK6 (Sep 30, 2012)

...6 months later


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

WaffleStomped said:


> Does anyone know when APR first said they would be releasing the v3 update?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter. We did work on something and then stopped to work on countless other projects. We've since picked back up on the TSI platform and started over from scratch. Everything we had before will be completely different. It will take time. It will be better. Nothing will be able to touch it. So far, that's how it's stacking up.


----------



## MKVI66 (Jul 28, 2010)

"So your telling me there's a chance!" Ha

As long as it's worth the wait. I have that power itch............


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

In my opinion, yes. Everything is handled much differently in the new calibration. I'll go into it more when the time comes.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Arin...you just earned yourself some tasteful nudes bud. :beer:

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Arin...you just earned yourself some tasteful nudes bud. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


he prefers them as low class as possible


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> In my opinion, yes. Everything is handled much differently in the new calibration. I'll go into it more when the time comes.


Awesome..

Further proof that choosing APR was the right choice!

:thumbup:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can we have some estimated numbers?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't matter. We did work on something and then stopped to work on countless other projects. We've since picked back up on the TSI platform and started over from scratch. Everything we had before will be completely different. It will take time. It will be better. Nothing will be able to touch it. So far, that's how it's stacking up.





[email protected] said:


> In my opinion, yes. Everything is handled much differently in the new calibration. I'll go into it more when the time comes.



Just out of curiosity does this mean APR will revise their k03 TSI tunes too?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

They are revising everything. Look out for the release around Thanksgiving....of 2014. :laugh:


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing will be able to touch it. So far, that's how it's stacking up.


Bold statement right there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*waits for updated 3+ file* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It will take time.


Oh man ... this part stood out


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

snubbs64 said:


> I'm not sure why so many people are so quick to defend APR and call people crybabies for wanting some legit customer/public relations attention (this dude is one of the biggest freaking trolls on this forum, btw) but this IS a form of courting people who haven't opened their wallets. Does APR not understand that, even though this thread is geared towards existing customers prospective costumers who are wise enough to research products before they buy them (which i would assume APR is hoping to get since there is certainly a premium for their product that is to represent a comparable or better value via a superior product) would be monitoring these things to determine which direction to go in? I don't have a K04 kit and have been watching this and other related threads closely because I'm very interested in the upgrade. I don't want to go full out BT since i have another BT car, i just want a moderate power bump in a turnkey package that i don't have to mess with. APR is not winning these new customers through handling threads like they have here. Making excuses for a company you love and support is only going to help your own viewpoint and reassure yourself in who you chose to support, it's not going to win anyone over. To me, they read as excuses. Guess what, its the business world, HOW YOU DEAL WITH these issues is what makes the real difference in the end, not "you don't know whats going on behind closed doors" excuses. Customers don't care. You just perfectly illustrated what causes great products to go the way of the dodo more often than not, poor business and product management, NOT poor product design. The idea that they are too busy to deal with these types of things because they have others on their plate is a perfect example of a company overextending themselves to grow, aka growing too quickly to manage their business effectively. Defend all you want, but it makes no sense and in the end will make no difference.
> 
> For the record, i have APR, i've used APR on many cars and recommended them to others. They make a high quality product most of the time, but i've had more problems than i thought i would have had with their customer support. It's just hot and cold. Sometimes, it's fantastic, others its literally non-existent. If I can't expect it to be there consistently, i don't care about those times it was excellent, it really doesn't mean anything unless its consistent.


Very well said from a person who understands business better than I could ever hope to.


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Blah blah blah. Go buy the competitors products if your fed up with APR's customer service. It's freedom of commerce. There's plenty of companies out there that make a great product and have **** customer service and are flourishing. Am I pissed it's taking this long for this update? Yes. Until another company comes along and provides a better product with better customer service APR can do what they want. They're in the business of making money. If they feel that other projects will be more profitable than this one, then it's in the best interest of the company to make those projects a priority over this one. Take VW for instance. Our GTI is known to have coolant pumps, intake manifolds and timing tensioners that fail prematurely. From a customer service standpoint it would be in there best interest to re-engineer all those parts and tell every customer to bring their car in and replace them. From a business standpoint that's never gonna happen. Will VW lose some repeat customers? Yes. Will the cost of losing those customers out weigh the cost of replacing all those parts? Hell no! How do you think VW is taking market share away from Toyota, Honda, Ford, and Chevy despite their poor reliability? VW BUILDS A SUPERIOR PRODUCT!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I try like hell to just not open these threads. I understand development takes time, I'd just rather not even know about it until it is released.

When I pop up the APR site in 2015 and mythical DSG tunes and K04 kits with fresh software are listed, I'll be happy as a pig in sh!t.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It will be better. Nothing will be able to touch it. So far, that's how it's stacking up.


its so awesome that no one, not even the APR development team can touch it...... thats why it hasnt come out yet. The program makes the 2.0 TSI engine shoot out candy canes and rainbows in 93 octane mode and unicorns in 100 octane mode.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

local dealership can start flashing mid next week :thumbup:


would be nice if they got a revised k04 tune sent to them to test out....:wave:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> local dealership can start flashing mid next week :thumbup:
> 
> 
> would be nice if they got a revised k04 tune sent to them to test out....:wave:


Your car doesn't have bags so no beta for you.


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> Your car doesn't have bags so no beta for you.


Did he get rid of them???


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> Your car doesn't have bags so no beta for you.


uhhhh


gabriel42 said:


> Did he get rid of them???


of course not



best of both worlds :thumbup:


just dont happen to be a flat brim neckbeard retard lol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Arin, emailed you sir. 


there may or may not be nudes


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

What's the newest version that's out? I checked my manual, I was flashed in 03/13 on V2.0.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn it, my joke backfired. I didn't know you had bags treehugger. In that case, you should have no problem getting the beta!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> Damn it, my joke backfired. I didn't know you had bags treehugger. In that case, you should have no problem getting the beta!


yeah, maybe i should put a dapper sticker on and then stickerbomb my car? THAT SHOULD DO IT lol



:heart:



ban neckbeards


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> yeah, maybe i should put a dapper sticker on and then stickerbomb my car? THAT SHOULD DO IT lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololol

:heart: :heart: :heart: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

I still have tee pee sitting here and nothing to throw it on. TALKING TO YOU APR HQ


----------



## privman (Jan 21, 2010)

will there be a catless tune?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

privman said:


> will there be a catless tune?


There tune already is, I have run catless for 60k miles on APR and never threw a CEL


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

turbo_joe said:


> there tune already is, i have run catless for 60k miles on apr and never threw a cel


x2


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## privman (Jan 21, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> There tune already is, I have run catless for 60k miles on APR and never threw a CEL


Oh okay. I went to my local apr dealer and they told me since I had at catless downpipe I couldn't run apr because the flash wasn't a catless flash. They said I would experience waste gate creep and that afr would be off pretty bad


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

privman said:


> Oh okay. I went to my local apr dealer and they told me since I had at catless downpipe I couldn't run apr because the flash wasn't a catless flash. They said I would experience waste gate creep and that afr would be off pretty bad


They lied to you, I ran over 40k miles stage 2 with no cat and another 20k with my K04 with no cat. Never had a single issue with boost creep, wastegate issues, etc. And I beat the snot out of my car :thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

privman said:


> Oh okay. I went to my local apr dealer and they told me since I had at catless downpipe I couldn't run apr because the flash wasn't a catless flash. They said I would experience waste gate creep and that afr would be off pretty bad


Yea that's a pretty dumb statement. I've been catless since my car had 300 miles on it and never experienced any issues in the 61k that is on it now.

Ugh, after fully reading through THIS I'm getting even more pissed. I wish HS or anyone close to me still did Uni tuning, as I probably would have switched already.


----------



## veedubbluv (Apr 21, 2012)

privman said:


> will there be a catless tune?


You have the option of either a "stock non testpipe" tune or a test pipe tune (I think that's what it is called) that I used to have. I changed because I live in NY and our emissions inspection sucks. Those are your options call any apr dealer. 

It shows up on your ecms manual instructions. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

veedubbluv said:


> You have the option of either a "stock non testpipe" tune or a test pipe tune (I think that's what it is called) that I used to have. I changed because I live in NY and our emissions inspection sucks. Those are your options call any apr dealer.
> 
> It shows up on your ecms manual instructions.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk 2


There shouldn't even be an option, the tune is one in the same as far as I know. The tune just simply takes care of the CEL that would normally be thrown for having no cat. I am in the same boat as the other guy. Went APR stage 2 at 900 miles with a catless downpipe. The APR dealer never looked or check to see if the car was catless, same with when I got an updated tune and when I went K04 :thumbup:


----------



## privman (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! The shop told me my only option really was maestro. And a flash from them


----------



## veedubbluv (Apr 21, 2012)

Turbo_Joe said:


> There shouldn't even be an option, the tune is one in the same as far as I know. The tune just simply takes care of the CEL that would normally be thrown for having no cat. I am in the same boat as the other guy. Went APR stage 2 at 900 miles with a catless downpipe. The APR dealer never looked or check to see if the car was catless, same with when I got an updated tune and when I went K04 :thumbup:


The shop that did stage 1 & 2 for me gave me the testpipe (catless) file without asking about my exhaust system. When I couldn't pass the emissions readiness APR and another local tuner/dealer (Roc-Euro) told me I needed the stock nontestpipe file. When I upgraded K04 that's the file they uploaded. 

If you look at you ecms manual the file name will be there.




privman said:


> Thanks guys! The shop told me my only option really was maestro. And a flash from them


But of course? 


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

veedubbluv said:


> The shop that did stage 1 & 2 for me gave me the testpipe (catless) file without asking about my exhaust system. When I couldn't pass the emissions readiness APR and another local tuner/dealer (Roc-Euro) told me I needed the stock nontestpipe file. When I upgraded K04 that's the file they uploaded.
> 
> If you look at you ecms manual the file
> name will be there.
> ...


Oh ok makes sense, I don't have emission testing so never ran into that problem :thumbup:


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Watching Southpark re-run bump.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Stage 3+ engine bay, lookin out for my little bros, bump. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Stage 3+ engine bay, lookin out for my little bros, bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious, what rods did you go with for stage 3+?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

james9120 said:


> Curious, what rods did you go with for stage 3+?


Arin's rod is more than enough by itself


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> Arin's rod is more than enough by itself


Damn, that's hot. Must be forged H beams at least.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> Curious, what rods did you go with for stage 3+?


Nothing yet, will probably do IE rods though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Nothing yet, will probably do IE rods though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You haven't had any issues without doing rods? I assumed it was required for those levels, so I sort of drifted away from the stage 3+ kit.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> You haven't had any issues without doing rods? I assumed it was required for those levels, so I sort of drifted away from the stage 3+ kit.


A few ppl ive spoken to mentioned that unless the car will see track use or 100 oct that it wont be required. Another thing i look at is Tq numbers. A ko4 on the current programing on 100 oct makes more tq than 3+ on pump gas.... and theres plenty of ko4 cars running around out there. I'll still do rods for my own piece of mind though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> A few ppl ive spoken to mentioned that unless the car will see track use or 100 oct that it wont be required. Another thing i look at is Tq numbers. A ko4 on the current programing on 100 oct makes more tq than 3+ on pump gas.... and theres plenty of ko4 cars running around out there. I'll still do rods for my own piece of mind though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks! Its hard to find BT TSI guys out there..


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> Interesting, thanks! Its hard to find BT TSI guys out there..


theres a few of us. Im benefitting from the guys that came before me and im still learning too. The upside to doing all my own work is learning the ins and outs of the tsi engine bay and lots of trouble shooting lol if you want to check out the daily tinkering, checkout my IG (see sig) , enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> Arin's rod is more than enough by itself


Omfg lol

Arin's rod is definitely a requirement for over 400wtq.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> Omfg lol
> 
> Arin's rod is definitely a requirement for over 400wtq.


since we dont have a hpfp... i dont see us hitting those numbers anytime soon trolololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively working on a couple TSI engines at the moment.
> 
> No further questions. :laugh:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

34 pages guys…. did I miss anything? Any updates?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HYDE16 said:


> 34 pages guys…. did I miss anything? Any updates?


i got tired of waiting and went 3+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

^Sweet, how do you like it? What are the power figures? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

bokiNY said:


> ^Sweet, how do you like it? What are the power figures?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


25 psi, holds, doesnt taper, even with a LSD theres no traction in 3rd if you mat it lol, drives perfectly ok for a DD too. Pulls clean to redline, doesnt taper off. Havent dynod yet but id guess it runs pretty dang good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

^Sounds awesome, enjoy it man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> 34 pages guys…. did I miss anything? Any updates?


The update is....after 34 pages the only update we have is "We are working on a few TSI engines."


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Quick question for you APR K04 guys, anyone experiencing weird boost fluctuations up to 3000RPM under partial throttle, with a DSG? My boost shoots all over the place exactly at 2500RPM, and lasts till exactly 3000RPM. Which makes for uneasy shifts. I'm curious if that's what other people are experiencing, or I need to plug in the fogger to check for leaks.


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

GlfSprtCT1,

Any chance we could meet up and let me take your car for a drive? I was about to buy a big turbo kit but couldn't get GIAC to commit to tuning. Then I started thinking about just going ko4 but still haven't made up my mind. I keep going back and forth in my head.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

greasyginzo said:


> GlfSprtCT1,
> 
> Any chance we could meet up and let me take your car for a drive? I was about to buy a big turbo kit but couldn't get GIAC to commit to tuning. Then I started thinking about just going ko4 but still haven't made up my mind. I keep going back and forth in my head.



so that is like a good thing imo considering


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

dooby dooby doo


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

greasyginzo said:


> GlfSprtCT1,
> 
> Any chance we could meet up and let me take your car for a drive? I was about to buy a big turbo kit but couldn't get GIAC to commit to tuning. Then I started thinking about just going ko4 but still haven't made up my mind. I keep going back and forth in my head.


If you're ever up in the CT area, sure thing! :beer:


----------



## f00kie (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe in time for May track season start?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

^^^ appreciate the entertaining pictures, in the absence of an entertaining K04 software upgrade.....


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


just trying to keep hope alive as well as bring some lulz to this thread.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> ^^^ appreciate the entertaining pictures, in the absence of an entertaining K04 software upgrade.....


exactly...

im thinking to go Uni Stage 2+ file..... Talked to guys they did few reviews of file, after got some feedback on original ko4 file... APR dsnt seem to care abt ko4 guys anymore.... they did tune for Audi A8? really? who da hell needs it in that community, when average driver 60+ and careless about tuning!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> ^^^ appreciate the entertaining pictures, in the absence of an entertaining K04 software upgrade.....


exactly...

im thinking to go Uni Stage 2+ file..... Talked to guys they did few reviews of file, after got some feedback on original ko4 file... APR dsnt seem to care abt ko4 guys anymore.... they did tune for Audi A8? really? who da hell needs it in that community, when average driver 60+ and careless about tuning!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

if uni would lower their price to switch (like revo does) and they werent 3 hours frome me, done. but, just cant and will not justify spending 600 to switcht



UNI makes a great tune, but if they took a page from revo and offered it for like half (which they gave a former golfmk6 for 400, so dont tell me they cant) they would make a ton of money 


just my 0.02


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> if uni would lower their price to switch (like revo does) and they werent 3 hours frome me, done. but, just cant and will not justify spending 600 to switcht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its more like 750 for stage 2+ minus 50 bux that they run now, plus labor...

I asked em for a better deal, u want see what they said? I cant post a picture!


Very legit answer.... i respect that!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Its more like 750 for stage 2+ minus 50 bux that they run now, plus labor...
> 
> I asked em for a better deal, u want see what they said? I cant post a picture!
> 
> ...



oh, same here man. i was told 600 to switch. hence why i put 600. yep, normally 750 to switch, not including labor. so, you are looking at 850 to switch tunes


but, i can completely understand and respect why some have switched. whether it was misfires, cold start issues or just getting jaded with the power. i just cant justify spending that much to switch


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

You got a PM 

600? Why not 750 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Pm'd you back. read and proceed to laugh sir :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GTX series done yet?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> oh, same here man. i was told 600 to switch. hence why i put 600. yep, normally 750 to switch, not including labor. so, you are looking at 850 to switch tunes
> 
> 
> but, i can completely understand and respect why some have switched. whether it was misfires, cold start issues or just getting jaded with the power. i just cant justify spending that much to switch



Well u figure ppl put soo much money into these cars, and for them to have problems and what not from a so called OEM+ aftermarket company thats praised for their "reliability" over other tunes its pretty annoying and disheartening....the tune is the most important part that brings all the hardware together and working in harmony....the ppl that have already switched have already spent a good chunk of money and prolly just want to be able to drive and enjoy the car and so the priceto switch is easily justified 


I have a buddy from socal with a k04 CC and he just recently switched from APR to GIAC due to heavy misfiring....he also got the GIAC DSG tune and he says the car drives like a dream and has noticeable power over the APR tune with no misfires


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Well u figure ppl put soo much money into these cars, and for them to have problems and what not from a so called OEM+ aftermarket company thats praised for their "reliability" over other tunes its pretty annoying and disheartening....the tune is the most important part that brings all the hardware together and working in harmony....the ppl that have already switched have already spent a good chunk of money and prolly just want to be able to drive and enjoy the car and so the priceto switch is *easily justified *
> 
> 
> I have a buddy from socal with a k04 CC and he just recently switched from APR to GIAC due to heavy misfiring....he also got the GIAC DSG tune and he says the car drives like a dream and has noticeable power over the APR tune with no misfires


oh absolutely agree. i am just a cheap mofo right now and rather have a free update than pay that much to switch. 


again, i completely understand why most have switched, i would have too with the issues they were having. i have just been fortunate to not have any issues so far (29k on the odometer)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> oh absolutely agree. i am just a cheap mofo right now and rather have a free update than pay that much to switch.
> 
> 
> again, i completely understand why most have switched, i would have too with the issues they were having. i have just been fortunate to not have any issues so far (29k on the odometer)


Oh yea trust me when i say i know money dont grow on trees :laugh: 

Yea some have been fortunate to be problem free and others not so fortunate....its also hard when u have 50% of the cars out there tuned by APR and then the other 50% are split by the rest of the tuning companies so the problems seem alot worse on the more popular tune....but thats part of being the big fish in the pond


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yep yep


you never hear about the good things, only the bad. goes with every product ever produced . 


uni makes a damn fine tune as well as GIAC, but went APR due to getting an insane deal on k04 and buddy's shop doing the install for dirt cheap.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> yep yep
> 
> 
> you never hear about the good things, only the bad. goes with every product ever produced .
> ...


Actually, I really haven't had any horrible problems with my APR K04 tune, I just want More Powah!

Now that APR can start raking in the profits for the Audi S8 tune from the five rich 60-year old guys that don't own Teslas, they should have plenty of time and resources to work on the TSI k04 tune.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Now that APR can start raking in the profits for the Audi S8 tune from the five rich 60-year old guys that don't own Teslas, they should have plenty of time and resources to work on the TSI k04 tune.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Hahaha thats pretty funny:laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Now that APR can start raking in the profits for the Audi S8 tune from the five rich 60-year old guys that don't own Teslas, they should have plenty of time and resources to work on the TSI k04 tune.


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Actually, I really haven't had any horrible problems with my APR K04 tune, I just want More Powah!


I had absolutely no problems with my APR K04 tuning but decided to be a developmental guinea pig for DM and made some significant gains. In addition, I really like the ability to do the flashing myself, back to stock if necessary, and have options for customization if I add WM or something down the road.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Switched to Unitronic ! No misfires, smooth idle, holds boost, enough said.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

actual update bump?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see what APR has up its sleeves... the intake manifold and revised tune are sure to keep APR out front!

:thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> I can't wait to see what APR has up its sleeves... the intake manifold and revised tune are sure to keep APR out front!
> 
> :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Well, suck me sideways!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/apr-mobile/id745783884?mt=8


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yep. so expect k04 tune done by 2016


buddy already bought it and waiting for monday to come around to buy bluetooth dongle


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> yep. so expect k04 tune done by 2016
> 
> 
> buddy already bought it and waiting for monday to come around to buy bluetooth dongle


more info on the dongle??


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> more info on the dongle??


From App Store:

Once connected through APR’s required Bluetooth dongle and flashed with the required and compatible APR ECU Upgrade, APR Mobile can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.



So, I am assuming APR will release a dongle this coming week to go with the App.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

shut up and take my money!!!


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> From App Store:
> 
> Once connected through APR’s required Bluetooth dongle and flashed with the required and compatible APR ECU Upgrade, APR Mobile can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.
> 
> ...


This App runs only in IOS, or also Windows phone?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i have yet to see an APR Android/Windows application. Seems it is only for iOS at this time.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> i have yet to see an APR Android/Windows application. Seems it is only for iOS at this time.


:thumbdown::banghead:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> From App Store:
> 
> So, I am assuming APR will release a dongle this coming week to go with the App.


This week? We know that's not how APR works. It took them two year to get the app on iTunes, the dongle will take until at least the end of 2014. Just in time for a 3.0 k04 update the beginning of 2015. 

So in essence, it's all coming "soon" and "they are working on it."


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> i have yet to see an APR Android/Windows application. Seems it is only for iOS at this time.


So it is only for iTards? I didn't know APR had that many customers born in the 1940s!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> So it is only for iTards? I didn't know APR had that many customers born in the 1940s!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk



sorry, can't hear you over my dongle


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> sorry, can't hear you over my dongle


I thought you were just happy to see me....

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

nick0188 said:


> This week? We know that's not how APR works. It took them two year to get the app on iTunes, the dongle will take until at least the end of 2014. Just in time for a 3.0 k04 update the beginning of 2015.
> 
> So in essence, it's all coming "soon" and "they are working on it."


Wrong, get ready to open your wallet this week.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I thought you were just happy to see me....
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


:heart:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> Wrong, get ready to open your wallet this week.


I'll believe it when I see it. I have friends that work there too and everything is still quiet.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

So does this mean the k04 update is coming soon as well??? APR? Update please :thumbup: Im very close to switching to UNI if no approximate date is given for the update. Tired of waiting, its been 7 months..


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

sovietsky19 said:


> So does this mean the k04 update is coming soon as well??? APR? Update please :thumbup: Im very close to switching to UNI if no approximate date is given for the update. Tired of waiting, its been 7 months..


We've already tried threats on this thread, they don't work....

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

sovietsky19 said:


> So does this mean the k04 update is coming soon as well??? APR? Update please :thumbup: Im very close to switching to UNI if no approximate date is given for the update. Tired of waiting, its been 7 months..


Lol yeah, there are over a thousand posts of people ranting on here since May. You think because you post that you're tired of waiting and are threatening to switch that that's going to jump start APR to hurry up and get this FREE update out. Lol you're delirious!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

seriously thinking about driving to Alabama and lighting a sack of poop on fire by the front door


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> seriously thinking about driving to Alabama and lighting a sack of poop on fire by the front door


Let's all do it!!! It would be like a big poop bonfire!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

**** it, i'm in


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

lots of jimmies rustled on golfmk6 :laugh:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> lots of jimmies rustled on golfmk6 :laugh:


I thought Arin was still banned from that forum.....

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

No sir


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> lots of jimmies rustled on golfmk6 :laugh:


app thread?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> app thread?


Just read it myself.. its in the 2.0t tech area of that "other" forum. sit back and enjoy. lol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> app thread?


si senor




GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Just read it myself.. its in the 2.0t tech area of that "other" forum. sit back and enjoy. lol


^ this


that site is a joke. i try to stay away from it and only go on there to look for deals just in case vendor doesnt post here.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

troy, texted you


:laugh:


----------



## GLIMK6 (Sep 30, 2012)

APR's 5lbs Dongle

https://store.goapr.com/products/APR-Mobile-Dongle.html


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GLIMK6 said:


> APR's 5lbs Dongle
> 
> https://store.goapr.com/products/APR-Mobile-Dongle.html


That is shipping weight isn't it?


----------



## GLIMK6 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dongle should weigh less then a pound, so yea prob shipping weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GLIMK6 said:


> APR's 5lbs Dongle
> 
> https://store.goapr.com/products/APR-Mobile-Dongle.html


That is shipping weight isn't it?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

^ Hahaha x2.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

So I heard that we should have a k04 update very soon, hopefully in a couple weeks. Which probably means by January? APR is currently working on the GTX tune and then we are next. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

sovietsky19 said:


> So I heard that we should have a k04 update very soon, hopefully in a couple weeks. Which probably means by January? APR is currently working on the GTX tune and then we are next. :thumbup::beer:




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Don't be jerks if the dates aren't exact. Remember, it's the holidays.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

3+ update... woohoo.... :happyanim: :beer:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

So like what I have been saying for how many months now?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> So like what I have been saying for how many months now?


hpfp hpfp hpfp 

???? lololol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

I knew the nudes would pay off ! 


Thanks for all the updates throughout the forums arin :thumbup:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any K04 numbers yet?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

good news:



[email protected] said:


> Yeah, there was a tease, but it didn't pan out. We went another direction, and hired new people. Eric spent a lot of time working on the Golf R platform, and then handed it off to Jamie. He finished everything on that front and now it's the bees knees. Ask anyone with a Golf R which software they want. : ) The decision was made to tackle MED17 from the ground up, starting over, fresh, with everything we've learned. Jamie's spent months pouring through everything to the point where he knows the system inside and out. Models are not ignored. He's doing it all right, and that will pay off big time for all of you, especially should a tech support issue ever arise. Right now he's wrapping up 3+ GTX. He'll then hit 3 GTX and that will lead to the K04.
> 
> I have zero doubts anything will touch the new software in terms of completeness, power, performance, acceleration, etc for at least 5 years.
> 
> :thumbsup:


bad news:

How can Guy's 3+ trap over 130.



GlfSprtCT1 said:


> hpfp hpfp hpfp
> 
> ???? lololol


apparently. losing over 10mph on our traps because of it.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:sob:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :sob:


3071 getting a new tune or just gtx?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> 3071 getting a new tune or just gtx?


gtx... shhh.. dont tell the gf. *hides in garage*


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> gtx... shhh.. dont tell the gf. *hides in garage*


:laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

stage 3+ done?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

ETA +/-3 weeks?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

tree_hugger said:


> stage 3+ done?


:beer: #thestruggle


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Wait for it.........


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## gabriel42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Seems like the bitching helped. Maybe we should start bitching about the lack of an updated tune..... :banghead:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i know something you dont know


nananana boo boo


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> i know something you dont know
> 
> 
> nananana boo boo


Is it that Driver Motor Sports is offering 10% of for anyone that switches software??


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Friday the 13th BUMP!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's to hoping APR gives us all a nice Christmas preset :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> Here's to hoping APR gives us all a nice Christmas preset :beer:


There is going to be something BIG next week ~

https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

jspirate said:


> There is going to be something BIG next week ~
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport


How many times have we fell for this (relating to K04 software) over the past 10 months?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> How many times have we fell for this (relating to K04 software) over the past 10 months?


Haha.

The update was for the 4.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade. Which BTW, is nothing short of impressive :thumbup:


----------



## GLIMK6 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cadubya said:


> Don't be jerks if the dates aren't exact. Remember, it's the holidays.


According to this, the time frame is around the second week of Jan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Haha.
> 
> The update was for the 4.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade. Which BTW, is nothing short of impressive :thumbup:


Saw that this AM :thumbup:

They are prob not going to make as big of a deal about a K04 update


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Saw that this AM :thumbup:
> 
> They are prob not going to make as big of a deal about a K04 update


Gat-damn! $3k for a tune, albeit an impressive tune. I guess rs6 owners can afford it. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Gat-damn! $3k for a tune, albeit an impressive tune. I guess rs6 owners can afford it.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


When you're the only tune option out there and it's such a pricey car you can charge almost whatever you want


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just watched that video of the 4.0 tune. Sweet Jesus!!! That speedometer needle was a joke. I thought I had the video playback in fast forward!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> When you're the only tune option out there and it's such a pricey car you can charge almost whatever you want


Yes, the fact that Apr is the only tuner offering such quality options for this many platforms is the reason I haven't jumped ship! (besides the fact that changing tunes means you lose 100% of your investment on the previous tune)


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Yes, the fact that Apr is the only tuner offering such quality options for this many platforms is the reason I haven't jumped ship! (besides the fact that changing tunes means you lose 100% of your investment on the previous tune)


x2 right there with you


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

Turbo_Joe said:


> When you're the only tune option out there and it's such a pricey car you can charge almost whatever you want


more like in order to make profit when you have $x in to R&D and you are selling y units, the cost per unit has to go up when y is smaller. and y is a lot smaller number on 4.0TSI engines compared to 2.0TSI engines.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

papaskot said:


> more like in order to make profit when you have $x in to R&D and you are selling y units, the cost per unit has to go up when y is smaller. and y is a lot smaller number on 4.0TSI engines compared to 2.0TSI engines.


That kind of goes without saying, I can't imagine how much $$$ was dumped into getting this tune out on the shelf


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A NEW TUNE!!!


:wave:



can't wait to see how good these updates are gonna be


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A NEW TUNE!!!
> 
> 
> :wave:
> ...


My money is on a end of February release date for the V3 K04 update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

why's that?

my money is on end of this month/first weeks of january


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> why's that?
> 
> my money is on end of this month/first weeks of january


I truly hope so!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

I'll just leave this here..my guess is the foreground is the current 3 or 3+ tune??.. and the background is the gtx "upgrade".. lets hope the ko4 results are as good..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

You get the other one too?


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

What is that plot from? The solid and dashed lines are essentially the same below about 3300 RPM, so it SEEMS as if they are the same turbo, with one getting boost cut at that point. The bluish line appears to be a torque curve, while the green line a power curve, but in neither case do they cross @ 5252 RPM like they should if they were HP and ft/lbs. Unless the scale for HP and TQ are different in that plot?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> You get the other one too?


No... its the only one ive seen. :-/


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

dscline said:


> What is that plot from? The solid and dashed lines are essentially the same below about 3300 RPM, so it SEEMS as if they are the same turbo, with one getting boost cut at that point. The bluish line appears to be a torque curve, while the green line a power curve, but in neither case do they cross @ 5252 RPM like they should if they were HP and ft/lbs. Unless the scale for HP and TQ are different in that plot?


My guess is this is a dyno for the updated/upgraded 3/3+ kit. More of a tease than anything, but that tq doe!!!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> No... its the only one ive seen. :-/


Did you crop it?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> Did you crop it?


not by much. the original didnt show #'s either though.


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just trying to make sense of it. All the APR plots I've seen scale the TQ and HP the same, so the plots cross properly @ 5252 RPM. Some dynos spit out graphs where the TQ and HP are on different scales, but it's hard to tell without being able to see all the numbers.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if this has any relation to the APR Australia stage 3+ GTI that just ran a 10.9 @ 133mph?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

hpfp


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> hpfp


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

ban hpfp!


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

BUMP! 

I'd like to pull the trigger on this tiny turbo but I wanna see some updates before I do!


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I'd like to pull the trigger on this tiny turbo but I wanna see some updates before I do!


Even without updates it is well worth it. I have had my APR kit since 300 miles on the odometer, I am now at 20k and have had no probs.... Plus the winter sale is going on right now.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Christmas update bump! :beer::thumbup::biggrinsanta:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Irish carbomb bump


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Irish carbomb bump












NA HPFP Bump


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> NA HPFP Bump


#ded trololololololol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

December bump


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)




----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Rays is a about the perfect sponsor.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the release! 

:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^ that


if not, poop in a bag being sent to APR HQ daily.


do not test me, i will eat fiber pills every ten mins


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> ^ that
> 
> 
> if not, poop in a bag being sent to APR HQ daily.
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> ^ that
> 
> 
> if not, poop in a bag being sent to APR HQ daily.
> ...


soft bowel movements

whata sissy


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

fine


logs are on the way


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

This thread is just awesome! Lol.


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> This thread is just awesome! Lol.


I agree, out of hand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

hopefully the new file will fix the the crazy misfires while reversing


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> fine
> 
> 
> logs are on the way


Logs are always appropriate for a new tune!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

logs sent


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

tree_hugger said:


> logs sent


what logs are these? new beta file? K04?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> what logs are these? new beta file? K04?


I think he means logs like the ones you see when you take the Browns to the Super Bowl....

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> what logs are these? new beta file? K04?





Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I think he means logs like the ones you see when you take the Browns to the Super Bowl....
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:opcorn::facepalm:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Did the stage 3+ or even stage 3 update come out yet? If not, now its looking like February for us.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> Did the stage 3+ or even stage 3 update come out yet? If not, now its looking like February for us.


nope.. nothing yet opcorn:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Because of the amount of sick people (APR plague) I think it's delayed. "I know a guy who knows THE guy" who is doing the updates and apparently he was out sick for a bit.

And this is just my assumption, but I'm guessing everything will come out at once like the R's did.


----------



## dscline (Jul 3, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> "I know a guy who knows THE guy" who is doing the updates and apparently he was out sick for a bit.


Yeah, I heard he passed out at 31 Flavors. I guess it's pretty serious.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

...........


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

2014 bump!

:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

8 months of waiting bump...


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

He posted in the R forum yesterday. Might be starting to feel better now.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

2014 bump! 
What you got on my 40, Smokey?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

gonna start throwing **** bump


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

It must be nice working for APR, it sounds like they get a lot of holiday time off. Most of us are right back at work the next day!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> 2014 bump!
> What you got on my 40, Smokey?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


How's the DSG tune with the K04? I've been curious about the before and after, just too lazy to search.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*...thread-jack intermission.....*



james9120 said:


> How's the DSG tune with the K04? I've been curious about the before and after, just too lazy to search.


Hi James. While we wait for the next animated gif/ meme from Treehugger, I am happy to thread-jack to answer your question!

I drove with the k04 and stock DSG for a year before getting the HPA DSG tune. What always bugged me about the stock DSG, even before I had the k04, was the slow, gradual upshifts, even at full throttle. This only became more apparent with the large jump in power that the k04 provided. 

I think VWs goal with the DSG was to take away the feeling of shifts that you get with the standard auto, and just give a feeling of seamless acceleration. That's great if you want your car to drive like a 1978 Cadillac Brougham, not a k04'd mk6 GTI. 

My favorite benefit of the HPA Stage 2 DSG tune is the progressive shifting curve; although shift speeds are improved at all throttle levels, even cruising in "D" mode, they are progressively faster with increased throttle and torque load. The improvement is definitely noticable and there is definitely improved acceleration due to the faster shifts.
When I am driving "normal" with passengers, D-mode feels almost exactly the same as stock, as the 2000rpm shift points remain unchanged. However, the faster shift speeds provide a new joy to throttle-controlled downshifts in D-mode. At 40 mph, I can stomp on the gas and dump from 6th to 3rd at full boost and roast the tires. Another benefit of the DSG tune is that it completely disables the stupid kick-down switch under the gas pedal. No more accidental downshifts from 4th gear at 4500 rpm to 3rd gear at Redline because I pushed the pedal too hard. I notice the improved shifting every day and I would spend the $$ on this upgrade again in a heartbeat. 

Personally, I think the DSG should have come this way from the factory, and that this is a "must have" modification if you have k04+ power.

Ok, back to the poop jokes and v3 release rumors......


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/44535870.jpg


:wave:


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Hi James. While we wait for the next animated gif/ meme from Treehugger, I am happy to thread-jack to answer your question!
> 
> I drove with the k04 and stock DSG for a year before getting the HPA DSG tune. What always bugged me about the stock DSG, even before I had the k04, was the slow, gradual upshifts, even at full throttle. This only became more apparent with the large jump in power that the k04 provided.
> 
> ...


I'm k04 with stock dsg file. I'm kinda waiting for apr's release of a dsg tune but the shift points form the stock tune are getting old. I drive almost exclusively in M mode because of this. The other thing I can't stand is when I'm at WOT and at redline, the car won't up shift into 3rd without letting off the throttle. The stock program does not recognize such a high rpm and kinda gets stuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Hi James. While we wait for the next animated gif/ meme from Treehugger, I am happy to thread-jack to answer your question!
> 
> I drove with the k04 and stock DSG for a year before getting the HPA DSG tune. What always bugged me about the stock DSG, even before I had the k04, was the slow, gradual upshifts, even at full throttle. This only became more apparent with the large jump in power that the k04 provided.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the informative answer! One thing that always bothered me about the stock DSG file is the apparent torque converter feeling when the turbo spikes. It would seem like the clutch slips and the car backs down on power a tiny bit. You can visually see this happen too, the RPMS will shoot up 300rpm's and level back down. Does this go away?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Swagger76 said:


> I'm k04 with stock dsg file. I'm kinda waiting for apr's release of a dsg tune but the shift points form the stock tune are getting old. I drive almost exclusively in M mode because of this. The other thing I can't stand is when I'm at WOT and at redline, the car won't up shift into 3rd without letting off the throttle. The stock program does not recognize such a high rpm and kinda gets stuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might be waiting a long time for APR to create a DSG tune. It has been over a decade since DSG appeared in the US, they've had plenty of time to jump into it. Ask the TT and '04 R32 guys: HPA by far has the most experience with DSG tuning, which is why I went with them. 

Not sure about your redline shifting problem, does this happen only during wheelspin?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

james9120 said:


> Interesting, thanks for the informative answer! One thing that always bothered me about the stock DSG file is the apparent torque converter feeling when the turbo spikes. It would seem like the clutch slips and the car backs down on power a tiny bit. You can visually see this happen too, the RPMS will shoot up 300rpm's and level back down. Does this go away?


Glad to offer feedback! I'm not sure if what you are describing is related to the DSG. It might be the APR K04 file!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Glad to offer feedback! I'm not sure if what you are describing is related to the DSG. It might be the APR K04 file!


That's what I'm hoping, it didn't do with APR stage 2+ file. I guess I'll just find out


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

Updated tune is ready


----------



## Cadubya (May 20, 2013)

Dave80 said:


> Updated tune is ready


I don't believe you!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Dave80 said:


> Updated tune is ready


trololololol


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Dave80 said:


> Updated tune is ready


How do you know this?
I'll wait for APR to comment and have a releas info.
But I hope you're right.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like we have to wait till Monday


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I knew APR would come through!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport


Its probably some new tune for Audi )


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah, i am about tired of holding my breathe. 



ill be here monday to either eat crow or just ****ing stop posting


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport


another stg 3 s/c kit. not us.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaand I'm done


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

HalvieCuw said:


> another stg 3 s/c kit. not us.


Agreed, I would be surprised if they would build up the release of a mere software update like this....


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> Aaaaaaaaand I'm done


Those dudes have been waiting forever for that kit to come out though.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Agreed, I would be surprised if they would build up the release of a mere software update like this....


If they release all three updates at the same time I could see them making a big deal out of it. Probably not if they are trickled out one at a time.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> Those dudes have been waiting forever for that kit to come out though.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ready to throw feces on Monday..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


>


lol

Wonder how long they have been waiting though. I think the b8 s4 stg 3 talk began before ttrs stg 3 talk. When that ttrs stg 3 youtube video first came out, they mentioned it was still 6 months out. Pretty sure it ended up being quite a bit longer than that (redesigning the kit and all). Are they at a year and a half yet?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i think so man.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.drivermotorsport.com/mk6 k04 & frankenturbo.html


:wave:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> http://www.drivermotorsport.com/mk6 k04 & frankenturbo.html
> 
> 
> :wave:


Been torture testing for at least 3 months now. Same boat were in already lol


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah, but i trust they will release it sooner rather than later. the power output achieved on the FSI tune alone was amazing. So, i know these guys will put out something awesome as well. 


regardless, sent an email to them just to see.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

MK7 tune.....


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

zucchini said:


> MK7 stg 3.....


:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

THEY HAVE BEEN WAITING YEARS I TELL YA!



:facepalm:


----------



## Abe Froeman (Jan 2, 2014)

dscline said:


> Yeah, I heard he passed out at 31 Flavors. I guess it's pretty serious.



"Four thousand restaurants in the downtown area, I pick the one my father goes to."


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> yeah, but i trust they will release it sooner rather than later. the power output achieved on the FSI tune alone was amazing. So, i know these guys will put out something awesome as well.
> 
> 
> regardless, sent an email to them just to see.


and they responded back. all i am going to say is that they are ****ing awesome if the timeframe i was given holds true.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> http://www.drivermotorsport.com/mk6 k04 & frankenturbo.html
> 
> 
> :wave:


I have no interest in these FT-clowns.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> and they responded back. all i am going to say is that they are ****ing awesome if the timeframe i was given holds true.


uhhh...


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

ill text you


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I have no interest in these FT-clowns.


it was more showing that they are doing ko4 TSI tunes Colonel


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

I think what we can all agree on is that there should be an announcement that its pronounced K-zero-4. I see the typo all the time!


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> it was more showing that they are doing ko4 TSI tunes Colonel


Ah, my bad.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

james9120 said:


> I think what we can all agree on is that there should be an announcement that its pronounced K-zero-4. I see the typo all the time!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tomorrow's the big day for the mk8 stage 6+ release. :thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

JOY!


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing for ours yet. 
Only HPFP and supercharger for the 4.2FSI. 
Come one APR. Give us the Power.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

a3sbq said:


> nothing for ours yet.
> only *hpfp *and supercharger *for* the *4.2fsi*.
> Come one apr. Give us the power.


what 

the 

****


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Unitronic


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess the *$18,000* :what::what::what: rs4 supercharger kit is more important. Out of the 2500 RS4's in the US, how many..edit, who the **** in their right mind is going to drop 20 grand on a supercharger.

They could probably sell 10,000 K04 software upgrades at 100 bucks a piece before they sell 2 of these superchargers.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

I asked Arin for updates and this is what he posted on the GolfMKVI forums: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

3+ done. 
3 on the dyno right now. 
K04 next. 

3+ took the longest as we were COMPLETELY rewriting the entire system from the ground up. Once it's written, going back to the lower stages is a walk in the park. 1 day on the dyno with stage 3 and it was 95% there. 

This update is going to be absolutely nuts.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> I guess the *$18,000* :what::what::what: rs4 supercharger kit is more important. Out of the 2500 RS4's in the US, how many..edit, who the **** in their right mind is going to drop 20 grand on a supercharger.
> 
> They could probably sell 10,000 K04 software upgrades at 100 bucks a piece before they sell 2 of these superchargers.


Pricey, yes. But adding 200+ HP to the b7 rs4 is pretty awesome. Gotta pay to play....

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

if you can afford a RS7, 18k is pocket change


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> if you can afford a RS7, 18k is pocket change


the old rs4 not rs7

so that wasn't released weeks ago when they put all the videos up? Haha at b8s4 owners


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

sovietsky19 said:


> I asked Arin for updates and this is what he posted on the GolfMKVI forums: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 3+ done.
> 3 on the dyno right now.
> ...


I didn't believe this for a second the first time I read it, that's why I switched. Also, "the new K04 tune is going to be so great nothing will touch it for five years". Bull****


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> if you can afford a RS7, 18k is pocket change


An rs7, yes. An rs4? No. You can buy a used one for like 35 grand. Hell I know a kid that spend 60k on a brand new b8 s4 and then it took him a year to be able to afford a $300 intake. And by afford, I mean put it on a credit card. 

I don't really think 18k (to just swipe your card and have it go all at once) is pocket change unless you are in the Lamborghini range of buying cars and car **** for fun.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a tard and saw rs7 instead of rs4. Yeah, f that lol


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I wonder if those power figures are before or after the carbon has been cleaned out of those 4.2 fsi motors?

Also, did anybody else see that they already sold 5 of those supercharger kits....?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

MK6GTI said:


> I wonder if those power figures are before or after the carbon has been cleaned out of those 4.2 fsi motors?
> 
> Also, did anybody else see that they already sold 5 of those supercharger kits....?


Maybe after carbon cleaning, I'd like to see the 2000 miles later dyne though :laugh:

Either way, I want an updated tune!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

"After these updates, no ECUs should need to be removed for flashing after the initial flash."

This is exciting in-and-of-itself!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> "After these updates, no ECUs should need to be removed for flashing after the initial flash."
> 
> This is exciting in-and-of-itself!


Hate waiting!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jspirate said:


> "After these updates, no ECUs should need to be removed for flashing after the initial flash."
> 
> This is exciting in-and-of-itself!


until you take your car to the dealer and they kill your flash while updating the ECU


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

DasCC said:


> until you take your car to the dealer and they kill your flash while updating the ECU


I've had warranty work done 3 times, all while k04 with this never happening. Even so, you still won't need your ecu pulled to get a reflash if it does happen


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> I've had warranty work done 3 times, all while k04 with this never happening. Even so, you still won't need your ecu pulled to get a reflash if it does happen



Nods

They removed my ECU the first time to get the k04 flash. After that, it was flashed two times through the ODB port. When I got my 4th file, they had to pull the ECU.

Maybe I am misinterpretting Arin's comments, but it sounds to me like once the MED17 ECU has been bench flashed the first time, it will remain accessible via the ODB port. This is not the case currently.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DasCC said:


> until you take your car to the dealer and they kill your flash while updating the ECU


My VW dealer is my APR dealer :thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> i am also on that site and saw that. see above for my thoughts


Ur such a spammer  and i love it lol

P.s. Didnt see anything valuable.. Cld u point it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

AND I JUST DELETED THAT POST AS YOU QUOTED IT!

:laugh:

and of course, nothing of value.


just the usual response


me:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> AND I JUST DELETED THAT POST AS YOU QUOTED IT!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


Lmao u turned me into spammer with that quote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Speeddemon69 (Oct 22, 2007)

So update never happened this monday only more Audi crap. I guess i know now what the "A" in APR stands for! So u guys did poo already? I ate a lot last nice so have a big pile on the way out lol.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Nods
> 
> They removed my ECU the first time to get the k04 flash. After that, it was flashed two times through the ODB port. When I got my 4th file, they had to pull the ECU.
> 
> Maybe I am misinterpretting Arin's comments, but it sounds to me like once the MED17 ECU has been bench flashed the first time, it will remain accessible via the ODB port. This is not the case currently.


He means you won't have to crack the ecu at all. They did this for the Audi supercharged 3.0's a few months back, which initially required a bench flash. 

My was opened for stage 2. Then again for k04. I've had multiple tweaks done for the k04 file that were updated right from the obd2 since then. Some of the newer ecu's tend to be picky going from the stage 1/2 to bigger turbo software from what I understand. Since the beginning it was supposed to be one crack and then update through the obd2 after that, which does work for most people. 

Either way, I agree with the gif's above :laugh:
I want to make powaaa.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Speeddemon69 said:


> So update never happened this monday only more Audi crap. I guess i know now what the "A" in APR stands for! So u guys did poo already? I ate a lot last nice so have a big pile on the way out lol.


Actually.. the A in APR is for audi lol

Audi Performance and Racing. 

:beer: (dont mind me, haven't had coffee yet today)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> He means you won't have to crack the ecu at all. They did this for the Audi supercharged 3.0's a few months back, which initially required a bench flash.
> 
> My was opened for stage 2. Then again for k04. I've had multiple tweaks done for the k04 file that were updated right from the obd2 since then. Some of the newer ecu's tend to be picky going from the stage 1/2 to bigger turbo software from what I understand. Since the beginning it was supposed to be one crack and then update through the obd2 after that, which does work for most people.
> 
> ...


Did you talk to someone about this? Or just interpreting differently? His quote is:

"After these updates, no ECUs should need to be removed for flashing *after the initial flash*."

To me, that says that the initial flash may still require removal. At least thats the way it reads to me.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

rawr


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Speeddemon69 said:


> So update never happened this monday only more Audi crap. I guess i know now what the "A" in APR stands for! So u guys did poo already? I ate a lot last nice so have a big pile on the way out lol.


Hey. I am driving an Audi. But don't get much love either 
Maybe next Monday is our day opcorn:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

jspirate said:


> Did you talk to someone about this? Or just interpreting differently? His quote is:
> 
> "After these updates, no ECUs should need to be removed for flashing *after the initial flash*."
> 
> To me, that says that the initial flash may still require removal. At least thats the way it reads to me.


Ahh my bad. Brain fart. I did read that wrong. So I guess this just means they solved the little issues they had before, because most ecu's already never have to be reopened after the first flash. 

I thought they did the same thing they did with the Audi cars which can all be port flashed now, but apparently not.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> Ahh my bad. Brain fart. I did read that wrong. So I guess this just means they solved the little issues they had before, because most ecu's already never have to be reopened after the first flash.
> 
> I thought they did the same thing they did with the Audi cars which can all be port flashed now, but apparently not.


It was a bummer to have to pull mine twice, so I am looking forward to this improvement!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> I've had warranty work done 3 times, all while k04 with this never happening. Even so, you still won't need your ecu pulled to get a reflash if it does happen


Nope. Had an ECU update at the dealer. Took it back to the APR dealer and they were unable to reflash via OB2 port. Had to pull it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Nope. Had an ECU update at the dealer. Took it back to the APR dealer and they were unable to reflash via OB2 port. Had to pull it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This can happen without getting a VW update. So, maybe its possible that the VW update was not the reason the ECU had to be pulled again? It would be good to hear from others that are tuned and have received VW updates...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jspirate said:


> This can happen without getting a VW update. So, maybe its possible that the VW update was not the reason the ECU had to be pulled again? It would be good to hear from others that are tuned and have received VW updates...


According to the APR dealer (034 Motorsport) it was due to the update. They said normally after having it pulled and flashed, stage 1 in my case, they can update to stg 2, k04 etc via OB2. However once the VW dealer reflashed my ECU it undid whatever it is the APR people do and they have to pull it again.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

DasCC said:


> According to the APR dealer (034 Motorsport) it was due to the update. They said normally after having it pulled and flashed, stage 1 in my case, they can update to stg 2, k04 etc via OB2. However once the VW dealer reflashed my ECU it undid whatever it is the APR people do and they have to pull it again.


Same thing happened to me Stage2 to Ko4... Dealer said they had to bench flash it....so i had to pay 200 bux labor.... they told me every upgrade ECU needs be flashed... I might overnight my ECU to ApR when upgrade comes out...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DasCC said:


> According to the APR dealer (034 Motorsport) it was due to the update. They said normally after having it pulled and flashed, stage 1 in my case, they can update to stg 2, k04 etc via OB2. However once the VW dealer reflashed my ECU it undid whatever it is the APR people do and they have to pull it again.


Well, I've had to pull the ECU when going from my 3rd to 4th flash and I never got a VW update. There seems to be alot of confusion about this issue. It seems possible that a VW update could leave the ECU in read mode only... I dunno. From my experience, it seems to me that no one seems to know what changes the read/write mode when doing a tune flash. Sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesn't. Maybe its the same with a VW update? Dunno...

Also... remember that the most dealers do not charge to do a flash update through ODB2. Removing the ECU usually comes with a fee. So, the tuner dealer does no want to admit to borking the flash and sending the ECU into read only mode.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Nods
> 
> They removed my ECU the first time to get the k04 flash. After that, it was flashed two times through the ODB port. When I got my 4th file, they had to pull the ECU.
> 
> Maybe I am misinterpretting Arin's comments, but it sounds to me like once the MED17 ECU has been bench flashed the first time, it will remain accessible via the ODB port. This is not the case currently.


You're not misinterpreting. That's exactly how it works. First flash always requires opening. Subsequent ones shouldn't. There have been edge cases where they do, but we recently spent a lot of time debugging those.

Your ECU might have to get pulled one more time if it doesn't have our flash routine updates, but it won't again after that.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You're not misinterpreting. That's exactly how it works. First flash always requires opening. Subsequent ones shouldn't. There have been edge cases where they do, but we recently spent a lot of time debugging those.
> 
> Your ECU might have to get pulled one more time if it doesn't have our flash routine updates, but it won't again after that.


is there a way to check/verify with APR if ECU was bench flashed or OBD2 after it has been installed?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

I had the ecu pulled for stg1. stg2, ko4 and 3+ and 3+ mobile were all port flashes. 

*shrugs*


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

That's all very nice....... So when is v3 tune coming?


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> That's all very nice....... So when is v3 tune coming?


This.......


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

james9120 said:


>


This deserves a quote. Because TPB.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Mine was OBD flashed for Stg1 then had to be pulled for Stg2. :banghead:

Eagerly awaiting the spring sale. And the mythical update.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> bump


people are suggesting spring on mkvi


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah dude, i saw that


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> people are suggesting spring on mkvi


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is just retarded. A person states in December that the said time frame is give or take 4 weeks. Fine, that's acceptable. People get sick and it's off track, still acceptable. Arin then posts that 3+ is done, stage 3 is on the dyno right now and it's simple from here on out. Stage 3 was "95%" done in a day. Even giving a week to finish the other 5% and a week for k04 and another week to get it on all the box codes, we still aren't into spring. Even if the whole ****ing establishment burnt down and needed to be rebuilt from the ground up we wouldn't be into spring. What the holy **** is the deal. 

*End rant*


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

kharma said:


> Mine was OBD flashed for Stg1 then had to be pulled for Stg2. :banghead:
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the spring sale. And the mythical update.


Mine is at my APR tuner's shop right now getting a non-testpipe stock program file so I can pass my Texas inspection. All done through the OBD port. My original APR k04 tune was done in January 2012.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nick0188 said:


> This is just retarded. A person states in December that the said time frame is give or take 4 weeks. Fine, that's acceptable. People get sick and it's off track, still acceptable. Arin then posts that 3+ is done, stage 3 is on the dyno right now and it's simple from here on out. Stage 3 was "95%" done in a day. Even giving a week to finish the other 5% and a week for k04 and another week to get it on all the box codes, we still aren't into spring. Even if the whole ****ing establishment burnt down and needed to be rebuilt from the ground up we wouldn't be into spring. What the holy **** is the deal.
> 
> *End rant*


Oh my!


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't blame nick 0188 a bit. Patience isn't a virtue I have time for. It's one thing to wait on an update for more power, it's a bitch waiting on an update while you car is not running proper. I went with apr for the reliability & got just the opposite.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Can't blame nick 0188 a bit. Patience isn't a virtue I have time for. It's one thing to wait on an update for more power, it's a bitch waiting on an update while you car is not running proper. I went with apr for the reliability & got just the opposite.


The word over at golfmk6 is that... they are actively working on it


----------



## MAXSPEED (Sep 16, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup. We're on it. : )


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see before and after dynos from v2.1!!!!!!!


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

opcorn:

Sits _patiently_ another 3 months for release and eats popcorn.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yup. We're on it. : )


Is 3+ and 3 unofficially all set? Based on one of the old posts, it went dyno, finally touch up, finished. So is it safe to assume K04 is on the dyno now?


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

jspirate said:


> The word over at golfmk6 is that... they are actively working on it


Haaaha ! They have been working on it for 7 months. Did you happen to notice this thread is 52 pages ?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Haaaha ! They have been working on it for 7 months. Did you happen to notice this thread is 52 pages ?


Its got this thread by 10 or so pages :beer:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Its got this thread by 10 or so pages :beer:


Really, Have you read the title ?


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Doesn't sound like were anywhere near yet... from MK6:


> New betas will be loaded on selected vehicles in the near future to help us dial-in the final parameters. Once that process is complete, the update can be made available.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Really, Have you read the title ?


Yeah? "Possible new K04 file from APR" is the golfmk6 title. That thread has been talking about the same thing this thread is for just about as long (give or take a day). Its also where Arin recently said that they are actively working on it.

I am not following your point? Help me understand.

1/14/14

1/16/14

I am not trying to be an a$$. I guess I am just not sure I understand what you are saying?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

The fact that just 2 weeks (??) ago the 3+ kit just finishef up and they already finished stg3 and are already on k04 says alot. :thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

it does 


i just hope the beta testers can shore up any issues and the tune can be released in a timely fashion. 



inb4 5000 people PM arin asking to be a beta tester.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nudes sent


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't mean to derail this thread but does anybody know if the upcoming Ver. 3.0 tune that APR is working on now for the GTI will also work on the A3 2.0T? I noticed some of the GTI guys are currently running Ver. 2.1 while I am running Ver. 1.1 on my A3. Called up APR about this and they told me that Ver. 1.1 is the most current tune they have available for the A3 2.0T K04 with test pipes. If the GTIs and A3s have the same TSI/TFSI engine then why can't the A3 guys run the 2.1 tune (at least until Ver. 3.0 becomes available)?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

different head i believe


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Don't mean to derail this thread but does anybody know if the upcoming Ver. 3.0 tune that APR is working on now for the GTI will also work on the A3 2.0T? I noticed some of the GTI guys are currently running Ver. 2.1 while I am running Ver. 1.1 on my A3. Called up APR about this and they told me that Ver. 1.1 is the most current tune they have available for the A3 2.0T K04 with test pipes. If the GTIs and A3s have the same TSI/TFSI engine then why can't the A3 guys run the 2.1 tune (at least until Ver. 3.0 becomes available)?


YOU might have the ea113 "tfsi" engine witch is the old engine that Golf R, mk5 GTI and Audi A3/S3 is using. A3 did not get the TSI before 2008.5+ 

This could be the reason. I have a A3 this and running sw v2.1 for the K04 

I am still waiting for the new file. Can I be a beta tester I Norway? Nudies are no problem to send if that is the case ;-)


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

you can uh...PM the nudies to me and i will...yeah, pass them on....


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

A3SBQ said:


> YOU might have the ea113 "tfsi" engine witch is the old engine that Golf R, mk5 GTI and Audi A3/S3 is using. A3 did not get the TSI before 2008.5+ This could be the reason. I have a A3 this and running sw v2.1 for the K04


Well I have a March-2009 Build A3 which I assume qualifies for being a 2008.5+. The model number on the sales sheet reads:

"Model: 8PA5YX-2009 Audi A3 2.0T S-tronic PZEV 2009133-ORIGINAL"

Can you guys tell from this why I can't run the Ver 2.1 tune that most of you are already running?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

The only thing we know is it isn't here yet. It's about a year late. Oh, and now they will "beta test" again. So that means it'll be ****ing thanksgiving 2015 until it comes out.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Well I have a March-2009 Build A3 which I assume qualifies for being a 2008.5+. The model number on the sales sheet reads:
> 
> "Model: 8PA5YX-2009 Audi A3 2.0T S-tronic PZEV 2009133-ORIGINAL"
> 
> Can you guys tell from this why I can't run the Ver 2.1 tune that most of you are already running?


Because you have a different engine than most of us. I believe its more similar to a Golf R, or the older FSI engine, rather than our TSI engines.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

nick0188 said:


> The only thing we know is it isn't here yet. It's about a year late. Oh, and now they will "beta test" again. So that means it'll be ****ing thanksgiving 2015 until it comes out.


:laugh:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Another little "feature" posted a few days back for those who don't know. 



> I think you guys will be pretty happy with some new features that will accompany the update too. Expect to have your car move forward in each gear without roasting the tires. Oh...and proper ASR calibration too so no need to shut that baby off anymore


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

james9120 said:


> Because you have a different engine than most of us. I believe its more similar to a Golf R, or the older FSI engine, rather than our TSI engines.


09+ A3's have CBFA or CCTA... same as GTI.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

kharma said:


> 09+ A3's have CBFA or CCTA... same as GTI.


True dat, I can't read 😊


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

james9120 said:


> Another little "feature" posted a few days back for those who don't know.


Interesting... Wonder if there will be an associated additional charge with this update...


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Interesting... Wonder if there will be an associated additional charge with this update...


I highly doubt it, I remember reading somewhere on APR's website that updates are free, and all previous updates were free as well.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine is a Passat Wagon 2008/9, engine 2008.5+ TSI CCTA running K04 APR V 2.0......
Just waiting to have the new version V2.1.....


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Interesting... Wonder if there will be an associated additional charge with this update...


It was mentioned on GOLFMK6 by a APR employee that the update is FREE. 

I can't wait to try this new tune out!

:wave:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Well I have a March-2009 Build A3 which I assume qualifies for being a 2008.5+. The model number on the sales sheet reads:
> 
> "Model: 8PA5YX-2009 Audi A3 2.0T S-tronic PZEV 2009133-ORIGINAL"
> 
> Can you guys tell from this why I can't run the Ver 2.1 tune that most of you are already running?


If I were you I wouldn't be eager to update to a tune that has documented issues with misfires & fuel trim. I was told by apr that 10,000 kits were sold & only a handful of people are experiencing issues. The Internet tells a different story. Now the weak valve spring excuse seems to have affected not just the CC but all other tsi motors as well.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> If I were you I wouldn't be eager to update to a tune that has documented issues with misfires & fuel trim. I was told by apr that 10,000 kits were sold & only a handful of people are experiencing issues. The Internet tells a different story. Now the weak valve spring excuse seems to have affected not just the CC but all other tsi motors as well.


He has an early TSI (like me, 08.5 production date). It was found that the newer TSI's had weaker springs. I have 0 issues, besides the normal ones everyone has.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

One thing that really bothers me is that this forum is sponsored by APR, but rarely ever sees any APR posts. Golfmk6 gets 100x more updates, and employee posts.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> He has an early TSI (like me, 08.5 production date). It was found that the newer TSI's had weaker springs. I have 0 issues, besides the normal ones everyone has.


same here. Im an early 2011 build and had zero issues with my k04. Once i got the software sorted the 3+ worked fine too.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerome Smith Does this mean the tsi k04 v3 tune is done 

Curtir · Responder · há 3 horas
..
APR, LLC. Jerome Smith, The Generation 3 engines are being calibrated by Eric. Jamie's working on the TSI K04.


:thumbup:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> same here. Im an early 2011 build and had zero issues with my k04. Once i got the software sorted the 3+ worked fine too.


By the way, its nice to see another quick VW here in CT  Not too many around. A lot of 1.8T's and FSI's with bad cam followers lol.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> By the way, its nice to see another quick VW here in CT  Not too many around. A lot of 1.8T's and FSI's with bad cam followers lol.


I have a friend with a 1.8t AND and fsi with bad cam follower lololol

where abouts are you in state??


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Well I have a March-2009 Build A3 which I assume qualifies for being a 2008.5+. The model number on the sales sheet reads:
> 
> "Model: 8PA5YX-2009 Audi A3 2.0T S-tronic PZEV 2009133-ORIGINAL"
> 
> Can you guys tell from this why I can't run the Ver 2.1 tune that most of you are already running?


I read somewhere that A3 with 2.0TSI has the engine code CCZA. You can read this on the engine timing chain cover or via Vag-Com

The easiest way to see witch engine you have is to have a look at your oil dipstick. If it's located left side of the timing chain cover you've got the latest TSI. If it's located in front of the intake manifold you have to old TSI engine. 

Hope this helps. 

PS. I said earlier I have sw v. 2.1 but can't 100% confirm. It might just be v2.0 APR doesn’t do this any easy on us. 

I am just waiting for the update to get a new feel of the car. I haven't had any problems though.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> I have a friend with a 1.8t AND and fsi with bad cam follower lololol
> 
> where abouts are you in state??


Same here lol the VW scene here is kind of a joke... Either everything is a chop shop straight-pipe stock 1.8T with dipped wheels and a beat up fender, or a slammed MKV that's hardly drivable lol. I'm in the New Milford/Danbury area.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

james9120 said:


> Same here lol the VW scene here is kind of a joke... Either everything is a chop shop straight-pipe stock 1.8T with dipped wheels and a beat up fender, or a slammed MKV that's hardly drivable lol. I'm in the New Milford/Danbury area.


couldnt agree more. wtf??

im up in the hartford area


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

A3SBQ said:


> The easiest way to see witch engine you have is to have a look at your oil dipstick. If it's located left side of the timing chain cover you've got the latest TSI. If it's located in front of the intake manifold you have to old TSI engine.


Thank you A3SBQ. Below is a picture of my engine where you can see the oil dipstick is on the left side of the engine cover and toward the front. Can you tell from this if I got the latest TSI engine? (I hope I do.)










I am trying to figure out if I should be interested in the Ver. 3.0 (and thus this thread). I mean if my car can't use Ver. 2.0 or 2.1, I doubt it will be able to use Ver. 3.0. And if that's the case I wonder if I should be interested in the Unitronics K04 tune which I see some people have bought and have posted good reviews for.

By the way, the only problem I have had with my APR K04 Ver. 1.1 tune is a very minor one. Basically every once in a while on the freeway and while I am about half-way down on the throttle I will feel a "hesitation" or quick interruption in power which disappears after about a second. This doesn't happen often, it's rather random, and I can't reproduce it even when I am trying. Otherwise I have had no misfires or any other complaints.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Thank you A3SBQ. Below is a picture of my engine where you can see the oil dipstick is on the left side of the engine cover and toward the front. Can you tell from this if I got the latest TSI engine? (I hope I do.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the latest TSI engine. 
The small dip in power you get randomly in the freeway on half throttle I get to some times. 
I have maybe felt it 3-4times and can't reproduce it if I want to. Hmm. Thought it was only my head playing tricks with me. 

Come on APR. bring us some news. We know you can do it if you want.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

james9120 said:


> Same here lol the VW scene here is kind of a joke... Either everything is a chop shop straight-pipe stock 1.8T with dipped wheels and a beat up fender, or a slammed MKV that's hardly drivable lol. I'm in the New Milford/Danbury area.





GlfSprtCT1 said:


> couldnt agree more. wtf??
> 
> im up in the hartford area


You guys need to get involved with my club Garden State Euros, we are definitely not scene-sters. We serve as a performance oriented and show oriented club for the Northeast. The front page of our website has a video from VWOA's film crew that came out to cover our club attendance at Waterfeset. www.gardenstateeuros.com



Sleeper_A3 said:


> Thank you A3SBQ. Below is a picture of my engine where you can see the oil dipstick is on the left side of the engine cover and toward the front. Can you tell from this if I got the latest TSI engine? (I hope I do.)
> 
> I am trying to figure out if I should be interested in the Ver. 3.0 (and thus this thread). I mean if my car can't use Ver. 2.0 or 2.1, I doubt it will be able to use Ver. 3.0. And if that's the case I wonder if I should be interested in the Unitronics K04 tune which I see some people have bought and have posted good reviews for.
> 
> By the way, the only problem I have had with my APR K04 Ver. 1.1 tune is a very minor one. Basically every once in a while on the freeway and while I am about half-way down on the throttle I will feel a "hesitation" or quick interruption in power which disappears after about a second. This doesn't happen often, it's rather random, and I can't reproduce it even when I am trying. Otherwise I have had no misfires or any other complaints.


The latest TSI engine has the dipstick in the same location but is now yellow instead of orange.

As for the boost oscillation / throttle hesitation on the highway, that is an issue with the V1.0 software. V2.2 has fixed this issue. The upcoming V3 should have this resolved already and will hopefully address the misfires in neutral revving and random misfires when driving. Beta V3 should be up soon for certain "testers" to provide data and feedback to Jamie, from there, the public file will be released but no one knows when. I say let Jamie spend as much time as needed to build a "from the ground up" file for the K04 owners. It's winter anyway, winter tires suck with power.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, seems like 50% of vortex crowd are from the northeast. NJ and the rest of the states east of the mississippi seem to be the most VW and generally Mod-friendly areas of the U.S, with various VW dealerships installing Apr software and other aftermarket upgrades. The legal environment in Texas makes things a bit tougher for tuning shops.

Anyhoo, where the F is the v3 tune?


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

HYDE16 said:


> You guys need to get involved with my club Garden State Euros, we are definitely not scene-sters. We serve as a performance oriented and show oriented club for the Northeast. The front page of our website has a video from VWOA's film crew that came out to cover our club attendance at Waterfeset. www.gardenstateeuros.com



Thanks! I'll be much interested in the spring, and I have a couple of friends that might be interested as well. It's nice to know were not alone here  Might bring some hype back into the scene.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

james9120 said:


> Thanks! I'll be much interested in the spring, and I have a couple of friends that might be interested as well. It's nice to know were not alone here  Might bring some hype back into the scene.


Come to our Spring Opener on Sunday March 23rd at the Whiskey Cafe in Lyndhurst, you'll see. 

Ok, back on topic…..V3 file.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm surprised tree-hugger hasn't yelled at us yet for being off-topic  I just like keeping this thread on top of the list!

Anyone play Forza 5?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

FOCUS GENTLEMEN!

THIS THREAD IS ONLY FOR CRYING/WHINING ABOUT THE RELEASE




:wave:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> You guys need to get involved with my club Garden State Euros, we are definitely not scene-sters. We serve as a performance oriented and show oriented club for the Northeast. The front page of our website has a video from VWOA's film crew that came out to cover our club attendance at Waterfeset. www.gardenstateeuros.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, don't you have a unitronic tune? Why the sudden interest with the APR thread. Or did the Uni file come for free like all of your other stuff..


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

james9120 said:


> I'm surprised tree-hugger hasn't yelled at us yet for being off-topic  I just like keeping this thread on top of the list!
> 
> Anyone play Forza 5?


I'm on! Name is "HeyYeaYaKnow". Game is sick!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Somebody help me find something on ECS for $39 or less... for MKV. Thanks


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> Um, don't you have a unitronic tune? Why the sudden interest with the APR thread. Or did the Uni file come for free like all of your other stuff..


^^Yes, inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

nick0188 said:


> Um, don't you have a unitronic tune? Why the sudden interest with the APR thread.


There is no sudden interest, there has always been an interest since I am an APR K04 customer who has gone through V1 and V2.2 files. Since we live in a free market, I don't subscribe to the "choose one software for life" mentality. I decided to try Uni and can still try Revo, HPA, etc if I choose. I have reviewed APR's K04 kit and have also compared the data from older APR files and a Uni file. APR has some interesting changes coming out with the V3 file that I think we may all like to know about. Since I hold an APR license still, I have the option for the V3 file, is that ok with you?



nick0188 said:


> Or did the Uni file come for free like all of your other stuff..


Bad form sir, that was an insultful accusation. I put hours into my passion for all things VW and writing reviews and have received nothing but thanks and praise for helping people out when they want to learn more.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. :laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Update from "elsewhere"

[email protected]
--I am one of the new calibrators at APR that was brought in to bring our calibrations up to the best level possible. Any older beta's or TSI files have no connection to me. I began in August and jumped on the Golf R revision currently available. My plan is to give the TSI platform the same attention to detail and increase in overall performance. I literally started on the K04 file less than a week ago and its already been revamped from the ground floor.



Yes there will be different torque controlled values per gear for FWD vs AWD. As time progresses with beta testers, we will even have different torque curves for GTI's, Jetta's, Wagons, etc...



The stock USDM fuel system can safely support around 380whp. The same fuel system on E85 would barely support the same HP that the K04 can do on pump gas, if not less. It requires roughly 30% more fuel flow than gasoline.



The base calibration was roughed in this week and I am just waiting for available dyno time to turn up the wick. Once you hear me say that beta testers have the latest file, I am hoping to have the entire file released within 2 weeks of that time. The only delay is the massive list of ECU variations so we'll start with the USDM market since we have more local support. The ROW will follow shortly thereafter.



I understand the frustration but all I can do is keep doing what I do and get the best file out to you guys that I can. :thumbsup --


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

james9120 said:


> He has an early TSI (like me, 08.5 production date). It was found that the newer TSI's had weaker springs. I have 0 issues, besides the normal ones everyone has.


Normal issues ? sound like a bit of an oxymoron. In the beginning the weak valve spring excuse was supposed to be isolated to the CC, GLI & Passat but now seems to include any tsi that's experiencing issues with misfires & apr K04 software. Anywhere you see apr K04 misfires on the internet, you will find a resolution from apr blaming weak valve springs. Sounds more like damage control to me.


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> [email protected]:
> Yes there will be different torque controlled values per gear for FWD vs AWD. As time progresses with beta testers, we will even have different torque curves for GTI's, Jetta's, Wagons, etc...


By "Wagons" I assume he means the A3?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Update from "elsewhere"
> 
> [email protected]
> --I am one of the new calibrators at APR that was brought in to bring our calibrations up to the best level possible. Any older beta's or TSI files have no connection to me. I began in August and jumped on the Golf R revision currently available. My plan is to give the TSI platform the same attention to detail and increase in overall performance. I literally started on the K04 file less than a week ago and its already been revamped from the ground floor.
> ...


its one the way... lets be patient :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

It sounds like its a little ways down on the list, but user adjustibility by gear screams of fun just from a tweaking standpoint.

It almost seems unreal, to tell you the truth


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

jspirate said:


> It sounds like its a little ways down on the list, but user adjustibility by gear screams of fun just from a tweaking standpoint.
> 
> It almost seems unreal, to tell you the truth


Even more unreal, what if it was adjustable through APR Mobile.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Jamie for president 

Jamie 2016


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

HYDE16 said:


> Even more unreal, what if it was adjustable through APR Mobile.


Ohhhhh... I must be asleep and having a wonderful dream... I feel like I will be waking up any second only to realize that its just a dream!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Ohhhhh... I must be asleep and having a wonderful dream... I feel like I will be waking up any second only to realize that its just a dream!


lololololol


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Normal issues ? sound like a bit of an oxymoron. In the beginning the weak valve spring excuse was supposed to be isolated to the CC, GLI & Passat but now seems to include any tsi that's experiencing issues with misfires & apr K04 software. Anywhere you see apr K04 misfires on the internet, you will find a resolution from apr blaming weak valve springs. Sounds more like damage control to me.


Well, what if it actually was the valve springs? I mean they have the research behind it, along with ways to check to see if that's your issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> By "Wagons" I assume he means the A3?


Jetta wagon. We have one in house. White, mk5, 2.0 TSI, manual. It's a unicorn.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> the weak valve spring excuse


Physics is not an excuse. Some engines come with weak valve springs. Swapping the valve springs to known stronger units fixes the problem.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Jetta wagon. We have one in house. White, mk5, 2.0 TSI, manual. It's a unicorn.


Completely forgot these exist, and my family had an 08 TSI stick wagon for awhile.


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Jetta wagon. We have one in house. White, mk5, 2.0 TSI, manual. It's a unicorn.


Arin, is the A3-wagon 2.0 TSI not going to be getting the V3.0 treatment then? 

Are "we" that much different from the Jetta wagons?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

who are the beta testers? random?


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

So it sounds like we are unofficially looking at mid-febuary for release. Assuming everything goes to plan.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

> Dipping into boost and lighting up your tires used to be nearly uncorrectable, now simply backing off the throttle retains both throttle and boost control in ways I hadn't considered possible.


:beer:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

This just in from APR...




> I think you guys will like the new spool up. Made over 75wtq more at 2500rpm vs the advertised graph


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

james9120 said:


> This just in from APR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was making over 290 WTQ by 2500.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i just came


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

also arin, i am going to go ahead and buy what i emailed you about the other day asking about with military pricing. thanks again for the reply


cody


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It was making over 290 WTQ by 2500.


Wow, Thanks!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

those are some stout numbers.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> i just came


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

For those interested in all things APR K04, here is my latest review on porting and polishing my APR K04 turbo: *“HYDE16 Reviews - SoCalPorting K04 Turbo Port, Polish & Exhaust System Coating”*


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was *torn apart* over at golfmk6 for suggesting a different sounding rev limiter and a little spicier sounding launch control bounce lol, am I just crazy for thinking it might be neat to add something like that? ****, if I knew people were going to throw insults at me left and right, I would of kept it to myself! Ah, the internet.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

jamie answered your question sir


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> jamie answered your question sir


Thanks, just saw that. 

I'd think it'd be pretty neat to have the 2-step launch control, even if it only happens at full throttle, it'd still be nice for entertainment.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

james9120 said:


> Thanks, just saw that.
> 
> I'd think it'd be pretty neat to have the 2-step launch control, even if it only happens at full throttle, it'd still be nice for entertainment.


Agreed!!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

MK6GTI said:


> Agreed!!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

james9120 said:


>


Not happening breh!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> Not happening breh!


Good


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> Um, don't you have a unitronic tune? Why the sudden interest with the APR thread. Or did the Uni file come for free like all of your other stuff..


Wow, do you always act like a douche or did your tampons run out when you made this post?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Wow, do you always act like a douche or did your tampons run out when you made this post?


Yea, actually I was kind of drunk and just annoyed at the post (after reading countless threads where Uni is the savior and greater tuner). Just relayed some info from people I personally know that have been asked for things for a "discount." 

Either way, I apologize Hyde. I do enjoy your reviews. I just want the damn file like everyone else. Much better info over on golfmk6 about it.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

nick0188 said:


> Yea, actually I was kind of drunk and just annoyed at the post (after reading countless threads where Uni is the savior and greater tuner). Just relayed some info from people I personally know that have been asked for things for a "discount."
> 
> Either way, I apologize Hyde. I do enjoy your reviews. I just want the damn file like everyone else. Much better info over on golfmk6 about it.


It's all good dude. The file will be coming soon enough.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> Yea, actually I was kind of drunk and just annoyed at the post (after reading countless threads where Uni is the savior and greater tuner). Just relayed some info from people I personally know that have been asked for things for a "discount."
> 
> Either way, I apologize Hyde. I do enjoy your reviews. I just want the damn file like everyone else. Much better info over on golfmk6 about it.


Ha, been there.
Drunk posting is only a good idea if you know the readers of your post will also be drunk...and even then it is questionable.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nick0188 said:


> Yea, actually I was kind of drunk and just annoyed at the post (after reading countless threads where Uni is the savior and greater tuner). Just relayed some info from people I personally know that have been asked for things for a "discount."
> 
> Either way, I apologize Hyde. I do enjoy your reviews. I just want the damn file like everyone else. Much better info over on golfmk6 about it.





HYDE16 said:


> It's all good dude. The file will be coming soon enough.













haven't really checked on this thread since jamie is posting all the updates on mk6.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah this thread is dead now. You know, APR's sponsored forum lol


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

That's funny because I'm sure I read a post by Arin that said information about the new file will only be found here. What a joke !


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> That's funny because I'm sure I read a post by Arin that said information about the new file will only be found here. What a joke !


He definitely said that lmao


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> That's funny because I'm sure I read a post by Arin that said information about the new file will only be found here. What a joke !


Who needs Arin when you have Jamie over on golfmk6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't been reporting anything here because the software is not finished yet. When we get close, I'll load you up with data.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't been reporting anything here because the software is not finished yet. When we get close, I'll load you up with data.


Thanks!

Some members seem to have forgotten the phrase, "don't bite the hand that feeds you"!

:thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

We have a saying...."better late than never"....


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Some members seem to have forgotten the phrase, "don't bite the hand that feeds you"!
> 
> :thumbup:


I'm pretty sure this goes both ways, more or less in favor of the paying customers. 

Can't wait to receive the load of news, the little hints and progress is getting hard to keep track of!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well the thread over at golfmk6 was closed down, welcome back everybody lol will we still receive progress updates throughout the process, or just have to wait?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, back to bumping this. Some idiot with no time on his hands but to monitor forums closed the golfmk6 thread (you know, the only source for updates). See the "really" thread over there. I have a mission to see how long it takes to get banned (there, not here).


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

james9120 said:


> Well the thread over at golfmk6 was closed down, welcome back everybody lol will we still receive progress updates throughout the process, or just have to wait?


Total bull**** that the thread was closed. Wtf!!!


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Arin, BTW my comment about George Washington running the bigger MAP on the golfmk6 thread was a joke towards the other poster. It also was because you were talking about "ancient" platforms, which I thought was funny. I've spent thousands and thousands on APR products and have never made a derogatory comment about any of them. You seem to have some anger issues that you should probably look into. Perhaps you should be moved to a position that is not client-facing so you won't get banned from forums and get threads closed.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

TSiUG said:


> Total bull**** that the thread was closed. Wtf!!!


Yeah well, you know, instead of the moderators doing their job and removing the crap and enforcing the rules, they just close things. Lost all respect for the golfmk6 staff right there.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Arin, BTW my comment about George Washington running the bigger MAP on the golfmk6 thread was a joke towards the other poster. It also was because you were talking about "ancient" platforms, which I thought was funny. I've spent thousands and thousands on APR products and have never made a derogatory comment about any of them. You seem to have some anger issues that you should probably look into. Perhaps you should be moved to a position that is not client-facing so you won't get banned from forums and get threads closed.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Not arguing with you at all, but I'd have some SERIOUS anger issues dealing with forum people daily. I don't think there is a single person who would come out of a position like that completely sane. :screwy:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

james9120 said:


> Not arguing with you at all, but I'd have some SERIOUS anger issues dealing with forum people daily. I don't think there is a single person who would come out of a position like that completely sane. :screwy:


Agreed.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

that site always has been and always will be a joke


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm back fellas. Really didn't see a single reason to close the other thread but I guess we'll just continue things here.

The K04 test vehicle has be fitted with the better OEM valve springs and the new file will commence tomorrow 

I know you guys are going to be anxious for the new beta I am creating but please wait to PM me about it until I say there is a beta available lol. I will start with the pump gas files first to get the betas tested more quickly.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you very much Jamie :thumbup:


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Jamie,

Could you give some feedback about the valve spring swap procedure?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm back fellas. Really didn't see a single reason to close the other thread but I guess we'll just continue things here.
> 
> The K04 test vehicle has be fitted with the better OEM valve springs and the new file will commence tomorrow
> 
> I know you guys are going to be anxious for the new beta I am creating but please wait to PM me about it until I say there is a beta available lol. I will start with the pump gas files first to get the betas tested more quickly.




:beer:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

golfmk6 thread back up


pathetic :facepalm:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> golfmk6 thread back up
> 
> pathetic :facepalm:


My work has been complete :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nick, if i was still in Ohio, i would buy you a beer


we could then chuckle about memories past and then awkwardly stare at each other until my wife told me to get home


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

tree_hugger said:


> nick, if i was still in Ohio, i would buy you a beer
> 
> 
> we could then chuckle about memories past and then awkwardly stare at each other until my wife told me to get home


Thanks buddy! Seems like how the normal forum meet ups go. Once everyone starts getting drunk they become a lot more open! (BTW I'm in Pittsburgh now.)


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Jamie, if you need a cold weather tester for the beta file it's currently -15 degrees here in Minneapolis and shows no sign of warming up any time soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Arin, BTW my comment about George Washington running the bigger MAP on the golfmk6 thread was a joke towards the other poster. It also was because you were talking about "ancient" platforms, which I thought was funny. I've spent thousands and thousands on APR products and have never made a derogatory comment about any of them. You seem to have some anger issues that you should probably look into. Perhaps you should be moved to a position that is not client-facing so you won't get banned from forums and get threads closed.


LOL, sorry about that! When you said "_Get a clue_" I put on my typical GolfMK6 forum troll hat and was thinking "Oh boy, here we go again...." I hate how humor gets lost when you can't hear the tone of someone's voice, or a smile cracked after the sarcastic comment. Plus that place is lawless (yet, threads get locked, and people get banned for nothing) so confusingly lawful? Anyways, sorry about that, although I did enjoy digging back through our website to find the first mention of using a different map sensor. That was actually fun. : )


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> LOL, sorry about that! When you said "_Get a clue_" I put on my typical GolfMK6 forum troll hat and was thinking "Oh boy, here we go again...." I hate how humor gets lost when you can't hear the tone of someone's voice, or a smile cracked after the sarcastic comment. Plus that place is lawless (yet, threads get locked, and people get banned for nothing) so confusingly lawful? Anyways, sorry about that, although I did enjoy digging back through our website to find the first mention of using a different map sensor. That was actually fun. : )


No worries. Humor/sarcasm gets lost easily on these forums.
I am still excited about getting the more powerful APR k04 tune. 

Maybe also finally add the Rsc catback to round it out, but I like the sleeper factor of the stock catback with APR downpipe.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

car forums are srs biz 

yall crack my **** up


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> car forums are srs biz
> 
> yall crack my **** up


Indeed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

APR supposed to be putting new K04 file on the dyno today. 
Also, if you are not keeping up the golfmk6 forum stuff (Jamie at APR posts quite a bit over there), sounds like three versions are coming:
1. updated file but still reduced power for weak valve spring cars
2. updated normal K04 file
3. updated "high output" k04 file using a golf R MAP sensor (+$50). Because the current sensor is not able to "read" such higher boost levels. Its limited.


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

Can you paste the link of the threat..i cant find it !


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59121&page=58


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's on the dyno now. : )


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On the dyno with the Unicorn.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> On the dyno with the Unicorn.


wait... a jetta wagon... with a tsi AND a ko4???? what kind of black magic witchcraft is this????


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> wait... a jetta wagon... with a tsi AND a ko4???? what kind of black magic witchcraft is this????


It's also a 6MT.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> It's also a 6MT.


Im dont know what im having a harder time believing, that this exists, or that the Seahawks are superbowl champs.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's also a 6MT.


Arin,
Is it a CCTA engine?
Will the V.3 run OK with Tip tranny?

Tks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zucchini said:


> Arin,
> Is it a CCTA engine?
> Will the V.3 run OK with Tip tranny?
> 
> Tks.


It's either a CCTA or CBFA, I don't know without checking. 

I have no idea about the tiptronic transmission at the moment.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> On the dyno with the Unicorn.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's either a CCTA or CBFA, I don't know without checking.
> 
> I have no idea about the tiptronic transmission at the moment.


:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

my car decided to blow up a coilpack today due to anticipation :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone was impressed by our new Golf R Stage 2+ numbers, right?

Hint hint.... Still tuning, looking mighty impressive so far. Heck, we even went a little balls out while looking for the surge zone and hit 380 front wheel FTLBS of torque on 93. I really wish this turbo didn't surge and I wish these cars had all wheel drive.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

if whp is anywhere near that, i will **** my pants


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> if whp is anywhere near that, i will **** my pants


your pants are safe


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> your pants are safe


oh i bet so. still, i would like to **** them regardless. gives me a reason to leave work early one day.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> oh i bet so. still, i would like to **** them regardless. gives me a reason to leave work early one day.


I'd say go for it. Probably feels very liberating.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

brb


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

that was not as i imagined it would be


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

tree_hugger said:


> that was not as i imagined it would be


give it another go


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

brb


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

uh....nope, still not invigorating as i assumed. feel gross now.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

rough guess.... 380wtq = 420 crank??-ish. using 10% loss. like i said.. rough guess.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

eh, my money is on 340-350wtq if stage 2+ numbers are goal or were hit today.


which would be outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I asked Jamie to see how much torque he could hit on 93 octane. Here's what it did at the wheels. He didn't tweak the top end yet in this graph so there's probably some more in it. 










*BUT!!!!!*

Maybe that's too much torque like we were saying.... Who can locate the compressor surge? :laugh:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

oh sweet baby jesus


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone was impressed by our new Golf R Stage 2+ numbers, right?
> 
> Hint hint.... Still tuning, looking mighty impressive so far. Heck, we even went a little balls out while looking for the surge zone and hit 380 front wheel FTLBS of torque on 93. I really wish this turbo didn't surge and I wish these cars had all wheel drive.



Arin, speaking of all wheel drive - are there any plans to modify the torque limit for the A3 quattro? I like the idea of only getting as much torque as the tires can handle, but the A3 can definitely handle more than a GTI. I'd love to see an increase in that file


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Vrickle said:


> Arin, speaking of all wheel drive - are there any plans to modify the torque limit for the A3 quattro? I like the idea of only getting as much torque as the tires can handle, but the A3 can definitely handle more than a GTI. I'd love to see an increase in that file


Yes, this would interest me as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Vrickle said:


> Arin, speaking of all wheel drive - are there any plans to modify the torque limit for the A3 quattro? I like the idea of only getting as much torque as the tires can handle, but the A3 can definitely handle more than a GTI. I'd love to see an increase in that file


Yup! Jamie is all over that. Just need a beta tester with APR Mobile and we'll make it happen.


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

Gradysmith said:


> APR supposed to be putting new K04 file on the dyno today.
> Also, if you are not keeping up the golfmk6 forum stuff (Jamie at APR posts quite a bit over there), sounds like three versions are coming:
> 1. updated file but still reduced power for weak valve spring cars
> 2. updated normal K04 file
> 3. updated "high output" k04 file using a golf R MAP sensor (+$50). Because the current sensor is not able to "read" such higher boost levels. Its limited.


So you're saying they are maybe catching up to what has been done already with the R MAP? Hopefully they come through for all of you that have been strung along and it is worth the wait. I decided to eat my APR investment and go elsewhere but would consider doing a fair comparison once the HO tune is available. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I asked Jamie to see how much torque he could hit on 93 octane. Here's what it did at the wheels. He didn't tweak the top end yet in this graph so there's probably some more in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahoo, I am really liking the tq increase at lower RPM. It looks like 30+ more tq at 2500 and as Jamie said before, it looks to be building sooner! Wheeeee~


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JoBu said:


> So you're saying they are maybe catching up to what has been done already with the R MAP? Hopefully they come through for all of you that have been strung along and it is worth the wait. I decided to eat my APR investment and go elsewhere but would consider doing a fair comparison once the HO tune is available.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Catching up, lol? You do realize we've used larger map sensors in our turbo kits as far back as 2005, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Wahoo, I am really liking the tq increase at lower RPM. It looks like 30+ more tq at 2500 and as Jamie said before, it looks to be building sooner! Wheeeee~


Keep in mind there was a assload of surge with that. We're not going to sell it with it surging very hard.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind there was a assload of surge with that. We're not going to sell it with it surging very hard.


Gotcha... does the surge effect earlier spooling? I think I remember Jamie saying that he had a little success with building boost earlier?


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Catching up, lol? You do realize we've used larger map sensors in our turbo kits as far back as 2005, right?


You can LOL all you want. Just keep in mind this 162 page long thread is about the 2.0T and K04. We must have all missed where you've been using the larger MAP sensor in this application. Like I said, when the tune is available I'd definitely consider giving it a fair dyno comparison to what I'm currently running. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Gotcha... does the surge effect earlier spooling? I think I remember Jamie saying that he had a little success with building boost earlier?


It depends on how you do a few things. We're spooling the turbo really quickly.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

JoBu said:


> You can LOL all you want. Just keep in mind this 162 page long thread is about the 2.0T and K04. We must have all missed where you've been using the larger MAP sensor in this application. Like I said, when the tune is available I'd definitely consider giving it a fair dyno comparison to what I'm currently running.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


You must of missed it because were all sitting on Golf R sensors for a couple weeks now. Do you have a TSI?


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

FSI. I've been tuned with an R MAP sensor for many months.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

JoBu said:


> You can LOL all you want. Just keep in mind this 162 page long thread is about the 2.0T and K04. We must have all missed where you've been using the larger MAP sensor in this application. Like I said, when the tune is available I'd definitely consider giving it a fair dyno comparison to what I'm currently running.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!1!1

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

JoBu said:


> FSI. I've been tuned with an R MAP sensor for many months.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Great, so you want to compare 2 different engines? No disrespect, but this is the forums dedicated to the TSI engine, not the FSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the thing - Nobody cares.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the thing - Nobody cares.


:laugh::thumbup:opcorn:

The only thing I care about is a smooth running tune that makes more power. If I have to buy a 65bar map sensor to accomplish that then so be it. Upgraded map sensors, like Arin said, have been around forever. Just like intakes, exhausts and turbos. When your tuner starts building anything other than tunes, and has an establishment as big as APR with actual engineering support than so be it. Until then, GOAPR.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

So Arin, can you give us an update on the order of events and "soft" timeline:
Like
1. Send latest file to beta testers for two weeks?
2. Review beta results and fine tune file, one week?
3. And so on?

So mid March time frame?


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

How much will the new tune run if the customer already bought the $200 dongle?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> How much will the new tune run if the customer already bought the $200 dongle?


I would guess all tunes going forward are mobile compatible though you'd still have to visit your local APR dealer for a reflash for an updated tune (ko4, 3/3+) etc which would be free as they've always been. Your dealer however, may charge a small fee, usually 30 mins, or no fee at all.. its up to them.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> How much will the new tune run if the customer already bought the $200 dongle?


They are 2 separate things. You don't need the dongle to run the tune.

You bring up a good point though. APR should offer a package deal :beer:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

jspirate said:


> They are 2 separate things. You don't need the dongle to run the tune.
> 
> You bring up a good point though. APR should offer a package deal :beer:


One thing at a time man! We just need the tune available right now!


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

Aren't updates free to start with?


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes, but so is reading, and people don't do that either LOL


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Would be awesome if we were able to update our tunes through the bluetooth dongle by ourselves at home. We wouldnt need to visit dealers for these updates. My dealer keeps charging more and more everytime I came to update my tune :thumbdown:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

sovietsky19 said:


> Would be awesome if we were able to update our tunes through the bluetooth dongle by ourselves at home. We wouldnt need to visit dealers for these updates. My dealer keeps charging more and more everytime I came to update my tune :thumbdown:


Covered this already. It wont happen for security purposes i believe. Im sure APR has thier reasons too.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Covered this already. It wont happen for security purposes i believe. Im sure APR has thier reasons too.


Yea I know, I saw somewhere on the Golfmk6 forums that they will not do this. I just dont know why..Unitronic does updates. I think it might be something to do with the dealers loosing business, but its just a guess.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

sovietsky19 said:


> Yea I know, I saw somewhere on the Golfmk6 forums that they will not do this. I just dont know why..Unitronic does updates. I think it might be something to do with the dealers loosing business, but its just a guess.


It's just how they choose to do business. Maybe it'll change down the road?.. who knows.


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, sorry I missed that the new tune will actually be free for existing K04 customers (don't kill me). But if that's the case, APR has no financial incentive to release this software real soon. What am I missing? They make no money from doing this and "we" are whipping them everyday on forums like this for being late? I guess the only ones that will make a couple of bucks on this are the APR dealers who charge 30 minutes ($50?) for the install.

I say if we are getting this tune for free then let's give the APR guys the time to do it right. I am perfectly fine with mid March release as long as they test it on an A3 before they put it out there.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Wow, sorry I missed that the new tune will actually be free for existing K04 customers (don't kill me). But if that's the case, APR has no financial incentive to release this software real soon. What am I missing? They make no money from doing this and "we" are whipping them everyday on forums like this for being late? I guess the only ones that will make a couple of bucks on this are the APR dealers who charge 30 minutes ($50?) for the install.
> 
> I say if we are getting this tune for free then let's give the APR guys the time to do it right. I am perfectly fine with mid March release as long as they test it on an A3 before they put it out there.


Its not free to the Revo and GIAC users. Taking business from the competition is important.

That said, I don't see any good coming from flaming APR for responding the way they always have. Take the time to do it right...


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm still running their stage 2 software... and drooling at the prospects. The sooner these updates are realized and proven, the better! :thumbup:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Wow, sorry I missed that the new tune will actually be free for existing K04 customers (don't kill me). But if that's the case, APR has no financial incentive to release this software real soon. What am I missing? They make no money from doing this and "we" are whipping them everyday on forums like this for being late? I guess the only ones that will make a couple of bucks on this are the APR dealers who charge 30 minutes ($50?) for the install.
> 
> I say if we are getting this tune for free then let's give the APR guys the time to do it right. I am perfectly fine with mid March release as long as they test it on an A3 before they put it out there.


So you think all K04's that are ever going to be sold are already sold? And they are looking into this new revision because they just love their existing customers so much.
I assume on average a few k04's are sold per day. So yeah going forward they could take the lions share if they have the best software file. So the faster they get it out, the more potential to get new customers to come to APR.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Gradysmith said:


> So you think all K04's that are ever going to be sold are already sold? And they are looking into this new revision because they just love their existing customers so much.
> I assume on average a few k04's are sold per day. So yeah going forward they could take the lions share if they have the best software file. So the faster they get it out, the more potential to get new customers to come to APR.


Especially with the Spring sale around the corner. what better way to sell more ko4's than to advertise new features and power numbers! its perfect!


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Wow, sorry I missed that the new tune will actually be free for existing K04 customers (don't kill me). But if that's the case, APR has no financial incentive to release this software real soon. What am I missing? They make no money from doing this and "we" are whipping them everyday on forums like this for being late? I guess the only ones that will make a couple of bucks on this are the APR dealers who charge 30 minutes ($50?) for the install.
> 
> I say if we are getting this tune for free then let's give the APR guys the time to do it right. I am perfectly fine with mid March release as long as they test it on an A3 before they put it out there.


Don't forget the ones who are experiencing technical issues like Rev hang and miss fire. They do deserve it free since they payed for it to work. 
Just saying. Please release soon  

I am happy driver with K04 and APR


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Especially with the Spring sale around the corner. what better way to sell more ko4's than to advertise new features and power numbers! its perfect!


Dealers with free install would be icing on the cake.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Its not free to the Revo and GIAC users. Taking business from the competition is important.
> 
> That said, I don't see any good coming from flaming APR for responding the way they always have. Take the time to do it right...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

james9120 said:


>



The GIAC and REVO users don't get APR updates for free. Or, maybe I am missing your point? Help me understand.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jspirate said:


> The GIAC and REVO users don't get APR updates for free. Or, maybe I am missing your point? Help me understand.


If someone has someone elses file and wants to switch to apr ko4 software the charge is $899.00 for the software. Whats that??.. you think thats pricy?? stg3/3+ software is $1500.00... i dont want to hear it.


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

jspirate said:


> The GIAC and REVO users don't get APR updates for free. Or, maybe I am missing your point? Help me understand.


Obviously they don't, what's your point?? Lol


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> If someone has someone elses file and wants to switch to apr ko4 software the charge is $899.00 for the software. Whats that??.. you think thats pricy?? stg3/3+ software is $1500.00... i dont want to hear it.


The conversation was not to debate the price, it was a discussion about how updates don't make APR any money. I was debating that these updates do make APR money. The best money you can make is getting a customer from the competition. If the product is good enough to do that, then you beat out the competition and make lotso money. In theory, you become king of the hill.

In short, APR has lots of incentive to release the update they are hyping. They also stand to lose if they don't deliver with a decent update.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

james9120 said:


> Obviously they don't, what's your point?? Lol


If the REVO and GIAC customers leave to come to APR, thats a big deal.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

Everybody is going on about how updates are free. This isn't difficult people, the updates are free because when one tuner comes out with more power or features, people will eventually jump ship and go to the other vendor. So it behooves tuners to make updates free to keep the current and future business.

On a side note, why do I keep hearing that stage 3 software is $1500? Isn't it included in the stage 3 kit if you already have APR in the first place?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Software is included with all of our kits. 

However, second hand used kits need software too. If you sell Stage 3/3+ to someone else, that person will need software. It's $1,500 in that case.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

20psirabbit said:


> the updates are free because when one tuner comes out with more power or features, people will eventually jump ship and go to the other vendor. So it behooves tuners to make updates free to keep the current and future business.


I don't think APR or any other tuner cares less if tuned with their software, and decides to go to someone else . I've already paid APR, why would they care if I spend money at another tuner? It's not like I am getting some money back when I leave.

It's all about FUTURE sales and new customers. The only reason to keep current customers happy is so they won't bad mouth the product and keep FUTURE customers from buying.

So APR has probably missed out on a lot of sales by not releasing the file last summer. But if it's as badass as we all hope , then probably APR considers it worth it to wait and release something better and make sure it's right and what is expected of an APR product. Reliable.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

20psirabbit said:


> On a side note, why do I keep hearing that stage 3 software is $1500? Isn't it included in the stage 3 kit if you already have APR in the first place?


It is.... unless you buy the kit used from someone... in which case you have to buy software to run it.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Software is included with all of our kits.
> 
> However, second hand used kits need software too. If you sell Stage 3/3+ to someone else, that person will need software. It's $1,500 in that case.


Thank you Arin, that makes sense :beer:


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

Thread bump, w/e. I couldn't wait anymore, so I went out last night and bought a 2012 Golf R that is APR stage 2+. Traded in my k04 GTI on it. If the new tune is anything like the R, you guys will be happy


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Thread bump, w/e. I couldn't wait anymore, so I went out last night and bought a 2012 Golf R that is APR stage 2+. Traded in my k04 GTI on it. If the new tune is anything like the R, you guys will be happy


Nice upgrade!, But now that you have AWD, you really should go stage 3+ with the garret gtx turbo. Otherwise it is a disservice to the community... ;-)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

HeadwrapKiller said:


> Thread bump, w/e. I couldn't wait anymore, so I went out last night and bought a 2012 Golf R that is APR stage 2+. Traded in my k04 GTI on it. If the new tune is anything like the R, you guys will be happy


how about a picture?


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

I Gave up ... 

for 1 month i was looking at the turbo on my desk and pressing f5 in this thread, waiting for the new file ... today i left my car with the mechanic to put current APR file. 

I'm hoping to not have any problems with missfires and like the results


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

JaegerBR said:


> I Gave up ...
> 
> for 1 month i looked for the turbo on my desk and pressing f5 in this thread, waiting for the new file ... today i left my car with the mechanic to put current APR file.
> 
> I'm hoping to not have any problems with missfires and like the results


Did you ever find the turbo?


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

HAHAH 



:facepalm:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Jamie @APR is suggesting that the new tune will be about 380 lb/ft and 330 hp to the wheels at the peaks of the curves. Torque curve will be more like a mountain peak than a flat plateau, to keep out of compressor surge area.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

right.


i just bumped the thread asking if that graph was with the R map sensor or OEM one.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Gradysmith said:


> Jamie @APR is suggesting that the new tune will be about 380 lb/ft and 330 hp to the wheels at the peaks of the curves. Torque curve will be more like a mountain peak than a flat plateau, to keep out of compressor surge area.



:facepalm:


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know who's who anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> :facepalm:


????


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ????


No disrespect to Gradysmith or APR. After some Saturday night hops, I had hit my fill line on the upcoming file. I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day, but at least they got to drive!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

@APR, the new K04 file appears that it may be making more torque, but a little less HP than the current stage 3. How is the confidence level that stock internals are just fine?

Is the disclaimer going to be similar to stage 3+ that upgraded rods are highly recommended?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> @APR, the new K04 file appears that it may be making more torque, but a little less HP than the current stage 3. How is the confidence level that stock internals are just fine?
> 
> Is the disclaimer going to be similar to stage 3+ that upgraded rods are highly recommended?


Good point!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> @APR, the new K04 file appears that it may be making more torque, but a little less HP than the current stage 3. How is the confidence level that stock internals are just fine?
> 
> Is the disclaimer going to be similar to stage 3+ that upgraded rods are highly recommended?


Our GTX Stage 3 kit will basically make more torque than the K04 kit at every RPM. They get close around 4500 RPM, but that's it. We haven't seen problems with the stock rods yet.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Our GTX Stage 3 kit will basically make more torque than the K04 kit at every RPM. They get close around 4500 RPM, but that's it. We haven't seen problems with the stock rods yet.


I may be a little more confused now. APR's website currently shows 352 ft-lbs at the wheels for stage 3.
I could have sworn [email protected] said "everything you see on the dyno graph past 4250 rpm will remain in the production file", referring to the new K04 file. This dyno graph showed a peak of 380 ft-lbs at the wheels at or after 4250 rpm?????

But then again, maybe APR will be dialling it back a little for the production release.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our GTX Stage 3 kit will basically make more torque than the K04 kit at every RPM. They get close around 4500 RPM, but that's it. We haven't seen problems with the stock rods yet.


Good to know that....
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Gradysmith said:


> I may be a little more confused now. APR's website currently shows 352 ft-lbs at the wheels for stage 3.
> I could have sworn [email protected] said "everything you see on the dyno graph past 4250 rpm will remain in the production file", referring to the new K04 file. This dyno graph showed a peak of 380 ft-lbs at the wheels at or after 4250 rpm?????
> 
> But then again, maybe APR will be dialling it back a little for the production release.


I think that 380ft/lbs included a lot of surging!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

DjSherif said:


> I think that 380ft/lbs included a lot of surging!


I think the surging was in the 3000 - 3500 rpm range, so APR won't be able to give that flat torque curve with high torque at lower rpm, but after 4250 there was no problem is how I understood it.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our GTX Stage 3 kit will basically make more torque than the K04 kit at every RPM. They get close around 4500 RPM, but that's it. We haven't seen problems with the stock rods yet.


Wait there's a stage 3 GTX kit for the TSI?? ..or are you saying there "will be"

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Wait there's a stage 3 GTX kit for the TSI?? ..or are you saying there "will be"
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


There will be


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Our GTX Stage 3 kit will basically make more torque than the K04 kit at every RPM. They get close around 4500 RPM, but that's it. We haven't seen problems with the stock rods yet.


If that is true, stg 3 is seeing a healthy bump, and fueling is fueling, are you guys considering dropping 3+?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> If that is true, stg 3 is seeing a healthy bump, and fueling is fueling, are you guys considering dropping 3+?


Not dropping stage 3+ at all.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Gradysmith said:


> I may be a little more confused now. APR's website currently shows 352 ft-lbs at the wheels for stage 3.
> I could have sworn [email protected] said "everything you see on the dyno graph past 4250 rpm will remain in the production file", referring to the new K04 file. This dyno graph showed a peak of 380 ft-lbs at the wheels at or after 4250 rpm?????
> 
> But then again, maybe APR will be dialling it back a little for the production release.


An old dyno showing v1 k04 vs stg 3 v2


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Not dropping stage 3+ at all.


*batwieldingemoticon*


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

HalvieCuw said:


> *batwieldingemoticon*


*grabs a bat and chainsaw, stands next to you, gives Arin dirty look*


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

*laughs at this saga that this has caused*

*laughs even harder at people that switch companies*


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> An old dyno showing v1 k04 vs v2


HOLY ****!!! What type of magical k04 produces this much power????


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

TSiUG said:


> HOLY ****!!! What type of magical k04 produces this much power????


stg 3 v2. Opps


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully with the APR developers conference later this month, we will have an announcement.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

DjSherif said:


> Hopefully with the APR developers conference later this month, we will have an announcement.


where is that located?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

mgleeson said:


> where is that located?


At their HQ in Alabama.


----------



## randy915 (Jan 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

glowworm238 said:


> Here are the numbers posted on APTunings facebook page


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I think the numbers on the right are crank, the graph shows wheel, red is v3 and blue is v2.1

Torque is obviously the higher curve.

The numbers on the right don't match the graph, that's why they are crank.

Oh, and I doubt they actually pulled a motor so they are estimated crank.

So it's looking like 330HP and 360ft-lbs at the wheels.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Gradysmith said:


> I think the numbers on the right are crank, the graph shows wheel, red is v3 and blue is v2.1
> 
> Torque is obviously the higher curve.
> 
> ...


was just confirmed in another thread. the dyno compares v2/v3 wheel #'s, the chart is crank.


----------



## trutech74 (Nov 21, 2013)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> was just confirmed in another thread. the dyno compares v2/v3 wheel #'s, the chart is crank.


Still a good jump though. Isn't v2 roughly 350/350 at the crank.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Does it be a MUST to replace the MAP sensor for the 3 BAR to have the new file?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

no

there will be another V3 file that requires OEM map sensor


Golf R Map Sensor just gives the extra oomph some of us crackheads really wanted


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

tree_hugger said:


> no
> 
> there will be another V3 file that requires OEM map sensor
> 
> ...


Sup tree hugger. :heart::wave:

Just wanted to mention that if you *do* get a 3 bar Golf R map sensor, get the real OEM one, not the cheap MTC version. A few F23T people with the MTC 'equivalent' part had big issues with theirs.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

O HAI BUNNY!


great point. this one should suffice http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036

how is your car doing btw? i am hardly over on that site anymore


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

tree_hugger said:


> O HAI BUNNY!
> 
> 
> great point. this one should suffice http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036
> ...


We miss you and your saucy ways. 

My car is in a holding pattern, now at 141k miles and continuing to rack up a buttload of miles each week (like 5-600/wk) and running well but not great. Still experiencing misfires at WOT around 5500rpm. APR, GIAC, and now DM tuned, don't mattah.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> no
> 
> there will be another V3 file that requires OEM map sensor
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir....
:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Bunnspeed said:


> *We miss you and your saucy ways. *
> 
> My car is in a holding pattern, now at 141k miles and continuing to rack up a buttload of miles each week (like 5-600/wk) and running well but not great. Still experiencing misfires at WOT around 5500rpm. APR, GIAC, and now DM tuned, don't mattah.


awww


i shall make another comeback soon. for now, just messing with the mk6 jetta section. being so nice there, they have no idea :laugh:


so, it has to be a hardware issue then i would assume man.


----------



## Tonystark (Jun 20, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> awww
> 
> 
> i shall make another comeback soon. for now, just messing with the mk6 jetta section. being so nice there, they have no idea :laugh:
> ...


have you ever dynoed your car tree hugger, what were the numbers like


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

i have not...but, FLtrooper has and we pretty much have the exact same mods, except i am catless


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

tree_hugger said:


> i have not...but, FLtrooper has and we pretty much have the exact same mods, except i am catless


I might also be catless.. Cough Cough! Staying Legal Kids!! 

Right now about 310-320whp and 320-330tq 

With the updated tune I think we will all be around 330whp and 350tq! :heart: :laugh:

The best par of this new tune.. NO MORE Sudden rush and lack of top end pull. From the graph posted that tire burning low rpm tq rush is tapered down. I assume now 1st and 2nd will be more useful!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

That is what i am looking forward to the most


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

FLtrooper said:


> I might also be catless.. Cough Cough! Staying Legal Kids!!
> 
> 
> From the graph posted that tire burning low rpm tq rush is tapered down. I assume now 1st and 2nd will be more useful!


Any word on the possibility of a file that doesn't taper the torque for those of us with AWD who may be able to make use of it. You know, if there is a tree stump or something we want to eliminate :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

The 3 bar map sensor WILL be required for the update. Even on the old beta, you were running more boost than the MAP sensor range and that means after 2500mb boost it has NO IDEA how much boost it is actually running. Only the low output file for customers with valve float issue can be run with the stock MAP sensor since its target boost is low enough to allow some headroom on the stock sensor still.

Maximum torque will be available in all gears for AWD vehicles that can take full advantage of the increased traction.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

oh, i am sorry for giving out bad info then. 


my apologies. could have sworn i read that over on golfmk6. my bad jamie.


sydney, disregard my PM back to you. I am sorry for the misinformation


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> oh, i am sorry for giving out bad info then.
> 
> 
> my apologies. could have sworn i read that over on golfmk6. my bad jamie.
> ...


LOL...Cody, I just answered your PM......
I didn´t see this before, but I want to thank you anyway for answering me....

Cheers!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

These updates are exactly what I needed to continue my push for APR K04. Those numbers at the crank are mighty impressive. 

Did have a question though regarding DSG equipped cars. Will this require a DSG tune or are these numbers on stock DSG tuning?

Will the K04 Kit be updated to include the required 3 Bar Map Sensor? Will price change? 

Thanks again


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

zucchini said:


> LOL...Cody, I just answered your PM......
> I didn´t see this before, but I want to thank you anyway for answering me....
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> ...


I'm sorry man. My bad. I really thought I saw that somewhere. 

:facepalm:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Jamie,

I am running a K04 kit, CCTA engine Tip tranny, and my only concern is about the tranny...

Even in this case I will need to replace the stock sensor for the 3 BAR one?

Does the tranny work fine, or it´s too much power for it?

Thanks


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

tree_hugger said:


> I'm sorry man. My bad. I really thought I saw that somewhere.
> 
> :facepalm:


Cody

As I said, I really appreciated your concern about helping with my doubts...

:thumbup:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

zucchini said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I am running a K04 kit, CCTA engine Tip tranny, and my only concern is about the tranny...
> 
> ...


Tiguan? 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

My question from all of this talk of torque limiting is whether this update would interfere at all with a existing DSG tune. I am thinking not??


----------



## mk6gtikid (Apr 25, 2012)

When is this new v3.0 predicted to hit the shelfs?


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

March 2016


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


No, Passat Wagon 2009......

I believe Tiguan is alredy CCZA, but has the same 09G Tranny.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

tree_hugger said:


> March 2016


BS... It will be here Feb 2016!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

where to get that MAP sensor?  any good deals? groupbuys?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Bought mine from here
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

ciki said:


> Bought mine from here
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



someone knows if this MAP Sensor 3bar fits on jetta mk6 2.0 TSI ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

JaegerBR said:


> someone knows if this MAP Sensor 3bar fits on jetta mk6 2.0 TSI ?


Yes it will fit as the MK6 TSI uses the same one as the GTIs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ciki said:


> Bought mine from here
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


This seems like a good plan to me :laugh:

Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much. 

Please let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> where to get that MAP sensor?  any good deals? groupbuys?


Let us know if we can help with anything else. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/0-281-002-401/0/268036


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it will fit as the MK6 TSI uses the same one as the GTIs.



U sends to Brazil ?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

zucchini said:


> No, Passat Wagon 2009......
> 
> I believe Tiguan is alredy CCZA, but has the same 09G Tranny.


Ah, nice. I only asked because I was real close to getting the base Tiggy with tiptronic. You should drop a 6 speed in that wagon!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Ah, nice. I only asked because I was real close to getting the base Tiggy with tiptronic. You should drop a 6 speed in that wagon!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


, 

In fact, I am running a flashed Tip tranny, which gives me faster shifts, and a little bit more final RPM....(around 6500)

I also feel a better response, but it´s still far from DSG.....

BTW, my next step is a DSG one.....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone sent me this.. Dunno if u guys seen. Seems like its almost done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

I need this. Where do I sign up


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Will the v3 play nice with the forge actuator?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Are you trying to start a war? ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The 3 bar map sensor WILL be required for the update. Even on the old beta, you were running more boost than the MAP sensor range and that means after 2500mb boost it has NO IDEA how much boost it is actually running. Only the low output file for customers with valve float issue can be run with the stock MAP sensor since its target boost is low enough to allow some headroom on the stock sensor still.


Will the 3 bar map sensor (plus new K04 tune) fix the sudden fuel cut-off some of us experience near 3500 RPM at half throttle? Was the map sensor the reason for that? If I switched map sensors now (I am running K04 V1.1) will the "hesitation" near 3500 RPM go away?

Also, has any A3 been found with the "weak" springs? I am assuming "valve float" = "weak springs" but not quite sure if that's right. I thought it was VWs (CC or GLI) that had this problem, yes?


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

jspirate said:


> BS... It will be here Feb 2016!


March 2014 looks more likely :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Posted by Arin Golf MK6

Jamie's getting it ready for all of the different TSI variants. There's a lot. Just on the surface, there's 4 engine codes (CCT, CBF, CAW, CCZ). Then there are different iterations of MED17. After that, there's many upon many different box codes and revisions for each. They apply to many different vehicles too. Then there's 6MT vs DSG vs Tip. Different fuel grades. Different ROW vs US, vs china, vs brazil, vs etc fuel related items. There's quite a bit. Here's trying to cover as many bases as he can before the big release and has been collecting beta testing data from around the world in some extreme scenarios (like really high altitude.)


Here's something that's cool. Jamie is able to use APR mobile to collect data that cannot be captured with a vag-com. It's not as good as being there, or using APR ECU explorer, but he can at least understand why something may or may not work correctly, where was with vag-com, he just gets the answer of "it's not right." He's able to push ram variable logging items to a persons dongle, have them collect data, send it back, and then point to the exact maps within the ECU that may be causing unintended results. I can't stress how important and beyond useful this is. It's something no one else can do, and it's going to go a long way towards making everything the world over absolutely perfect by simply removing most of the assumptions one has to make using traditional logging techniques.


----------



## 91 16V Jetta (Dec 6, 1999)

I would like to hear more a out the new traction control upgrades.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

jspirate said:


> how about a picture?


Here you go: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60821

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> March 2014 looks more likely :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I hope you are correct 

From the outside looking in, I see so many variables that it boggles my mind. Looking forward to it though!


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

these horsepower numbers are on stock internals?

Does the TSI have stronger internals than an FSI?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Yes and Yes.


boo


what are the thoughts on running 350whp/tq on stock internals on an FSI


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

375-400 is the usual bar for FSI internals IMO


F23T setups have been hitting 360 no problem though.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

tree_hugger said:


> 375-400 is the usual bar for FSI internals IMO
> 
> 
> F23T setups have been hitting 360 no problem though.


yes i've seen that. i need a clutch still to get to those numbers though. just want to make sure they will be safe on the motor


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

So has anyone heard anything about a release date at all? I can't imagine it will be too much longer.


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

DjSherif said:


> So has anyone heard anything about a release date at all? I can't imagine it will be too much longer.


I'd say after all the hoopla if they don't release that K04-V3 tune by end of March they will lose some serious credibility not to mention the pissed-off crowd over in the Golfmk6 forum.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

No posts in two days? Golfmk6 is putting this thread to shame.


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Only time I go on vortex anymore is to see vendor specials. Nothing but ads lately. All the pioneers of that forum have come and gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

HalvieCuw said:


> No posts in two days? Golfmk6 is putting this thread to shame.


Errrr, there is not really any more information over there.
More posts? Absolutely!
New information from APR? Not so much.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Errrr, there is not really any more information over there.
> More posts? Absolutely!
> New information from APR? Not so much.


Correct, but seems to be clear that 3/31 is the date. At least i hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

nope,

April 2016


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Correct, but seems to be clear that 3/31 is the date. At least i hope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, that would be nice  

We've all seen many dates come and go though. So, it will be here when it gets here!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

^

that


i am pass the point of even giving a **** at this point.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Someone sent me this.. Dunno if u guys seen. Seems like its almost done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


wtf?????

When was this released?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> wtf?????
> 
> When was this released?


This is from the APR annual company meeting thing they do. From about three weeks ago


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> wtf?????
> 
> When was this released?


most likely by 2016


----------



## Dave80 (Dec 8, 2009)

tune was done last month already. 2 more weeks and you will be able to reflash at your local dealer:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dave80 said:


> tune was done last month already. 2 more weeks and you will be able to reflash at your local dealer:thumbup:


2 more? how come u know it all? ))


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

3 days with no post? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jamie's been quite obsessive over all of this and has been testing it around the world (sea level, high altitude, cold, hot, good fuel, bad fuel, etc) and getting really good feedback. There's an area he's deep into right now that's adding more flexibility based on what you put in the tank, or for you water meth guys, whatever else you're injecting to cool IAT's and raise octane. 

It's shaping up to be one of the most comprehensive recalibrations yet. I've driven it, and I'm extremely pleased thus far. That's usually hard to do.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie's been quite obsessive over all of this and has been testing it around the world (sea level, high altitude, cold, hot, good fuel, bad fuel, etc) and getting really good feedback. There's an area he's deep into right now that's adding more flexibility based on what you put in the tank, or for you water meth guys, whatever else you're injecting to cool IAT's and raise octane.
> 
> It's shaping up to be one of the most comprehensive recalibrations yet. I've driven it, and I'm extremely pleased thus far. That's usually hard to do.


Thanks for sharing some info :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie's been quite obsessive over all of this and has been testing it around the world (sea level, high altitude, cold, hot, good fuel, bad fuel, etc) and getting really good feedback. There's an area he's deep into right now that's adding more flexibility based on what you put in the tank, or for you water meth guys, whatever else you're injecting to cool IAT's and raise octane.
> 
> It's shaping up to be one of the most comprehensive recalibrations yet. I've driven it, and I'm extremely pleased thus far. That's usually hard to do.


WM part sounded nice


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie's been quite obsessive over all of this and has been testing it around the world (sea level, high altitude, cold, hot, good fuel, bad fuel, etc) and getting really good feedback. There's an area he's deep into right now that's adding more flexibility based on what you put in the tank, or for you water meth guys, whatever else you're injecting to cool IAT's and raise octane.
> 
> It's shaping up to be one of the most comprehensive recalibrations yet. I've driven it, and I'm extremely pleased thus far. That's usually hard to do.


intake manifold ftw


----------



## ByckeyeCC (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie's been quite obsessive over all of this and has been testing it around the world (sea level, high altitude, cold, hot, good fuel, bad fuel, etc) and getting really good feedback. There's an area he's deep into right now that's adding more flexibility based on what you put in the tank, or for you water meth guys, whatever else you're injecting to cool IAT's and raise octane.
> 
> It's shaping up to be one of the most comprehensive recalibrations yet. I've driven it, and I'm extremely pleased thus far. That's usually hard to do.


Is this just for the stage 3 software or is there going to be an update for the stage two? The reason I ask is that I'm on my way to becoming one of those guys (water-meth) but I'm not quite ready for the expense of the stage 3. Spoke with [email protected] earlier today and he said that the current APR tune would provide negligible results with a water-meth setup. Kinda hard to believe, your thoughts???

Thanks.

Oh, BTW, here's my plan: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...th-kit-Would-like-to-get-your-Recommendations

Then possibly a stage 3...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ByckeyeCC said:


> Is this just for the stage 3 software or is there going to be an update for the stage two? The reason I ask is that I'm on my way to becoming one of those guys (water-meth) but I'm not quite ready for the expense of the stage 3. Spoke with [email protected] earlier today and he said that the current APR tune would provide negligible results with a water-meth setup. Kinda hard to believe, your thoughts???
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


damn weird.. dnt get it why cnt u run 93 orctane, meth and 100 file?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> damn weird.. dnt get it why cnt u run 93 orctane, meth and 100 file?


You can but I would test it out on the dyno first to make sure you're getting decent A/F numbers and make sure its not having any issues. I know a few people that do this


----------



## james9120 (Jul 6, 2012)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

from [email protected]

2 out of 3 box code family's are tested and map switching is working as expected. The vast box code variation to be tested remotely tomorrow. Vag-com logs have been capped at 2550mb due to ECU coding I certain circuits being capped at 2550mb. Internally the ECU uses full range of the sensor. Having it read higher is the software engineers department since the hard coding would need to be edited. [email protected] would be the man who can look I to it further.

I am trying to add the final 'fuel optimization' configuration into the files before they are loaded on the server and will be testing the new system tomorrow for proper functionality. If it works as expected, it will be added to the release This will allow the 91 octane file to support 90-92 octane, the 93 octane file to support 92-95 octane and the 100 octane file to support 95-100 octane.


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

Arin, I sent you a PM on AR but.....will this V3 file (and MAP sensor) be made available to B8 A4 K04 users?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cory_can said:


> Arin, I sent you a PM on AR but.....will this V3 file (and MAP sensor) be made available to B8 A4 K04 users?


IIRC you already have a 3 bar map sensor. Calibrating the software for the B8 A4 is totally different though. It's not portable as the engines are very different.


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> IIRC you already have a 3 bar map sensor. Calibrating the software for the B8 A4 is totally different though. It's not portable as the engines are very different.


Thanks Arin, our MAP part no. is 038906051E, not 038906051C....I believe it "might" be 2.5bar.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

From [email protected]

All I have to say is "Torque management and Traction Control" 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Correct, but seems to be clear that 3/31 is the date. At least i hope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I thought you meant 3/31/14


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jspirate said:


> I thought you meant 3/31/14


I just want it before SOWO but doubt that is going to happen too :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I thought you meant 3/31/14





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The R8 supercharger APR released today is only $500 less than I paid from my CC (new). I am guessing thats some darn good mark-up for them. The already paid k04 crowd is looking sorta insignificant atm :banghead:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jspirate said:


> The R8 supercharger APR released today is only $500 less than I paid from my CC (new). I am guessing thats some darn good mark-up for them. The already paid k04 crowd is looking sorta insignificant atm :banghead:


Its the little guys like us that are constantly buying little parts and funding the R&D for all the awesome projects they build. :thumbup:


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

3 bar MAP sensors are now for sale at APR website. Must be close.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> The R8 supercharger APR released today is only $500 less than I paid from my CC (new). I am guessing thats some darn good mark-up for them. The already paid k04 crowd is looking sorta insignificant atm :banghead:


You do realize we have more than one person working at APR... The team working on the R8 had nothing to do with the K04 update, nor did either project delay the other.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gradysmith said:


> 3 bar MAP sensors are now for sale at APR website. Must be close.


Bingo! ;-)


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You do realize we have more than one person working at APR... The team working on the R8 had nothing to do with the K04 update, nor did either project delay the other.


idk... looks like a small parking lot..


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You do realize we have more than one person working at APR... The team working on the R8 had nothing to do with the K04 update, nor did either project delay the other.


Sorry about that... I thought it was just you, Sean, Vic and Rebecca. Oh, and the new addition of Jamie!

All joking aside... my point was that it wouldn't surprise me if there is an effort to determine which releases come out first.

Either way, I am looking forward to Monday!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Waiting for Stage 1/2 updates here >_>


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stage 3 getting update software also*

Arin

With K04 cars greeting stage 3 software are stage 3 cars also getting updated software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Eventually, yes. We plan to make a legacy file update for the Existing 3 GT2860RS and 3+ GT3071R customers based on the new software.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Eventually, yes. We plan to make a legacy file update for the Existing 3 GT2860RS and 3+ GT3071R customers based on the new software.


I already have the 3 bar map sensor, any issues throwing it in now while I wait for the new file?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Eventually, yes. We plan to make a legacy file update for the Existing 3 GT2860RS and 3+ GT3071R customers based on the new software.


You do this, and ill have a special delivery for you , jamie and evan. And no, its not poop in a bag


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> You do this, and ill have a special delivery for you , jamie and evan. And no, its not poop in a bag


I am just an APR user and as such I do not qualify as someone to answer your question...

With that said, I think you need to do both together. The "3 bar sensor file" needs the "3 bar sensor" and vice-versa.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jspirate said:


> I am just an APR user and as such I do not qualify as someone to answer your question...
> 
> With that said, I think you need to do both together. The "3 bar sensor file" needs the "3 bar sensor" and vice-versa.


uhhhh.. quoted the guy?? :iono:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I already have the 3 bar map sensor, any issues throwing it in now while I wait for the new file?


dont do it. your current map isnt setup for the 3 bar sensor, wont run right.


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stage 3 version 3 software*

Any teaser as to power for stage 3 with version 3 software


Arin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I already have the 3 bar map sensor, any issues throwing it in now while I wait for the new file?


It absolutely requires the software change. It will not work properly without it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jaywaterski said:


> Any teaser as to power for stage 3 with version 3 software
> 
> 
> Arin


More than the GT kit. : )


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> uhhhh.. quoted the guy?? :iono:


Errr, some how you looked like a "Joe" to me


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Errr, some how you looked like a "Joe" to me


My dads name is Joe. lolol


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I already have the 3 bar map sensor, any issues throwing it in now while I wait for the new file?


Not sure if serious....This exact question has been addressed 8354673745 times in this thread.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Not sure if serious....This exact question has been addressed 8354673745 times in this thread.


Most of missed those post :facepalm:

Thanks for the answer Arin


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Went to a local show.. spoke with some ppl in the know. Monday's gonna be a gooood day for some ppl.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Went to a local show.. spoke with some ppl in the know. Monday's gonna be a gooood day for some ppl.


It's Monday, APR Spring Sale has kicked off according to a couple different sites, new file today?


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Went to a local show.. spoke with some ppl in the know. Monday's gonna be a gooood day for some ppl.


Oh yes, today will be a good day for people...


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

We lost the race to the Stage 3 GTX kit

http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_20_tsi_trans.html :laugh:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> We lost the race to the Stage 3 GTX kit
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_20_tsi_trans.html :laugh:


Want!
Anyone need a used APR k04 kit?....
(Only half kidding)


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Want!
> Anyone need a used APR k04 kit?....
> (Only half kidding)


I am very interested in seeing what happens once they release the new fuel set up for our cars. And I wonder how much power our cars can really make on a stock bottom end. I refuse to believe the limit is around 400tq :laugh:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I am very interested in seeing what happens once they release the new fuel set up for our cars. And I wonder how much power our cars can really make on a stock bottom end. I refuse to believe the limit is around 400tq :laugh:


Dumb question: what new fuel setup?
I thought a hpfp was a dead deal for our cars.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Dumb question: what new fuel setup?
> I thought a hpfp was a dead deal for our cars.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Right from APR's website 

The 2.0 TSI is completely transformed the second it meets an APR Stage III GTX Turbocharger System. Power immediately jumps to 423 horsepower with 387 ft-lbs of torque on tap using 93 octane fuel on a completely stock and unmodified factory fueling system. Switching to APR’s 100 octane race fuel mode, power shoots up to 458 horsepower with 409 ft-lbs of torque all at the driver’s command. This level of extreme performance is just a taste of the system’s full performance capabilities. *APR’s Stage III+ GTX fueling system (Coming Soon!) increases performance further by simply adding a few bolt-on APR fueling components. *

Just from digging around some, the GTX 3+ kit should release in a month or so which will require the fuel upgrade that will also be released


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Right from APR's website
> 
> The 2.0 TSI is completely transformed the second it meets an APR Stage III GTX Turbocharger System. Power immediately jumps to 423 horsepower with 387 ft-lbs of torque on tap using 93 octane fuel on a completely stock and unmodified factory fueling system. Switching to APR’s 100 octane race fuel mode, power shoots up to 458 horsepower with 409 ft-lbs of torque all at the driver’s command. This level of extreme performance is just a taste of the system’s full performance capabilities. *APR’s Stage III+ GTX fueling system (Coming Soon!) increases performance further by simply adding a few bolt-on APR fueling components. *
> 
> Just from digging around some, the GTX 3+ kit should release in a month or so which will require the fuel upgrade that will also be released


Errmahgerd!! 
Definitely halting all other mod plans and saving for this kit now.
I've been wanting this turbo application for a VW since garrett released it and I still had my mk4


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Its almost here... just a few more posts...


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

per the "other" forum... launch is tmrw. :beer:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> per the "other" forum... launch is tmrw. :beer:


is a funny "other" forum opcorn:opcorn:, lets see if tomorrow Arin will...


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> is a funny "other" forum opcorn:opcorn:, lets see if tomorrow Arin will...


It may or may not be :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> per the "other" forum... launch is tmrw. :beer:



haha... we've never heard that before


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Released!

http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_k04.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Released!
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_k04.html


Sweet... .So before the upgrade need to get new MAP Sensor and than good to go? )) 


DSG Soft SOON???


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Already trying to set up my appointment lol

Also, who's laughing now I bought the map sensor a few weeks ago :laugh:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Already trying to set up my appointment lol
> 
> Also, who's laughing now I bought the map sensor a few weeks ago :laugh:


:beer: same here...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Already trying to set up my appointment lol
> 
> Also, who's laughing now I bought the map sensor a few weeks ago :laugh:


From where? who got best deal?? U have part number?? 

Thnx


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=4435

free shipping..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet... .So before the upgrade need to get new MAP Sensor and than good to go? ))
> 
> 
> DSG Soft SOON???


You NEED the 3BAR map sensor to even drive away.

You also NEED to call and make sure your ECU box code is available first before making an appointment. 

There are hundreds of ECU box codes. We have tested each family of code, and generated files for each, but we will be releasing them based on popularity and request. So don't just show up and expect to download the software. It may not be ready for your particular box code. 

Can we move the discussion to the release thread? That way we have all the questions in one spot. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-2-0-TSI-K04-Turbocharger-System-Version-3-0!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=4435
> 
> free shipping..


:thumbup: that's where I got mine


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turbo_Joe said:


> :thumbup: that's where I got mine


just ordered.... even if soft isnt available for my ECU, it will be some time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the list, in order:



[email protected] said:


> 8P0907115AG - Ready
> 1K0907115AE - Ready
> 06J906027J - Ready
> 1K0907115AE - Ready
> ...


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any DIY on how to remove reinstall this 3BAR map sensor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> Any DIY on how to remove reinstall this 3BAR map sensor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


It's on your throttle body pipe. Screw it out, pop the new one on and screw it down. No directions needed. Should be pretty obvious once you see it. : )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Any DIY on how to remove reinstall this 3BAR map sensor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Look at Neuspeed Instructions for Throttle pipe instal  it has pictures as well :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Look at Neuspeed Instructions for Throttle pipe instal  it has pictures as well :thumbup:


wondering why my shop want to charge me $85 for install.....:screwy:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the list, in order:
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ...




Gasp, is 06J906027AB that rare?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

06J906027AB has already been requested.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 06J906027AB has already been requested.


OK... add it to that list please. Correction, add it to the top of that list please!


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stage 1 and 2 upgrades now please!


----------



## JaegerBR (Jan 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 06J906027AB has already been requested.



And 06J 906 027 AP ?


----------



## cons_30rus (Oct 5, 2012)

Please, 06J906026AB 4304


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't even tell you guys how stoked Cody....wait, I mean myself is to get this new tune. I can't wait to track test this tune!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

To request box codes, simply call up your dealer with your box code, software revision, name, email address and they'll be able to get it in the system. You'll get an email when it's ready.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

mgleeson said:


> I can't even tell you guys how stoked Cody....wait, I mean myself is to get this new tune. I can't wait to track test this tune!


:laugh:


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

tree_hugger said:


> :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Arin,

Can you speculate on what caused APR to pull the V3.0 K04 Tune from the website?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

mgleeson said:


> Arin,
> 
> Can you speculate on what caused APR to pull the V3.0 K04 Tune from the website?


It's there. What are you talking about?


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Gradysmith said:


> It's there. What are you talking about?


I received some bogus info......but there was an ECU failure that occurred during a v3.0 flash that my shop did last Friday.


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stage 3 and 3+ software upgrade*

Arin
Any time line for version 3 software for current stage 3 and 3plus setups 

All the best

Jay


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

mgleeson said:


> Arin,
> 
> Can you speculate on what caused APR to pull the V3.0 K04 Tune from the website?


Word on the street is that it has significant issues. Go figure - all the delays to "get it right" and it's still a ****-show.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

airmax1 said:


> wondering why my shop want to charge me $85 for install.....:screwy:


Shop fee - most businesses don't work for free. They are probably charging you an hour of shop labor. That's not APR's fault and it isn't a cost gor the software, just the service of the shop to load it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

JoBu said:


> Shop fee - most businesses don't work for free. They are probably charging you an hour of shop labor. That's not APR's fault and it isn't a cost gor the software, just the service of the shop to load it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Seems pretty steep. I just got a reflash for ~$33. Stage 2 from test pipe to cat'd file but i don't know why that would make a difference.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

JoBu said:


> Shop fee - most businesses don't work for free. They are probably charging you an hour of shop labor. That's not APR's fault and it isn't a cost gor the software, just the service of the shop to load it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I was referring to just swap the 3bar sensor...shop want $85 to JUST swap the sensor..! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> I was referring to just swap the 3bar sensor...shop want $85 to JUST swap the sensor..!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I had a shop quote me $160. Thats just plain wrong!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I had a shop quote me $160. Thats just plain wrong!


Including the sensor? Or just for the 2 bolts???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

airmax1 said:


> I was referring to just swap the 3bar sensor...shop want $85 to JUST swap the sensor..!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


It took me all of 15min and some cursing. It's simple but may not be easy to get to depending on your fmic set up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

JoBu said:


> It took me all of 15min and some cursing. It's simple but may not be easy to get to depending on your fmic set up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


It took me 60 sec....I don't think $85 was need it or worded! Just my .02.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oidualC (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Arin,
when will be available K04 software version for european 2.0TSI CCZ engines?
Thanks.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

so i accidentally broke my map sensor while doing a dv relocation and i decided to install the 3bar to see if ill be able to move my car from the driveway to the side street and it didn't give me any problems. then i took it for a ride around the neighborhood and it drives well but its like in stock mode. boost doesn't go into teens


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ciki said:


> so i accidentally broke my map sensor while doing a dv relocation and i decided to install the 3bar to see if ill be able to move my car from the driveway to the side street and it didn't give me any problems. then i took it for a ride around the neighborhood and it drives well but its like in stock mode. boost doesn't go into teens


Good to know. Wonder if it cld cause any issues in the long run thou.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> Including the sensor? Or just for the 2 bolts???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Just the two bolts


----------



## WaffleStomped (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone tried to pass emissions with the new file?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

WaffleStomped said:


> Anyone tried to pass emissions with the new file?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


If you run in stock mode will pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

I hope they release the v3 for my ecu quickly because I just failed emissions  I thought I had the test file on stock mode. Guess I didn't.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Currently running the v3.1 beta. I think the tune is pretty sweet.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> Currently running the v3.1 beta. I think the tune is pretty sweet.


Impressions compared to v3.0..?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Impressions compared to v3.0..?


I was not a lucky one to get the v3.0 (way down the list for my box code). But I guess my box code was one with potential coding issues, so a 3.1 beta was made available. Plus I have APR mobile for logging. Went straight from 2.0 to 3.1 beta


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Gradysmith said:


> I was not a lucky one to get the v3.0 (way down the list for my box code). But I guess my box code was one with potential coding issues, so a 3.1 beta was made available. Plus I have APR mobile for logging. Went straight from 2.0 to 3.1 beta


and? V3.0 is GARBAGE!!!!!!! I prefer the V2 Tune all day long. I'd love to know if the V3.1 Tune is any better.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

mgleeson said:


> and? V3.0 is GARBAGE!!!!!!! I prefer the V2 Tune all day long. I'd love to know if the V3.1 Tune is any better.


Can we get a little more info, here? Such as WHY and HOW?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

v3.0 runs pretty goddamn awesome for me


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

snubbs64 said:


> Can we get a little more info, here? Such as WHY and HOW?


Engine Runs way, way, way too lean, alarmingly lean on the 93 File and the 100oct File does nothing but throw O2 Codes and puts the car into limp mode. That's why and that's how.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Slayer said:


> v3.0 runs pretty goddamn awesome for me


x2, I have been very happy with it


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> x2, I have been very happy with it


Have you or Slayer been on the dyno at all? Have you seen what your AFR's look like? Also, is comparing a '10 2.0TSI and an 8.5' 2.0TSI against a '12 2.0TSI apples to apples?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

mgleeson said:


> Have you or Slayer been on the dyno at all? Have you seen what your AFR's look like? Also, is comparing a '10 2.0TSI and an 8.5' 2.0TSI against a '12 2.0TSI apples to apples?


I don't know about the MY comparison, my car is a 2010. I have not been on a dyno yet. But I also have thrown no codes (hard or soft) and have had zero issues. I put over 1000 miles on the tune already. 

If you have dynoed it would you care to share you result and you A/F ratio


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I don't know about the MY comparison, my car is a 2010. I have not been on a dyno yet. But I also have thrown no codes (hard or soft) and have had zero issues. I put over 1000 miles on the tune already.
> 
> If you have dynoed it would you care to share you result and you A/F ratio


We pulled the car off immediately after we saw the AFR reading in the low 11's I believe, I tried to pull data from my V2 Dyno a couple months ago but it didn't included AFR's. But I'm almost positive that the V2 AFR was somewhere between 14 and 16.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I don't know about the MY comparison, my car is a 2010. I have not been on a dyno yet. But I also have thrown no codes (hard or soft) and have had zero issues. I put over 1000 miles on the tune already.
> 
> If you have dynoed it would you care to share you result and you A/F ratio


I can tell you one thing. I saw some logging data from the V3.1 Tune and it looks MUCH BETTER!

And I bet that APR got some Box Codes correct and some incorrect, you guys obviously had the law of probabilities on your side.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

mgleeson said:


> We pulled the car off immediately after we saw the AFR reading in the low 11's I believe, I tried to pull data from my V2 Dyno a couple months ago but it didn't included AFR's. But I'm almost positive that the V2 AFR was somewhere between 14 and 16.


11 is rich, 14.7 is stoich, 16 would be lean. Turbo cars usually fall in the 11's or so


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Slayer said:


> 11 is rich, 14.7 is stoich, 16 would be lean. Turbo cars usually fall in the 11's or so


x2 on that, turbo cars tend to run rich compared to most N/A cars. I would rather have a car running a little rich than a little lean. 16:1 AFR is very lean for a turbo car and fairly lean even for a n/a car. Normally only see those numbers around idle or so. 

Whoever was running the dyno must not know much about tuning cars IMO :facepalm:


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> x2 on that, turbo cars tend to run rich compared to most N/A cars. I would rather have a car running a little rich than a little lean. 16:1 AFR is very lean for a turbo car and fairly lean even for a n/a car. Normally only see those numbers around idle or so.
> 
> Whoever was running the dyno must not know much about tuning cars IMO :facepalm:


No it's me who got it mixed up, the person who owns the shop at which I get my car dyno'd at is the former Lead Technician of Ferrari North America. SO my dumbass got it backwards and I completely agree with you guys, I'd rather run rich as well. But the point of the matter is that the v3 tune for my box code ran dangerously lean.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Slayer said:


> 11 is rich, 14.7 is stoich, 16 would be lean. Turbo cars usually fall in the 11's or so


I did say, "almost positive" I knew I had those numbers backwards. I really need to cut back on the grass. :screwy:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

mgleeson said:


> I did say, "almost positive" I knew I had those numbers backwards. I really need to cut back on the grass. :screwy:


Now I trust nothing you say :laugh:


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Now I trust nothing you say :laugh:


And yet, my respect for him has only grown :laugh:eace:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

V2 from couple of months ago










Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

v3.0 was plagued with boxcode porting errors as it was compiled across the endless sea of boxcodes. We jumped on the issues as quickly as we could and made sure to thoroughly test the repaired files on all MED17 ECU generations and on 6MT,DSG and APR DSG software as well. We have completed our beta testing for North America and are pleased to say all porting errors are resolved with REALLY great feedback from our testers (thank you beta group!). This week we will begin releasing the already available boxcodes for v3.1. Just from the beta groups boxcode list we have 1/3 of all North america boxcodes that will be available almost immediately. 


As for the AFR being 'dangerously lean', we get that a lot from shops that aren't familiar with Direct-Injection forced induction engines and are accustomed to port-injection engines which are much less efficient and usually require a much richer air/fuel ratios to prevent knock and control EGT's. If they are reading from a wideband sensor at the exhaust pipe, the readings can be far less accurate than if they installed the sensor in the exhaust pipe, pre-catalytic converter. If you have a catalytic converter, the AFR will read even leaner at the tailpipe. An exhaust leak between the turbo outlet and the tailpipe can also siphon in fresh air into the exhaust stream and cause the reading to appear leaner than they are as well. We received a log from a customer claiming dangerously lean readings and found the AFR to be perfectly on-point. 

Most forced-induction, port-injected cars will target a lambda of around 0.75-0.80 at full throttle. Direct-Injection engines, by design, can run much leaner and still be very efficient while still controlling EGT's and controlling knock. You will see direct-injection cars capable of running at full throttle anywhere from 0.80-0.90 lambda. Some OEM forced-induction cars will run 1.0 lambda at full throttle as well (yes some VW/AUDI's do).


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Most forced-induction, port-injected cars will target a lambda of around 0.75-0.80 at full throttle. Direct-Injection engines, by design, can run much leaner and still be very efficient while still controlling EGT's and controlling knock. You will see direct-injection cars capable of running at full throttle from anywhere from 0.80-0.90 lambda. Some OEM forced-induction cars will run 1.0 lambda at full throttle as well (yes some VW/AUDI's do).


learned something new. :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeper_A3 (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This week we will begin releasing the already available boxcodes for v3.1. Just from the beta groups boxcode list we have 1/3 of all North america boxcodes that will be available almost immediately.


Well it's great to know that the tune is now complete. Jamie is doing an outstanding job there (they are lucky to have him). But the APR software team is not as good as the tuning/calibration team since it's releasing box codes at snail's pace. I have already called APR and gave them my box code and I still don't know if this will actually be available for me this year. They are running away from giving any forecasts to customers for this product and this has got to be an indication of the confidence they have in their own SW team.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sleeper_A3 said:


> Well it's great to know that the tune is now complete. Jamie is doing an outstanding job there (they are lucky to have him). But the APR software team is not as good as the tuning/calibration team since it's releasing box codes at snail's pace. I have already called APR and gave them my box code and I still don't know if this will actually be available for me this year. They are running away from giving any forecasts to customers for this product and this has got to be an indication of the confidence they have in their own SW team.


X2 , I think they should hire more people to help out their software team if they cannot work fast enough. I understand there are many projects being done at once but come on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sovietsky19 said:


> X2 , I think they should hire more people to help out their software team if they cannot work fast enough. I understand there are many projects being done at once but come on.


Find us competent embedded systems engineers familiar with bosch and simos ECU's and we'll interview them.


----------



## sovietsky19 (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Find us competent embedded systems engineers familiar with bosch and simos ECU's and we'll interview them.


Looking through craigslist now :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Find us competent embedded systems engineers familiar with bosch and simos ECU's and we'll interview them.


Lmao...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

beta tester's v3.0 vs 3.1 results. 

91 octane + w/m on the 100 octane file _(95 RON + w/m on the 104 RON file)_

Peak figures:

391.4 Horsepower
411.6 ft-lbs of torque

Notice mid range torque is less lazy on this car. It was arbitrarily more lazy on other other ECU box codes.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> beta tester's v3.0 vs 3.1 results.
> 
> 91 octane + w/m on the 100 octane file _(95 RON + w/m on the 104 RON file)_
> 
> ...


WOW! Is that on a hub dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

suffocatemymind said:


> WOW! Is that on a hub dyno?


No, that's a roller dyno.

If I'm not mistaken, the software screen shot looks like this type: http://www.dyno.com.au/dynotech/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Testing is finished. Details are being sent to our dealers. It's the weekend so we'll do an official launch on Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR 2.0 TSI K04 v3.1 Software Now Available!

An update to our new K04 software is now available to the North American market with the rest of the world following shortly. This addresses all previously known power delivery issues as found on some ECU part numbers. As the software is rolled out a limited numbers of ECU box codes will be available. Please use the following request tool to check availability before scheduling an appointment with an APR dealer.

Request Tool:
http://mobile.goapr.com/Webservice/notify.php

The following codes are available at the initial launch. More will follow and because the request tool exists, the list will not be updated regularly:

06J906027J S1637
06J906027FJ S4352
1K0907115AM S0030
06J906027K S2908
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027F S8068
06J906027FE S3952

The request tool works by typing in the box code, revision, vin and email address. You can obtain this information by plugging in APR mobile and clicking on the connection icon, looking at a past burn report, or through vag-com using these steps:

http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php

As request come in, they will be filled in order, favoring high volume codes and high request loads. If the code is ready, it will say so upon submitting. If not, it will send an email when it's ready.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

wondering why in APR website 06J906027F 8068 is NOT ready?

The following codes are available at the initial launch. More will follow and because the request tool exists, the list will not be updated regularly:

06J906027J S1637
06J906027FJ S4352
1K0907115AM S0030
06J906027K S2908
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027F S8068
06J906027FE S3952


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

sent in my request for 1k0907115AL, Version s0030


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> wondering why in APR website 06J906027F 8068 is NOT ready?
> 
> The following codes are available at the initial launch. More will follow and because the request tool exists, the list will not be updated regularly:
> 
> ...


VW Passat CC NA MY2012 2.0T CCTA 06J906027F S8068 ED30 K04 3Bar_MAP V3.1 [Stock Non-Testpipes] [APR Mobile]

It's ready.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> VW Passat CC NA MY2012 2.0T CCTA 06J906027F S8068 ED30 K04 3Bar_MAP V3.1 [Stock Non-Testpipes] [APR Mobile]
> 
> It's ready.


I will drive in tomorrow morning for a flash


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Now I trust nothing you say :laugh:


LOL! I got the V3.1 Tune in on Sunday and from what I can already tell it is much much better than 3.0 and I only drove the car 10 miles.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

😍😍👆


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

mgleeson said:


> LOL! I got the V3.1 Tune in on Sunday and from what I can already tell it is much much better than 3.0 and I only drove the car 10 miles.


Nice to hear. I am waiting for my box code to be released


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

How do we request a test file?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

ciki said:


> How do we request a test file?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


*Request Tool:*
http://mobile.goapr.com/Webservice/notify.php

This isn't a test file, its the newest production file for your K04 kit. Please note this file requires a 3 Bar MAP Sensor upgrade.


The request system has been repaired and e-mails have been generated to anyone who requested a boxcode that is currently complete.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

I ment a file with o2 sensor turned on in stock mode for emissions

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I believe that all of the v3/3.1's have that configuration by default, and that they've done away with separate "testpipe" files


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Correct


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Awesome! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> VW Passat CC NA MY2012 2.0T CCTA 06J906027F S8068 ED30 K04 3Bar_MAP V3.1 [Stock Non-Testpipes] [APR Mobile]
> 
> It's ready.












Fantastic day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Revonik (Sep 22, 2013)

Do installing valve springs from the Golf R will help to resolve an issue with misfire? (I have passat b7 2.0 tsi apr k04 kit, 3.1 software)
part number is 06F 109 623
I have a photo...








Thanks

--------------------------------------------------------------------
No one from APR support here did not answered my question but I risked and installed this valve springs. The issue gone, its ok, no missfire.


----------

